# GTAV and GTAO



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Part 1:*Here*


*Rockstar Social Club Naruto Forum Crew:*


*Spoiler*: _Gamer Tags and PSN ID's_ 





*Spoiler*: _Gamer Tags_ 



 - Send PM
 - Send PM
 - Heloves23
 - Wackydust8 
*Skywalker* - Denzel07
*SternRitter* - Ichiya Souske
*Foster* - freemangoes
*Halcyon* - Epil3pticWalrus
*Kalep* - IndigoIgnored
*Kagutsuchi* - Flanagizzle





*Spoiler*: _PSN ID's_ 



 - DaftVirgin
 - Jak_N_Blak
 - gust568
 - KhrisNF
 - yung_nos
 - Tagged_Deaf
*bigbossdae* - BGMime
*Koppachino* - koppachino
*Bioness* - Bionesse
*Sasuke* -  melotrance
*Zidane*- teamsuper985 
*Iron Man* - Erio__Touwa_ (two underscores)_
*wjones83* - Rokkudai
*ReverseZero12* - DarkSpy23
*Superman* - bigbossdae
*Jon Snow* - G-Birkin
*Shi* - ShinryuAbyss
*Jing* - Jing-18
*Violent-nin* - Onmitsukido
* What* -  HayHayHayHey
*Zaru* - TasteMyZaru
*Moon Fang* - CaerulusAurum
* Naruto Uzumaki* - Unoacey
*Doflαmingo* - griffithconquero


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Woke up and now eagerly waiting for the damn courier to knock.

EDIT:


> Your order will be delivered today between 12:00-13:00


Bastards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

At least I am pretty sure I'll be getting the game before Online goes live.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Almost had a heart attack just now. Twice I started the game up and my PS3 froze. The third time it starts working so I hope it finishes installing so I can get to some gameplay.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 17, 2013)

I waited too long to reserve it but I won an auction on Ebay.

$85 for special edition.

Won't get it until Saturday.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

The courier service they're using allows you to track the driver and see where he is. 15mins ago he was about a mile away from my house, now he's driving away from my house. I'm his 45th drop and he's at number 6.

This tracking thing is going to kill me


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got the phone call my copy is ready


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got a text message from someone asking if I have a spare hard drive.

I clicked on straight away and told him he should have bought a better 360.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## SternRitter (Sep 17, 2013)

Never went to the midnight launch. Then got a phonecall from a mate saying he got me a copy, fucking fantastic. Installing it just now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

^^ same scenario.. My cousin is getting me a copy from God knows where. But as long as I have it, who cares.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2013)

mine is installing right now

i'm looking at these loading screen images with a stupid smile on my face, i'm so happy


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *The courier service they're using allows you to track the driver and see where he is. 15mins ago he was about a mile away from my house, now he's driving away from my house. *I'm his 45th drop and he's at number 6.
> 
> This tracking thing is going to kill me



this is hilarious


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> this is hilarious



There's nothing funny about this. I've been refreshing the page constantly and all I see is the guy driving around in fucking circles. He's fucking teasing me

He's close now, he's on house number 42.

EDIT:
Just got it. Now we wait for the install. Here I come Los Santos, here I come.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

Game is installing now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2013)

already in love with the game, tho i gotta get used to the shooting


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Driving is a damn sight better than GTAIV but I'll need to put some time in it to get used to it.

Shooting is just strange.


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just bought it for € 47 at store. 

Wasnt that hyped for it though like most guys here. But im enjoying it so far.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn, I have a really long day today. The wait is going to be interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

Driving is awesome, much better than GTA4.

I find the shooting enjoyable. The whole "take cover" mechanic is also vastly improved.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Driving is awesome, much better than GTA4.



Uhh I hate it wish i could have back IV's knew it would suck since back when they said they had midnight club developers working on the driving but ill get used to it


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Just did the boat mission. This is just hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Ugh I still haven't gotten my game and it says it's gonna be till the end of the day possibly


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

I get mine in 4 hours


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just did the boat mission. This is just hilarious.



I'm doing this mission right now. If the rest of the game is like this I'm fucking stoked.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

Playing this shit right now ^ (use bro)! HAHAHA to all you poor people who have to wait!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

I get mine in.........any hours   

stupid UPS won't tell me when


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm doing this mission right now. If the rest of the game is like this I'm fucking stoked.



And the best thing is Trevor hasn't joined yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2013)

My copy is out for delivery! *hyped*

Won't get off work til 4 though, and won't be able to play the game until after my kid's in bed lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _On how Michael and Franklin meet_ 



It felt really odd the way they meet. Felt forced and it's just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay...i know i already kinda asked this but....It's about those 2 discs.


Well, my friend got this game. 

He said there are ''installments'' on both of them, if i recall.

He said the second is is for updates, like the multiplayer and all that. The first one is needed for the game to be played, that i know.

But the second one....

I think he said that if you _install_ the ''Play'' disc, *THAT* is when the graphics will be affected.

So when you put in the ''Play'' disc, if you decide not to install that content, and just press play (as i guess that is how it works?), everything will be alright? 

I know i got an explanation before, but i got a bit confused with the wording on that one. 

I just want confirmation on this question, and then i think i know what to do and what to DONT do.
​


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 17, 2013)

So, How's the framerate? Is it any choppy?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _On how Michael and Franklin meet_
> 
> 
> 
> It felt really odd the way they meet. Felt forced and it's just doesn't feel right.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hm, I disagree. I actually really like the way they met lol. Why do you think it doesn't feel right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

Do random encounters and friend activities return?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2013)

game is awesome, i love playing with Franklin

and i liked the way Frank & Mike met


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got it and man, what a game it was! 

The driving system  was so brilliant that I had a hard on driving my pimp cars. So smooth.

Only 30 mins playing and hadn't even get to know three of these main characters and I love that game!

What a way to end PS3 era. 

Meanwhile, i'm going to take a little break before playing the shit out of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Do random encounters and friend activities return?



I'd like to know this too actually.

I loved random encounters


----------



## Surf (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone (with the 360 version) try installing the play disc and seeing how it performs? Are the pop-ups really that noticeable? (Some say yes, some say no.)

I'm debating what's more important: having minimal texture and object pop-ups, or not have my console sound like a jet engine.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Okay...i know i already kinda asked this but....It's about those 2 discs.
> 
> 
> Well, my friend got this game.
> ...



The install disk is only used once and that's for installing nearly 8gb to the HDD after that you have to option of installing the play disk or not like any other 360 game.

However R* are warning of installing the play disk because of problems with streaming.



Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I disagree. I actually really like the way they met lol. Why do you think it doesn't feel right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael just happened to be lying in the back seat of his sons car as Franklin comes to boost the car. They should have done something else.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Michael just happened to be lying in the back seat of his sons car as Franklin comes to boost the car. They should have done something else.




*Spoiler*: __ 



michael could've spotted trevor
michael could've been in the garage

improbable, not impossible tho


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

just got the game

installing now


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

I want a dog as badass as Chop...lil' mutt decides to rape some pussy in the middle of a mission. That's a baller dog right there...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Driving is a damn sight better than GTAIV but I'll need to put some time in it to get used to it.
> 
> Shooting is just strange.



good, i hated GTA IV driving.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a question for those with the PS3 version...

- When you start the game even after it installs is it still in "Loading Story Mode" for a good amount of time? Mine stays in that mode for maybe 3-5 minutes...is that right?...
- Does your game randomly freeze up during different times? I swear when I put the game in I had problems but it's frozen completely 2x while driving and I had to completely turn off my PS3

I'm really wondering what the hell is going on...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

*Teen brothers break down door in Richmond Hill fire rescue

Colten, 17, and Luke, 16, were returning from a shopping trip – they went to buy GTA V – when they heard the smoke alarms.*


----------



## Lavender (Sep 17, 2013)

So....

GTA really does save lives.  


In your face's, haters.


Alos, i found this. Felt like sharing it.

For an fan-trailer, it is really well done.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM94-7Ktx8c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2013)

The driving in the game kinda feels floaty at first but you get used to it. Infinite times better than the GTA 4 driving....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

PS3 VS Xbox 360 version.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I have a question for those with the PS3 version...
> 
> - When you start the game even after it installs is it still in "Loading Story Mode" for a good amount of time? Mine stays in that mode for maybe 3-5 minutes...is that right?...
> - Does your game randomly freeze up during different times? I swear when I put the game in I had problems but it's frozen completely 2x while driving and I had to completely turn off my PS3
> ...



i've got the ps3 version, after installing it stayed on "loading story mode" for about 2 minutes

game doesn't freeze, at all


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

story

MUTHAFUCKING


*Spoiler*: __ 



PACKKKIIIEEEEEE


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i've got the ps3 version, after installing it stayed on "loading story mode" for about 2 minutes
> 
> game doesn't freeze, at all



Thanks for letting me know. I'll pay attention to how long mine does it next time I start it up. I just might have to reinstall.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

I got it!   now I have to wait through this installing crap. No I don't have the 360 version thank god. Glad I changed to PS3.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Trevor may have unresolved anger issues...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about the driving in this game is how little the cars crumple, as well as the fact that whenever you run into another car it's like hitting a wall.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

The health bars are pitiful.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm liking it actually, it just goes down unnecessarily fast lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2013)

Playing this tonight but uh..are their any mission where you play solo or are you always part of a crew? I'm fine ethier way, just wondering.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Just did my first heist_ 



I thought choosing a low level gunman for a quite hit would be OK but the guy also ended up losing me money by his shitty driving.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

*GTA V Ways to Make Money*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]vNee27S1mDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Trevor's fucking insane. INSANE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently taking dat Michael's advice by spending some time at the shooting range and sharping up Frankie's shooting.




It amazes me just how fuckin' huge this game is and so many things to do.

Shit, GTA Online should be SICK to play in few weeks!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone else getting nauseous when flying a plane? When it's going straight it's OK but when you turn it just makes my stomach feel off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2013)

installing it now


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Sep 17, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice you can even out the character's skills, but you're still going to use them as specialists for the most part because of their unique abilities. At least you can shoot straight.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn Lamar is fucking annoying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

got my copy pek


the graphics and everything is so damn amazing pek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm getting this game too, since it's in my home city 

but for now 

LOS SANTOS IS KING!!


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ...Trevor is a lunatic....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried to fight a shark yet?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2013)

Man after the repossession mission I just went exploring...because cops were on my ass.


----------



## Mako (Sep 17, 2013)

Installing now. So excited.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn Lamar is fucking annoying.


I'm hoping we get to kill him later on.



Aging Boner said:


> Jesus fucking Christ...Trevor is a lunatic....


They said that he was crazy but I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 17, 2013)

Phew, I'm wiped out from playing the fuck out of it and I hadn't even met that apparently insane friend Trevor yet! Oh well, gotta find out tomorrow.

This game is amazing, alright. Certainly worth my ?60. (I got special edition) without any problems.

Midnight queue? Yeah right, I pity these foolish gamers, especially few of my own mates.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 17, 2013)

A game worth paying for huh?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

I just did the most fucked up mission ever.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just did my first heist_
> 
> 
> 
> I thought choosing a low level gunman for a quite hit would be OK but the guy also ended up losing me money by his shitty driving.



I did the same thing but

*Spoiler*: __ 



you can pick up the money, the cut franklin gets is over 200k while michael gets over 700k


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

I feel like playing some GTA golf 

followed by carnival


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn Lamar is fucking annoying.



I love Lamar. The convo's between him and Franklin are hilarious.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

ikr the dude is a hilarious menace to society


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2013)

Reminds me of Ryder a bit. I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE ONLINE MODES ARE.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

WTF Rockstar. 69 missions, really?!?!  Come fucking on. The game is marvelous but seriously.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess they were riding on the online features to replace lack of story?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 17, 2013)

I go everywhere in my plane now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> WTF Rockstar. 69 missions, really?!?!  Come fucking on. The game is marvelous but seriously.



That's not "exactly" correct. It's far more than that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are 69 main story missions. That's not counting the extra missions which are

- 20 Strangers and Freaks missions 
- 42 Hobbies and Pastimes missions
- 14 Random Events 
- 16 Misc Missions


----------



## Mako (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, this game 

I love when Franklin and Michael have missions with together.

EDIT:
Lamar and Jimmy annoy me like no other.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 17, 2013)

lamar is annoying as fuck lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I just started so I'll wait until I beat the game to feel bummed depending on how long it takes for me to beat it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2013)

Terrible game...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Playing. So far enjoying it far more than GTA4. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well I just started so I'll wait until I beat the game to feel bummed depending on how long it takes for me to beat it.



The same, I just counted up what was in the missions section but hell I'm in no rush. I'm just fucking around in the city lol. 

Btw, these tv shows are hilarious.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

First random crime I see is some black dude stealing a bike


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> First random crime I see is some black dude stealing a bike



My first random crime was a police pulling over a cab driver, then he starts shooting people


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now Michael is High and killing Aliens with a gattling gun.. Ilove this game


----------



## Mako (Sep 18, 2013)

Played for 6 hours but I only managed to get 2% done? 

Well, shit. I just wanted to explore the mountain side and hunt for sharks for a bit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2013)

what phone app are they talking about to get the dog better and stuff? i only just started but im confused


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 18, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's not "exactly" correct. It's far more than that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



still felt like they took stuff from the single player game for online ,online have over 500 mission.

there also the fact that you can only buy safe houses online wile single player you can only buy businesses.

still a better game than GTA 4.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

22% finished from 10PM to 7AM.

I need to free-roam more.

Though I spent like 2 hours customizing my car, finding nice clothes and buying places


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 18, 2013)

Playing this reminds me of my one gripe I have with this series, Every time I start playing I just can't decide what to do.

There's so much stuff!!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 18, 2013)

My special edition has been shipped from Connecticut. 

I live in South Carolina.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2013)

The city has a very familiar feeling with SA


----------



## Lavender (Sep 18, 2013)

That's because it *IS* San Andreas.​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2013)

I know, but it feels so much more familiar than I had expected.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 18, 2013)

Man I feel so bad for Wade lol

and Trevor hes a real crazy fuck hate him and love him at the same time

early on Death Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Trevor Killing Johnny  =[


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Lavender said:


> That's because it *IS* San Andreas.​



Would have preferred different cities though. Dunno why they only made one (it doesn't need to be that big anyway)


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2013)

Alright.

I'm going to be that guy.

I have this game and it doesn't appeal to me. Now, that isn't to say it's bad, it literally does not appeal to me. Meaning it's not made for me, I'm not its target audience, so I know I'm not well equipped to critique it. I didn't buy it, I pirated it out of curiosity because I knew I probably wouldn't like it. So why did I even bother? Well, I used to play GTA just to fuck around. It was a nice sandbox game. Never finished a single one, I just robbed bikes and drove around for shits and giggles.

Then Saints Row 3 came along, clearly aimed at people like me who only played GTA to fuck around. I figured I probably was never coming back to GTA after SR3 and this pretty much confirms I was right.

So I guess my question is: what exactly is the appeal of GTA? The protagonists are usually small time criminals with a dubious moral compass at best, and _completely-impossible-to-relate-to_ murderous fucks at worst. It's not as if the narrative is particularly interesting, Vice City was no _Sopranos_ and San Andreas was no _Wire_. I don't get it.

Again, don't get the wrong idea. I'm not under any illusion that hearing someone's opinion on it is going to magically change the way I feel about it, but I'd like to understand what it is that people see that I do not. I'd also like to be able to discuss it without people taking offense, if that's okay


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2013)

BECAUSE I COMPLETELY RELATE TO THE DUBIOUS MORAL COMPASS

AND PLAYING AS A CROOK IS FUN


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2013)

Does this game really only have 69 main missions? Good fucking lord.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Then Saints Row 3 came along, clearly aimed at people like me who only played GTA to fuck around.





There are Open World games like Mafia, where the story means everything and there's almost zero to do outside of main missions. 

Then there are Open World games like Just Cause 2, where the story means nothing and the stuff to do outside the main missions means everything.

Saints Row and GTA fall somewhere inbetween. And you know what, I enjoyed, no, loved all of those games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm playing Franklin at the moment and I have to admit I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2013)

Lamar is funny as fuck though.

Anyone know when you get access to tattoo parlors btw?

I just finished the early'ish mission


*Spoiler*: __ 



where Franklin, Lamar, and Stretch get set up at the recycling plant


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally met Trevor and okay, he's pretty crazy son of a bitch, for sure! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually smirked when he nailed The Lost And Damned Biker Jimmy's chick and even got his piece of a brain on his boot. Truly kick ass introduction!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Does this game really only have 69 main missions? Good fucking lord.



Yeah if I remember things correctly, GTA IV received complaints over the length of the story so they shortened it this time around.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yeah if I remember things correctly, GTA IV received complaints over the length of the story so they shortened it this time around.



i doubt that the real reason those who complained were new to the GTA franchise , i believe the real reason is because they dedicated man power to the online mode.

but it could also been the Xbox 360 fault because of DVD size.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay has anyone went to the movies and see this weird ass movie?

It's just so....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2013)

*GTA 5 pulls in $800M in one day, nears record*


> Grand Theft Auto 5 publisher Take-Two Interactive tallied $800 million in sales on the game's first day of release, the company announced today.
> 
> That's the highest launch-day revenue of any GTA game and any game in Take-Two history, according to internal estimates. Grand Theft Auto 5 launched yesterday, Sept. 17, on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 worldwide, except in Japan and Brazil, where it will be released soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

They made three times the development costs in a single day


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Biggest game of the year.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm amazed at how far GTA has come, I remember the days when it was all from a Birds eye point of view. Good times.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope more GTA games will be like this.


The problems with IV and games like Vice City is that...whilst teh atmosphere itself is nice, it doesn't feel.... ''Open-world'y''. There is so much room, but it is all taken up by houses and whatnot, not really giving you to much space to play aroudn as you want.

San Andreas and V both have this gigantic landscape that just makes the ''open-world'' playground seem so much more rewarding and fun to utilise.

That, and V takes back all the things i liked with San Andreas and makes them better. Like fucking planes.​


----------



## Ultimate Rasengan15 (Sep 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Does this game really only have 69 main missions? Good fucking lord.



I know that doesn't really sound like much, but really it is a pretty good bit. I mean Red Dead Redemption only had 57 missions, but I never heard anyone complaining about it's length, some people even thought it was to long . 

Plus there's so much else to do besides the main missions that it might as well be 300 missions. GTA Online will be coming with a ton of missions as well and fun things to do, so really we won't be bored with this game for a good while.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2013)

So, I'm playing s Trevor and I decide to go off the road and  drive around because I found myself and Injection (off road car). I'm driving around and I see a random event happen, I stop, get out and some guy tasers me. I black out and wake up naked on a rail track with a train heading towards me.

I lost my fucking Injection.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> So, I'm playing s Trevor and I decide to go off the road and  drive around because I found myself and Injection (off road car). I'm driving around and I see a random event happen, I stop, get out and some guy tasers me. I black out and wake up naked on a rail track with a train heading towards me.
> 
> I lost my fucking Injection.



How do they come up with this


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 18, 2013)

So I got the game today. Fun stuff

Here's my selfie I took on the highest mountain after I stole a quad and drove t to its peak (fell down half the mountain once but that didn't stop me from trying ). Then parachuted down like a boss


----------



## lathia (Sep 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2013)

I like how you can do shit with your money now, in IV I had to annoyingly watch my money grow and not do anything with it except use the random couple hundred dollars to get out of the hospital


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 18, 2013)

i really don't like trevor

michael and franklin are good characters tho, specially because of their "supporting cast"

lamar and michael's son are hilarious


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2013)

So what are you guys craziest deaths so far? I haven't been able to play a whole lot but I was driving on the highway and i just out and my car hit the guy in front of me. So he stopped, got out, and punched me. I died because I had low HP from jumping outta the car. It was the funniest thing ever. I see him coming up to me arms raised and I'm like "Oh fuck naww" and one hit and I die.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally got the game today, and thankfully any of my doubts about the map have been put to rest. Los Santos alone practically feels big enough to be the center of a game even without the countryside. Flying the blimp around the city just felt so surreal. Speaking of which, I thought the blimp was supposed to be a pre-order bonus... I got the code from a random copy.

Also, FUCK THE BALLAS FOR TAKING GROVE STREET. HOME, AT LEAST IT WAS BEFORE THEY FUCKED EVERYTHING UP. 

Nice to see PS3 is leading in the poll. GTAO is supposed to be free, not effectively cost as much as a separate game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Alright.
> 
> I'm going to be that guy.
> 
> ...



Saints Row 3 was terrible. It had no sense of direction, the game was too damn goofy. The action was ho hum because it was a joke .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 18, 2013)

Ultimate Rasengan15 said:


> I know that doesn't really sound like much, but really it is a pretty good bit. I mean Red Dead Redemption only had 57 missions, but I never heard anyone complaining about it's length, some people even thought it was to long .
> 
> Plus there's so much else to do besides the main missions that it might as well be 300 missions. GTA Online will be coming with a ton of missions as well and fun things to do, so really we won't be bored with this game for a good while.



Now that you mention it, RDR didn't have many missions and it felt long. I think what makes this and GTA V feel longer is that most of the missions aren't short and they feel like two missions in one, I've been starting to see that in this game. I just finished the mission 'Dead Man Walking" and I only have 19 missions completed! 

*Spoilers Beware*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say I was visibly stunned when Trevor killed Johnny despite already being spoiled by SOMEONE (Neo Arcadia ).  I kinda liked him. Well at least he has all his brothers and Ashley joining him. And at last Lazlow shows himself in the games  so funny when Trevor recorded his underwear dance


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Michael family are a bunch of bitches


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> being spoiled by SOMEONE (Neo Arcadia ).



You have no one to blame put yourself for opening up the spoiler. 

God I wish I had never stumbled upon that one back when the whole preload shitstorm was going on. It's really, _really_ something that should have been saved for first playing the game...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2013)

At first I was iffy about the length of the game, but considering that most main missions can take anywhere from 10-30 minutes to complete, it adds up to a lot of playtime. I just finished the heist where you ransack the security truck, not sure how far I am in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KX5B7C5ArkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> You have no one to blame put yourself for opening up the spoiler.



No else was putting actual spoilers in the tags, just small gifs and pics. Anyone that did post spoilers put a warning if actual spoilers


----------



## Myri (Sep 19, 2013)

M current issue with V is how easy it is to die. It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2013)

Shi said:


> M current issue with V is how easy it is to die. It's starting to annoy me.


Buy armor, it does help a bit.


----------



## Myri (Sep 19, 2013)

And how do you choose different responses in texts and emails? It only seems to only have one option


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IlIjeJqXHhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 19, 2013)

I will FINALLY have my copy noon tomorrow.

SO HAPPY.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Shi said:


> And how do you choose different responses in texts and emails? It only seems to only have one option



Pretty sure there is only 1 option, to fit the characters personality.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> You have no one to blame put yourself for opening up the spoiler.
> 
> God I wish I had never stumbled upon that one back when the whole preload shitstorm was going on. It's really, _really_ something that should have been saved for first playing the game...



In the OP:
*POST ALL STORY DISCUSSIONS IN SPOILER TAGS AND NAME THOSE TAGS WITH UNSPOILERY NAMES, AS EVERYONE WILL NOT PLAY THE GAME AT THE SAME PACE.*​
All the regulars here agreed to this to avoid exactly this type of problem. We all want to enjoy this game so lets try and follow it.



Shi said:


> M current issue with V is how easy it is to die. It's starting to annoy me.



I have a big issue with the health bar. Normal gameplay and missions it's adequate but if you fly out of your car, you''re most likely going to die. It's stopped me from riding motorbikes as well as just losing it and go on a killing spree.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 19, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Biggest game of the year.



Biggest game *EVER !* going by sales which wont be eclipsed anytime soon


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 19, 2013)

Man, Chop is a fucking gangster, he's like if Krypto the super dog was raised in the ghetto...

I think i'm gonna start training him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Mid game bank heist _ 



Michael calling Trevor a hipster:rofl


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2013)

Shi said:


> M current issue with V is how easy it is to die. It's starting to annoy me.



It is very easy to die, but it has to be, to balance out the regenerative health.

If it took HELLA shots to kill you AND your health regenerated it'd be impossible to die. I think they make good balance.


Unrelated - if anyone knows the real expensive clothing store in the vinewood area, I can't remember the name, and has successfully robbed this place, please lemme know how..

They don't seem to have a cash register like all the other stores, and holding the gun on the cashier doesn't help either. I've knocked over basically every other store in LS but I wanna see what you can get here, being they sell 800 dollar pants.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GTA 5 pulls in $800M in one day, nears record*



Jesus christ. That's awesome. 

Michael, Frankie and Trevor pulled out that mega heist for Rockstar Mafia, alright!


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2013)

Gonna be hard avoiding spoilers because I want to play this game at my pace. I don't want to rush such beauty. Finishing this game in 3-4 days is like pre-ejaculating while sexing Kate Upton.


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2013)

Watch those same parents complain about "violent videogames corrupting our youth" soon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2013)

my selfies game is unparalleled

i got mike looking like heisenberg and stuntin with different color foreign whips, get like me you mutts


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mid game bank heist _
> 
> 
> 
> Michael calling Trevor a hipster:rofl


Definitely one of my favorite moments.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> my selfies game is unparalleled
> 
> i got mike looking like heisenberg and stuntin with different color foreign whips, get like me you mutts



Walter White?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Walter White?



yeah, i went for the full walter "heisenberg" white look, it's close enough right?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2013)

that's tight

I need to upload some, I keep forgetting that's a feature lol


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















Its goin' down.


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2013)

good man


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 19, 2013)

Dark Souls reference in micheals mission with the yoga.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

By the way, what does the save file progress percentage indicate? Main missions, or all missions?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way, what does the save file progress percentage indicate? Main missions, or all missions?



If it's the same as the previous games then it should mean everything in the game. There's no reason to think otherwise in this game too.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 19, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> No else was putting actual spoilers in the tags, just small gifs and pics. Anyone that did post spoilers put a warning if actual spoilers



The fact that the spoiler came right after me talking about the antagonist status of the three protagonists should have clued you in on it concealing something big.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2013)

Man Franklin's deadpan hits the nail in the head

He's seriously underrated.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2013)

lol, Quota in the Kung Fu Rainbow Force. 

"I hope to be president some day, but by my own merits and achievements and not by some liberal agenda thought up by secret Muslims."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2013)

I love getting drunk 


and playing tennis


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UG4nwuB15MY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Sep 19, 2013)

Any of you using cheats yet? 

I was watching my buddy play the game the other day and he died a lot. As I laughed at his poor skill, he just shrugs it off and kept saying "meh, once I get cheats, I'll beat this game in no time". He even tried to find a way to bring up the number pad on the cell phone like how you would insert cheats in GTA IV. 

I find it extremely lame and weak of someone if they desperately need cheats on this game right after release. It shows your incompetence to play this awesome game. How about you guys?


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2013)

No cheats for me, it's more fun without them.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2013)

I used a car cheat cause I was in the middle of fucking nowhere with no good cars around.


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2013)

so i'm having trouble saving cars with franklin, I supped up a nice looking felon (the one that looks like a bmw coupe) and saved it in franklins garage in the hills but when saved it and  woke up it was gone and the only cars I see there are the charger and my motorcycle. Is this happening to anyone else or are the cars saved in another garage?


----------



## Mako (Sep 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Any of you using cheats yet?
> 
> I was watching my buddy play the game the other day and he died a lot. As I laughed at his poor skill, he just shrugs it off and kept saying "meh, once I get cheats, I'll beat this game in no time". He even tried to find a way to bring up the number pad on the cell phone like how you would insert cheats in GTA IV.
> 
> I find it extremely lame and weak of someone if they desperately need cheats on this game right after release. It shows your incompetence to play this awesome game. How about you guys?



Nope no cheats for me. I like the challenge and finding local resources. Once I've finished the game at least twice, then I'll play with cheats.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

I used the "lower wanted level" cheat a few times the first time I played. I stopped using any cheats after that, however. It locks out trophies, not to mention that most of the cheats are worthless anyway. There's no weapon or health cheats, and the lower wanted level cheat only lowers it by one star per use. Considering losing wanted level is easier (and more epic) in this game than it was before, the lower wanted level cheat is also useless. 

Besides, with the amount of money you get in this game you can easily buy as many guns and ammo as you could possibly want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2013)

Haven't used a cheat but boy whenever you need a car, there is no good ones for you to find


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2013)

that's what cab service is for, thank god for them ....unless you're in the mountains or some shit lol


----------



## Firaea (Sep 19, 2013)

This game is incredulously massive. :33


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Haven't used a cheat but boy whenever you need a car, there is no good ones for you to find



I'm thinking the opposite man i think one of the improvements Rockstar subtly made for GTA 5 was that sweet rides are easier to find. Seriously getting cars is the least of my problems.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2013)

Cops are actually pretty damn good, they've kicked my ass handily a few times driving.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I finally got to Trevor's introduction...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy flying fuck, the last time I've felt this depressed due to a video game was John Marston's death in RDR. R.I.P. Johnny. The real you died with TLAD; what got stomped into the ground by Trevor was nothing more than a methhead ghost. In hindsight Terry's and Clay's deaths also feel awful to think about even though I wasn't really attached to them. One got ran over after falling off, and the other presumably bled out in the road after getting shot once in the ass.


----------



## Augors (Sep 20, 2013)

This game is sooooo beautiful. Man, wait for the DLC to come, that shit will be crazy.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> so i'm having trouble saving cars with franklin, I supped up a nice looking felon (the one that looks like a bmw coupe) and saved it in franklins garage in the hills but when saved it and  woke up it was gone and the only cars I see there are the charger and my motorcycle. Is this happening to anyone else or are the cars saved in another garage?



Yeah I had the same problem with Franklin, even before he got the mansion uptown. I'm saving my cars in the garage lot instead now, not at the safe house just to be sure. 

I have that same car stored at Michael's garage lot :33 I love BMW especially M3 cars


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm thinking the opposite man i think one of the improvements Rockstar subtly made for GTA 5 was that sweet rides are easier to find. Seriously getting cars is the least of my problems.



It depends on the neighborhood.

Around Michael's house it's pretty damn easy to get a great car.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Also depends on what car you're driving;


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

How in the hell do you make any decent amount of money in this game?

Most of the missions don't give you anything and the ones that do give very little.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not sure how many heists there are in the game, but those are what give you MAJOR money. Also, taking Lester's advice on the stock market before doing assassination missions with Franklin is also an easy way to make money.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> How in the hell do you make any decent amount of money in this game?
> 
> Most of the missions don't give you anything and the ones that do give very little.



- stocks
- heist missions
- other robberies (I heard you can cake up on robbing armored trucks, but they're scarce)


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2013)

All these Tonya tow truck missions better be going somewhere.... (don't tell me whether they do or not.)


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

how do I plan my own heists? I wanna buy a clean suit for Trevor but I'm not making any money in this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2013)

How far have you gotten since you got trevor? not sure if you just get to plan your own, I think you just have to play until you reach the big ones. you can replay any heist mission you already played though. But I can't confirm if you get to keep the loot.


*Spoiler*: _early trevor mission, and other mission spoilers_ 



after the mission where he steals the planes/makes the weapons drops, if you buy the biker's hanger you can do weapons run missions, and if you go to the orange C on the map, you should be able to start drug runs (<< I haven't done the drug deal missions yet so I can't say how much money is in i). you should make some ok money.

Also if you have assassination missions open - make whoever you want to make big money invest in companies related to assassinations, like when you go to assassinate the cigarette guy, invest money with Debonair cigarettes and you'll be set.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> how do I plan my own heists? I wanna buy a clean suit for Trevor but I'm not making any money in this game.



steal from stores and armored trucks.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

no no no I mean a large scale heist like those missions in which you do prep work and hire crew members.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto V sales reach $1 billion in three days*


> Grand Theft Auto V generated $1 billion in global retail sales in three days, reaching the milestone faster than any entertainment property in history, Take-Two Interactive announced today. The game minted $800 million on launch-day alone.
> 
> By comparison, it took Call of Duty: Black Ops II 15 days to reach $1 billion in global sales, while The Avengers took 19 days to reach the milestone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 20, 2013)

Peter Molynuex on GTA V sales



> Despite making $800 million in 24 hours thus doubling its spent budget, Grand Theft Auto V’s sales are “not impressive” says Fable creator Peter Molynuex. “It [GTAV] will achieve around $1 billion in revenue on consoles in just one month,” after noting the game’s popularity.
> 
> “Sounds impressive doesn’t it?” Molynuex asked rhetorically before adding “No. That’s not impressive.”
> 
> Molynuex continued by comparing the sales of GTAV, a big budget AAA title to the Mobile platform and mobile games who he says are “achieving between $3 million and $5 million a day.”


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2013)

Molyneux keeps going downhill...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2013)

That...that doesn't even makes sense. 

"That single game made more money than any product in entertainment in a span of 3 days? Well, this entire fucking market over here is more profitable than it in the long run!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

He mad that he'll never be able to achieve that


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2013)

bought my first piece of property today under franklin,I own the cab company for 2000 dollars a week lol



Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah I had the same problem with Franklin, even before he got the mansion uptown. I'm saving my cars in the garage lot instead now, not at the safe house just to be sure.
> 
> I have that same car stored at Michael's garage lot :33 I love BMW especially M3 cars



ok cool 



Furious George said:


> All these Tonya tow truck missions better be going somewhere.... (don't tell me whether they do or not.)



you don't have to do them, they're side missions lol I think I only did one of her pick ups


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm thinking the opposite man i think one of the improvements Rockstar subtly made for GTA 5 was that sweet rides are easier to find. Seriously getting cars is the least of my problems.



Yeah I mean if you're out in the desert or forest 


You're basically screwed .


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Peter Molynuex on GTA V sales


----------



## Justice (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got my copy and installing! 

Los Santos, here I come. 

Also, this will be my first game from GTA and Rockstar in general.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> All these Tonya tow truck missions better be going somewhere.... (don't tell me whether they do or not.)



after you do enough(5 or 6 IIRC) tonya calls and says the tow company is for sale and you can buy it(idk if you can if you dont do the missions)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you still earn money from being away from the game if you've bought property (which earns a weekly amount)? Like in Fable 2?


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally got to use Trevor 

Mother of god dat Intro 

Michael is in serious fucking trouble. He does take everything too easy sometimes.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 20, 2013)

So...that big bushy beard is only available for Michael through preorder?


Because....man, i really wanted that beard for Michael. 

Makes him look like a man's man. ​


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

FUCK!

Half way through the final mission and one of the objectives caused me to be in the middle of the road shooting. Some nut job driver freaks and runs me over and kills me.

I accidentally press the wrong button and have to start the whole thing again...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Completed the game.

I think I'll post a review on here later.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Dude srsly? Its been 4 days and you completed the game? Why would you marathon such a massive and fun game like this, man


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude srsly? Its been 4 days and you completed the game? Why would you marathon such a massive and fun game like this, man



I've been ill since Sunday so I had nothing else to do. 33 hours to do it at 72% completion.

I need to figure out how to make some serious cash because it's impossible to raise the funds needed to buy all the businesses that are available, even with the final heist.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

So there's no way for the player to plan their own heists? Looks like this time in GTA there's not enough money to spend, and having 3 protagonists doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Unless I've missed something you can't do that in the main game. It looks like you can do it in GTAO though.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn R* better make a SP DLC to enable player initiated heists. That's part of how they hyped the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

I really enjoy GTAV but I don't agree with all the praise that it's getting. Easily game of the year but there are some (IMO) some big issues with the game. The biggest of all is that lack of a coherent story.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn R* better make a SP DLC to enable player initiated heists. That's part of how they hyped the game.



I think they meant that was mostly for online play.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah I agree on the story part. I can't see the bigger picture of what's going on really. They do jobs for this guy and then for another guy and then they need money so they pull off a heist from time to time etc.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 20, 2013)

So is the game actually good, or is it just all talk all hype? Focus on gameplay mechanics, please.

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I think they meant that was mostly for online play.



Doesn't matter, how are we supposed to afford all of these cars, boats, airplanes, bikes, clothes, properties, guns, etc. without doing these painstaking petty jobs that barely pay you 5k


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> So is the game actually good, or is it just all talk all hype? Focus on gameplay mechanics, please.
> 
> //HbS



Except for the story elements which are a slight let down everything else is top notch and a big upgrade from GTAIV.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Doesn't matter, how are we supposed to afford all of these cars, boats, airplanes, bikes, clothes, properties, guns, etc. without doing these painstaking petty jobs that barely pay you 5k



there is a money exploit so hurry before patch.

[YOUTUBE]q7PctWqmvkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> So is the game actually good, or is it just all talk all hype? Focus on gameplay mechanics, please.
> 
> //HbS



Gameplay mechanics are immensely improved from the mechanics of GTA IV. Characters also behave more normal, human-like. Also a lot of in-game activities to keep you immersed. 

Shooting:
A lot more free-aim than GTA IV, but I personally am not good with aiming with a friggin' thumbstick so its worse for me, but people who frequently play fps'es on consoles and are proficient at it, won't have any issues with it. The weapon wheel UI allows for much more seamless gameplay and is a huge improvement. 

Driving: 
Cars handle much more arcade-like compared to GTA IV's realistic approach. Its very accessible and also more forgiving. Cars can also take a ton more damage, I haven't even had a car on fire from crashing alone. There's less chassis bending though, and crashing into other cars feels like hitting a wall; the other cars don't get pushed and shoved easily, their brakes are like superglue.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Peter Molynuex on GTA V sales



Keep on being jealous, Molynuex.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2013)

I hate how planes got difficult to fly now.


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2013)

I always hated flying the only game I can manage flying in is saints row


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

It's easy to fly 



except for stupid helicopters


----------



## Bioness (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there is a money exploit so hurry before patch.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q7PctWqmvkY[/YOUTUBE]



I'd rather not have to rely on a glitch to earn me my dough. Money does seem like a bitch to earn in this game by legit means. I tried to earn via the stocks. Was making a steady gain until I got greedy and decided to let it go higher... and the stocks plummeted overnight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Except for the story elements which are a slight let down everything else is top notch and a big upgrade from GTAIV.



What's the matter with the story?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm gonna try the glitch , it technically isn't cheating


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2013)

nah i like shit being hard to buy

especially in the begining as franklin, when you had to think what you wanted before the first heist anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

Man though Michael's family is .......


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd would've liked to drop a "when's this game coming to Steam?" question but I realized I could just search online and if nothing tells me, then I'll wait a week to search for more news on the matter.

All I know is one of my co-workers is going to be getting it today and said he'll basically be a shut in for the next three days (I'm assuming he's either not coming in Monday or he did his math wrong as the workday only counts as half in a sense) playing it.



+Reps to you, the "Don't have money to buy GTA V?" was my favorite one of the bunch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]au3n829FrQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

Wondering how close I am to the end...


*Spoiler*: _Just did the train mission_ 



So yeah, I just did the train mission where you steal stuff from Merryweather and then have to go down the rapids in the boat and stuff, and at the end Michael talks about robbing the Union Depository.



So, based on that, how close am I?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wondering how close I am to the end...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Just did the train mission_
> ...



Can't remember but if you want to check how many missions you got left go into the stats menu and go to the last one inside. It'll tell you about all the missions and side quests as well as your completion percentage.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

I see now, I've done 48/69 main missions. Still a good ways to go before the end.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone else die more as Trevor than any other character?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2013)

Can't even bother with the length of the game now. The pace is good because of the ton of shit you can do.


Trevor is legit one of my favorite gaming characters this year. And we had gems like Elizabeth and Ellie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2013)

I love flying the planes but the helicopters are just terrible


----------



## LMJ (Sep 20, 2013)

FUCK THE COPTERS! hate that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

Trevor is one of my favorite video game characters ever. Everything he says and does is pure goddamn gold. And I dunno who his VA is, but they did an amazing job with his character.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 20, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I love flying the planes but the helicopters are just terrible


The handling was actually decent in GTA 4, they're just not useabe now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Trevor is one of my favorite video game characters ever. Everything he says and does is pure goddamn gold. And I dunno who his VA is, but they did an amazing job with his character.



he is voiced by Steven Ogg.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 21, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I love flying the planes but the helicopters are just terrible


i can't recall how many times i crashed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

pffttt novices


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 21, 2013)

helicopters fucking suck


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't had much time to play and just did the Paparazzi Sex Tape mission, it was certainly an interesting surprise.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 21, 2013)

About half way through the story, and IMO Franklin just doesn't fit in at all. Trevor and Micheal share the prolouge, have a big backstory and continue to grow over the game. Then Franklin is just the Kid they phone up from time to time to do a job. 

At the start he was just another guy on the street doing deals for cash, two missions later he's performing a jewel store hiest with professional criminals. His whole character boils down to moaning about not getting paid for jobs. 
I'm still only halfway through so hopefully he gets more focus, so far he's just a forced character to add some "thuglife in da hood" vibe into the game. 

On another note, it seems like they kept a shitload locked away for GTAO, and those hellicopters, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Myri (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone have tips for flying planes? I'm kinda bat at at...and by "kinda" I mean hoooooooorible


----------



## Vermin (Sep 21, 2013)

really i love franklin

he's probably my favorite


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> About half way through the story, and IMO Franklin just doesn't fit in at all. Trevor and Micheal share the prolouge, have a big backstory and continue to grow over the game. Then Franklin is just the Kid they phone up from time to time to do a job.
> 
> At the start he was just another guy on the street doing deals for cash, two missions later he's performing a jewel store hiest with professional criminals. His whole character boils down to moaning about not getting paid for jobs.
> I'm still only halfway through so hopefully he gets more focus, so far he's just a forced character to add some "thuglife in da hood" vibe into the game.
> ...



confirmed racist


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2013)

Shi said:


> Anyone have tips for flying planes? I'm kinda bat at at...and by "kinda" I mean hoooooooorible



Wait till you get to fly helicopters. They are so much more harder to fly


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 21, 2013)

The World said:


> confirmed racist



 

Nah haha Franklins the one I have most playtime with. I'm just saying so far he needed to be better implemented into the story. I've just gotten to the part where...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Trevor and Micheal kidnap madrazo's wife and go into hiding. Which it makes you play as Franklin.



So hopefully theres more development now.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Nah haha Franklins the one I have most playtime with. I'm just saying so far he needed to be better implemented into the story. I've just gotten to the part where...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I played much more as Trevor than the other two, even though I kind of dislike him. I have much more sympathy for Michael and Franklin.

But I gave Trevor a pink polo shirt, clean trousers, pink shades, a mullet and a full beard


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Nah haha Franklins the one I have most playtime with. I'm just saying so far he needed to be better implemented into the story. I've just gotten to the part where...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This part has a very funny conclusion.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2013)

franklin's the one i played with the most, i was more interested in his come up story than the guy that has everything but is having a middle age crisis and the maniac who just wants to be with his best friend

trevor is at his best around michael and franklin, he's quite funny, engaging and entertaining around those two and lester as well, but when he's around wade and ron he just becomes insufferable

also, TLOU is still my game of the year

i really liked this game but i feel los santos is really small, i had a few issues with the narrative and some missions felt like a chore and hard to labour through

on a positive note, the big heists were you get to choose your crew and the assassination missions were delightful


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 21, 2013)

Man still couldn't forget that beautiful first jewelry heist it was wonderful using Franklin with the bike

And i haven't even done it with Franklin around yet 

Holy god


----------



## Firaea (Sep 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> franklin's the one i played with the most, i was more interested in his come up story than the guy that has everything but is having a middle age crisis and the maniac who just wants to be with his best friend
> 
> trevor is at his best around michael and franklin, he's quite funny, engaging and entertaining around those two and lester as well, but when he's around wade and ron he just becomes insufferable
> 
> ...



The bolded: I can't emphasise how much I agree.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 21, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I love flying the planes but the helicopters are just terrible



yeah they need to fix the heli it sucks. fucking thing wiggling like crazy its annoying


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe Franklin serves as a very practical "counterweight" to Michael and Trevor, and is often there to help bring things back into perspective and reality. Mike and Trevor are often so lost in their own bullshit that they lose sight of the big picture. Franklin is the up-and-comer that idolizes Mike because he wants something better for himself than gangbanging until he finally gets capped. Gradually, he gets more and more involved with Mike's and Trevor's history as well.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 21, 2013)

Man, I'm halfway through the game, done all the assassination missions and missed some big chances of making a fortune on the stock. Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> yeah they need to fix the heli it sucks. fucking thing wiggling like crazy its annoying



no amount of training helped me as Michael or Trevor. I can only imagine trying to fly it with Franklin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2013)

Shi said:


> Anyone have tips for flying planes? I'm kinda bat at at...and by "kinda" I mean hoooooooorible



Try and go to flying school, you have to get further in the game for it to be unlocked though.



Lord Genome said:


> helicopters fucking suck




agreed. 



zyken said:


> i can't recall how many times i crashed



Ugh it's so annoying 



Linkdarkside said:


> he is voiced by Steven Ogg.



Real life Trevor!! 



Skywalker said:


> The handling was actually decent in GTA 4, they're just not useabe now.



Should have kept it then


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 21, 2013)

Just completed the...


*Spoiler*: __ 



mid game bank hiest. Seriously? 450k for each character after that effort. Considering the take is like 8 million aswell it's just..... Ugh.




Disregarding the exploit it feels like the stock market is the only way of making decent money.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2013)

Franklin and Trevor together, in the hood, might be the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Franklin and Trevor together, in the hood, might be the best thing I've ever seen.



way to not spoil that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2013)

You didn't expect Frank and Trevor to interact? Lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

*POST ALL STORY DISCUSSIONS IN SPOILER TAGS AND NAME THOSE TAGS WITH UNSPOILERY NAMES, AS EVERYONE WILL NOT PLAY THE GAME AT THE SAME PACE.*

Makes life better for everyone here. As someone who's finished the story this annoys me more than anyone else but I know how it feels to have a game ruined by spoilers, even lesser ones like that.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

How is Franklin and Trevor bumming around Franklin's neighborhood a spoiler in any way? 

In other news, Michael, Franklin, and Trevor team up to shoot guys and rob some banks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

No idea but someone pissed off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> You didn't expect Frank and Trevor to interact? Lol



No I did  but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 just not in the hood .


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2013)

Trevor is creepy, he always sneaking and showing up all of a sudden.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been avoiding this thread to avoid reading/seeing something I don't wanna know!

However...the PUPPET MASTER HAS DONE THE UNTHINKABLE.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7cpGVa27jM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmMAhiRzRb4[/YOUTUBE]

loololololololololol. Greatest Troll in the Youtube Gaming Division.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 21, 2013)

I laughed my fucking ass off when...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Trevor kidnapped Madrezo's wife and during Michael's theory that Trevor is a hipster. Probably IMO the funniest parts of the game  but I'm only half done with the story so there might be even greater comedic moments


----------



## Vermin (Sep 21, 2013)

trololololololol


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I laughed my fucking ass off when...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's one of the best pieces of dialogue in the entire game. I just couldn't stop laughing.


*Spoiler*: _Then in a Rampage mission_ 



You kill hipsters.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't gotten much time to play recently but I just finished the Fame or Shame mission


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2013)

^Lazlow


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2013)

finished the game, not a bad ending it was cool


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> finished the game, not a bad ending it was cool




*Spoiler*: _A, B or C?_ 



I chose C. I couldn't take either of them out.


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _A, B or C?_
> 
> 
> 
> I chose C. I couldn't take either of them out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I did C as well, I thought Franklin was gonna die but everything turned out alright so that's good. Kidnapping Devon had to be the easiest thing to do in this game though, I thought he would've been way more protected.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I did C as well, I thought Franklin was gonna die but everything turned out alright so that's good. Kidnapping Devon had to be the easiest thing to do in this game though, I thought he would've been way more protected.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If they didn't give a third option, I would have taken out Trevor. I felt like Frank and Mike connected throughout the game. I tried to take Devon by stealth but only went as far as the third guard before I was spotted.

I've been wanting to say this since I finished. I really didn't like Lamar all the way through the game but in the end he pulled through I earned my respect. Seriously, half way through the game I was just hoping he'd be killed somehow.

My younger sister came to my room after the heist when they were all arguing and was appalled at the language. 




EDIT:
Finally I can say something about the ending.


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I would've taken out Trevor as well because he's a dick and he killed Wades cousin and wife for no good reason and now has him "hostage" in the strip club. I say hostage because I went in one time and he said " Every time I try to leave Trevor sends more ladies to dance for me" 

I got used to Lamar because he was kinda cliche...like one of those guys that's always talking shit about the main character for living better and getting out the hood etc. He made up for it by at least being funny, the person I hated and couldn't understand had to be Franklins girl she wasn't even pretty or anything so I didn't understand her full purpose in the story or why Franklin even liked her so I glad we saw her just once.

btw what option did you pick for the last heist noisy or subtle?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

Just beat the game, pretty awesome ending. 

Can't wait to see what they'll do for DLC, if they decide to do it at all. I might forget about DLC completely once GTA Online is up.


*Spoiler*: _Ending stuff_ 



Was glad to see all of the loose ends got tied up, especially with Steve Haines and Devin Weston. Two incredibly annoying scumbags. I sniped Haines while he was in the ferris wheel, and I showed Devin some muscle by obliterating his security lol. If I had to choose one to kill, however, I would've chosen Trevor. Even though I really him as a character, I don't think Franklin would ever choose to kill Mike if he had another option.


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Firaea (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got rewarded $100k worth of stock for retrieving someone's stolen bicycle. Holy shit. I was just about to ride off with it too.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the only real option to take is C after all the shit you've all been through...but choosing the other 2 options reveals that Trevor is actually the only one with a real sense of decency and loyalty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2013)

So many fucking spoiler tags


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

@ Aging Boner, spoiler tag that.



Death-kun said:


> Just beat the game, pretty awesome ending.
> 
> Can't wait to see what they'll do for DLC, if they decide to do it at all. I might forget about DLC completely once GTA Online is up.
> 
> ...



Looks like people are starting to finish things. 



Marcelle.B said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose to subtle approach. Every heist I went for the quite way. 





*Spoiler*: _At the end_ 



Did you guys read your psychiatric report by Michael's psychiatrist at the end of the credits?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 22, 2013)

fuck, ending spoilers?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> fuck, ending spoilers?



Don't click on shit.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 22, 2013)

damn homie


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 22, 2013)

someone buy me this game m broke


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the only real option to take is C after all the shit you've all been through...but choosing the other 2 options reveals that Trevor is actually the only one with a real sense of decency and loyalty.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What actually happens if you choose A or B?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that (about Trevor's mission with Barry) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That the music playing during the killer clown sequence was also playing during ? 

Nice one, Rockstar.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EdymAvBvGMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What actually happens if you choose A or B?



You can go back and re-do any of the missions to see how things would have gone if you chose to go a different route by going into the 'Game' menu and selecting 'replay mission'.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

I see, that's pretty awesome.

Too bad we can't get money from redoing heist missions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Peter Molynuex on GTA V sales



[YOUTUBE]4djoefCHWFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2013)

^Poor Pete. 

If anyone sees Peter Molynuex outside your home DON'T LAUGH! But for the grace of God, there goes you. 

Give him a ladle of soup and some blankets for the coming winter.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to subtle approach. Every heist I went for the quite way.



yes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I made all my cars the same colour n shit too, it was sick 







> *Spoiler*: _At the end_
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys read your psychiatric report by Michael's psychiatrist at the end of the credits?



I'm a "fucking nutjob" apparently


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Just went to the cinema and watched a movie about capitalism.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2013)

ugh I keep trying to get all of them to hang out at the same time but it keeps fucking up lol


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 22, 2013)

Man, I die so much from crashing and flying through the windshield 

Just finished the campaign. :WOW


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> ugh I keep trying to get all of them to hang out at the same time but it keeps fucking up lol



I wanted to deliver a helicopter to Franklin in the middle of nowhere so I switched to Trevor, got the helicopter and flew to where I left Franklin. After landing and switching back to Franklin I entered the helicopter but before I could take off Trevor jacked it from me.

I had to move Trevor a little further away from the helicopter to give Franklin a chance to take off.


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Finished last mission. 

First try without spoiling myself i chose A. after that i replayed it and chose C. 

Great ending. Now gonna play the mini missions and wait for online mode.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 22, 2013)

finished last mission. What a great way to end it 

edit: am I the only one who didn't go doing sports in Blaine County and stayed in the city most part of the game?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Trevor is high as hell killing clowns


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> finished last mission. What a great way to end it
> 
> edit: am I the only one who didn't go doing sports in Blaine County and stayed in the city most part of the game?



You're not the only one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NvEp11B83wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2013)

^Sick as fuck!

I knew you could hide in bushes, but the rest is news to me


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Gameplay mechanics are immensely improved from the mechanics of GTA IV. Characters also behave more normal, human-like. Also a lot of in-game activities to keep you immersed.
> 
> Shooting:
> A lot more free-aim than GTA IV, but I personally am not good with aiming with a friggin' thumbstick so its worse for me, but people who frequently play fps'es on consoles and are proficient at it, won't have any issues with it. The weapon wheel UI allows for much more seamless gameplay and is a huge improvement.
> ...





Black Wraith said:


> Except for the story elements which are a slight let down everything else is top notch and a big upgrade from GTAIV.


Thanks  I guess I'll get it once it's around 20$ on PC.

//HbS


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2013)

Ugh, my brother auto-saved his story on my data. Now I have to restart. 


*Spoiler*: _A mission near the end_ 



I was at the point where Travis and Michael kidnapped Patricia.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Foster said:


> Ugh, my brother auto-saved his story on my data. Now I have to restart.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pissed I was near the end too_
> ...



Don't do that.

Go into the menu and in the 'Game' tab select the missions you've missed and do them the way you want. This would be better than starting all over again.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2013)

some selfies of my rides n shit

caught ma bae slippin...she seriously was though..she was feeling herself with a dildo and when I came in she threw it across the room saying "we still need some boundaries"



this one was funny, I was following a car chase and they finally stopped the guy ad shot him down but when everything was over the cop was walking back to his car and just dropped dead lol it was weird




and my rides


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't do that.
> 
> Go into the menu and in the 'Game' tab select the missions you've missed and do them the way you want. This would be better than starting all over again.



that wont change his statistics and money gained or money loss.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 22, 2013)

just got my xbox copy today. but i gotta go buy a flashdrive to install it in, shit doesnt fit in my xbox puny harddrive


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

What are you guys doing to keep yourselves occupied after finishing the main story?


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

Where is my PC version?


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys doing to keep yourselves occupied after finishing the main story?



Buying and helping businesses, doing street races, finding random missions on the street. There's a side mission I'm doing with michael that involves some cult people and they keep wanting me to donate money lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2013)

It seems I may beat the game tomorrow. Maybe  and is the final mission a heist? Is that why some if you mentioned A, B, or C choices? A yes or no question.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> Where is my PC version?



Yeah.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _A, B or C?_
> 
> 
> 
> I chose C. I couldn't take either of them out.



*A*

didn't even think twice


*Spoiler*: __ 



he had to die, dude was out of control. threatened franklin for laughing at him, killed wade's family. killed johnny. his constant bitching and bickering with michael towards the end got so annoying i was waiting for the opportunity to kill him. he was a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> Where is my PC version?


Rockstar is scared we'll see those 640x480 textures 

//HbS


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It seems I may beat the game tomorrow. Maybe  and is the final mission a heist? Is that why some if you mentioned A, B, or C choices? A yes or no question.



No.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2013)

What's you guys favourite sport in this game? Gotta say I'm having some fun with tennis and I don't even like tennis irl lol it's so fun to do in this game even though I've never won a match yet


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder how much money they would've made in the first 3 days if they had a PC version as well.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)

only done tennis I have to try dem others tho


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)

Xin said:


> I wonder how much money they would've made in the first 3 days if they had a PC version as well.



1.5 billion I'd say.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2013)

finally won a game


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *A*
> 
> didn't even think twice
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand where you're coming from, he's a fucking maniac.  I just tried to stay in character with what Franklin would do, and I don't think Franklin would've had it in him to kill either of them. Despite how crazy Trevor is, he knows who his friends are and he's probably the only one of the group with a true sense of loyalty. If Michael was anybody else, Trevor would've shot him dead and fucked the corpse during the face-off at the grave. Trevor talks a lot of shit to his friends, but he'll never fuck them over like Michael did to his.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 23, 2013)

Just finished the story, what a ride.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chose C, obviously. I don't know how anyone could chose another option after all you go through in the game. Quite weird that option C is called death wish yet it turns out to be the best ending. Also like how after having the least focus during the game, it came down to Franklin to make the choice.

For those who picked subtle for the last hiest, anyone think it was too easy?




If only they never cheesed with the hiest preparation missions counting towards the total missions then I wouldn't have anything to complain about. 
Now to fuck about doing activities waiting for online.

Overall time was 39H 3M. With 77% complete.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2013)

You cats are waaay ahead of me.. I'm like 30% done.. at the most?

(granted I did get a few 50%s on some missions)


*Spoiler*: _in the mission with Franklin/Lamar/Trevor_ 



Did anyone else murder MC Clip? Does it affect the game in any way other than being mentioned on the radio?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> finally won a game



 You and my brother are the only ones I know that say that when they beat a video game.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 23, 2013)

I still gotta get this game B. And I hear strawberry supposed to be Inglewood? hahhaa 104s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> What's you guys favourite sport in this game? Gotta say I'm having some fun with tennis and I don't even like tennis irl lol it's so fun to do in this game even though I've never won a match yet



Golf man, it's freaking awesome


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)

Bounce? We're bouncing now?


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2013)

"Is is possible to become immune to boobies?" - Wade in strip club



BlazingInferno said:


> You and my brother are the only ones I know that say that when they beat a video game.



tennis is hard, excuse me for celebrating


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)

"You're ruining my yoga!!"


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)

I just started the game and left it on just to listen to the radio.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 23, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> What's you guys favourite sport in this game? Gotta say I'm having some fun with tennis and I don't even like tennis irl lol it's so fun to do in this game even though I've never won a match yet



Golf hands down.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _A, B or C?_
> 
> 
> 
> I chose C. I couldn't take either of them out.



I choose C too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



There was no way in hell I was killing Trevor or Michael. They're ma boys


----------



## Alicia (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I just started the game and left it on just to listen to the radio.



I'm not too fond of the radio stations in GTA V tbh. I prefer listening to electro and house; I was surprised to hear my classic favs *Lady [Modjo]* and *The music sounds better with you [Stardust]* on Non-stop-pop.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2013)

Radio Los Santos pretty much always on in the whip at all times.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2013)

Can only imagine how much companies are crying right now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]irM1ObVn3eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2013)

Was a bit surprised with this one. After the games Rockstar released this gen I didn't expect to enjoy this one as much ^_^ 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25A_qM0UEeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> Radio Los Santos pretty much always on in the whip at all times.



that's wasup


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2013)

No matter how many times I hear the loading screen music it remains as awesome as ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2013)

My fave radio station is West Coast Classics .........  

also Non-stop Pop


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)

Radio Los Santos is the best for music and West Coast Talk Radio is the best for chat shows.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)

This is why it's so damn hard to make money in GTAV:


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 23, 2013)

hard to make money...?

But I'm a multi-millionaire...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> hard to make money...?
> 
> But I'm a multi-millionaire...



How many $10mil businesses have you bought? Let's not even get talking about the $150mil golf course.


----------



## eHav (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> How many $10mil businesses have you bought? Let's not even get talking about the $150mil golf course.



i  dont play the game, but buying and selling stocks can make you billions i've heard. saw some guide for it, most likely linked from here or some other forums


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> How many $10mil businesses have you bought? Let's not even get talking about the $150mil golf course.



The $150 mil golf course is the only property in the game that's extremely unreasonable. The others are easily within reach after hitting the stock market a couple times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Radio Los Santos is the best for music and West Coast Talk Radio is the best for chat shows.



but the only song I like from Radio Los Santos is Hood gonna love it

I hate the rest of the music in that one.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> *Character spoilers*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



omfg that was the same guy????!!!


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2013)

This is the best thing ever 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vikk8S903Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 24, 2013)

I pretty much only listen to radio los santos & west coast classics

shame "love sosa" didn't make the cut


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No matter how many times I hear the loading screen music it remains as awesome as ever.



It always reminds me of Vice's intro song 












Once they make Vice City in HD universe, they should reuse that same theme song


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Say, I'm looking for a crew to join in GTA Online, does our forum have one?


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

just did a 28 minute triathlon, my thumb hurts lol



Daftvirgin said:


> Say, I'm looking for a crew to join in GTA Online, does our forum have one?



Not yet I think, I thought everyone in here was gonna band together and make a crew for their respective consoles.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2013)

We need to increase the list of names in the OP.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No matter how many times I hear the loading screen music it remains as awesome as ever.



[YOUTUBE]EwMjazrwPak[/YOUTUBE]

Goosebumps!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> just did a 28 minute triathlon, my thumb hurts lol


Those things are killers. 



Black Wraith said:


> We need to increase the list of names in the OP.


Stick me on there, GT - Denzel07


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

Well finally beat the game... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



no surprise, I picked C. Positive Rockstar intended this to be the true ending. Eh, I kinda wish they did better with that. The three get a happy ending but there wasn't one big final shoot out with the main baddie, and Devin Weston was a fucking pussy! I still feel this game's story was short and there should've been a big menacing asshole throughout the game rather than multiple ones where it's difficult to see which is the one that tops all of them. I thought at first either Steve or Dave would be the big asshole. Steve's death was anticlimactic to me, all you can do is snipe him from the distance with no muscle protecting him. Actually, I think Cheng, Stretch and Steve's deaths were anticlimactic. It's hard for me to describe how the game's finale went. Well I'm gonna try A and B now and see Michael and Trevor's depressing ends.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 24, 2013)

The World said:


> This is the best thing ever
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vikk8S903Mc[/YOUTUBE]


as much as i hate lamar, i have to admit this was funny


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

*The Music of Grand Theft Auto V: Three Volume Digital Album Now Available on iTunes*

​
Today we're pleased to announce that The Music of Grand Theft Auto V, a trio of distinct albums from Grand Theft Auto V, are available on iTunes for $9.99 each or as .


The first volume of this compilation is a collection of brand new music from a wide array of artists including Wavves, Twin Shadow and Tyler, The Creator - along with The Chain Gang of 1974's "Sleepwalking", which was featured in .


GTAV is the first entry in the series to feature a dynamic original score composed and engineered to be completely responsive to the player?s actions within both missions and open world gameplay. The score was composed in a one-time collaboration between a team of legendary producers and composers including vanguard German electronic band Tangerine Dream, Woody Jackson (, ) and renowned hip-hop producers The Alchemist and Oh No. For *The Music of Grand Theft Auto V: Volume 2*, the stems of the game?s interactive score are layered, mixed and arranged into an album of songs by acclaimed producer and DJ, DJ Shadow.


The collection of music in GTAV is the biggest and most ambitious in the history of the series. Volume 3 features select songs from across the game's unique in-game radio stations. Snippets from all 17 in-game radio stations are also now available for your listening pleasure on the . Featuring tracks by Bootsy Collins, Flying Lotus, Bob Seger, Jai Paul, Toro y Moi, Waylon Jennings and more.

Check out each volume's full tracklist below and see more at .

*The Music of Grand Theft Auto V ? Volume 1: Original Music*
1. Oh No ? Welcome To Los Santos
2. BJ The Chicago Kid ? Smokin' and Ridin' (feat. Freddie Gibbs & Problem)
3. Twin Shadow ? Old Love / New Love 
4. Neon Indian ? Change Of Coast
5. Wavves ? Nine Is God
6. Gangrene ? Bassheads
7. Flying Lotus ? Stonecutters 
8. HEALTH ? High Pressure Dave
9. OFF! ? What's Next?
10. Tyler, The Creator ? Garbage
11. Nite Jewel ? Nowhere To Go
12. A$AP Rocky ? r - Cali
13. Age Of Consent ? Colours
14. Marion Band$ ? Hold Up (feat. Nipsey Hustle)
15. 100s ? Life Of A Mack
16. Favored Nations ? The Set Up
17. Yeasayer ? Don't Come Close
18. The Chain Gang Of 1974 ? Sleepwalking

*The Music of Grand Theft Auto V ? Volume 2: The Score*
Tangerine Dream, Woody Jackson, The Alchemist & Oh No, DJ Shadow 
1. We Were Set Up
2. A Legitimate Business Man
3. A Haze Of Patriotic Fervor
4. Los Santos At Night
5. North Yankton Memories
6. The Grip
7. Mr. Trevor Philips
8. A Bit Of An Awkward Situation
9. No Happy Endings
10. His Mentor
11. (Sounds Kind Of) Fruity
12. Minor Turbulence
13. Chop The Dog
14. A Lonely Man
15. You Forget A Thousand Things
16. Impotent Rage/Am I Being Clear Now?
17. Fresh Meat
18. Therapy And Other Hobbies
19. Rich Man's Plaything
20. The Agency Heist
21. Hillbilly Crank Dealers' Blues
22. Welcome To Los Santos (Outro)

*The Music of Grand Theft Auto V ? Volume 3: The Soundtrac*k
1. Flying Lotus ? The Kill (feat. Niki Randa)
2. Lee "Scratch" Perry ? I Am a Madman
3. Jai Paul ? Jasmine (Demo)
4. George McCrae ? I Get Lifted
5. Kausion ? What You Wanna Do
6. Charlie Feathers ? Can't Hardly Stand It
7. Weirdos ? Life of Crime
8. Mexican Institute of Sound ? Es Toy
9. Joe Goddard ? Gabriel (Soulwax Mix) [feat.Valentina]
10. Bootsy Collins ? I'd Rather Be With You
11. Bob Seger ? Hollywood Nights
12. Dan Croll ? From Nowhere (Baardsen Remix)
13. Problem ? Say That Then (feat. Glasses Malone)
14. Waylon Jennings ? I Ain't Living Long Like This
15. Yellowman ? Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt
16. Simple Minds ? All the Things She Said
17. Toro y Moi ? Harm in Charge
18. Hot Snakes ? This Mystic Decade
19. Cashmere Cat ? Mirror Mau

[]


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

dafuq I got a trophy for being eaten by a shark


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2013)

zyken said:


> as much as i hate lamar, i have to admit this was funny



Hate.. Lamar?!

Does not compute.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

If my PSN isn't already on the OP, it's Marlouchu. Let's get a crew together and wreck shit. 



Daftvirgin said:


> [YOUTUBE]EwMjazrwPak[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Goosebumps!



Awww yeah.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

we can officially make a crew here



my profile page on the site is also here already



if anyone wants I'll make it and everyone else will join, it'll be a crew for ps3 users though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone mind if I make the crew for us PS3 players? Start throwing out name suggestions for the NF crew.

I'm gonna keep it invite only, so once the crew is made make sure to sign up to the Rockstar Games Social Club and post your names here so I can find you.

There's also the crew tag (I suggest NFGD (NF Gaming Department lol)), crew color and crew motto.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 24, 2013)

Why this game hasn't been released on PC yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

(Reposting because fuck being the last post on the page)

Does anyone mind if I make the crew for us PS3 players? Start throwing out name suggestions for the NF crew.

I'm gonna keep it invite only, so once the crew is made make sure to sign up to the Rockstar Games Social Club and post your names here so I can find you.

There's also the crew tag (I suggest NFGD (NF Gaming Department lol)), crew color, crew motto and crew type.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> (Reposting because fuck being the last post on the page)
> 
> Does anyone mind if I make the crew for us PS3 players? Start throwing out name suggestions for the NF crew.
> 
> ...



Name: NF Gaming Department
Tag: NFGD is good
Color: orange, as its the default color of the forum
Motto: Beware Tazmo
Type: the one for doing everything and that lists us on the leaderboard
Emblem editor is down though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

The one for doing everything... you mean the All-Stars one, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

I've made the crew, NF Gaming Department. We can edit it as we see fit later on. Start making social club accounts and I'll start inviting you all. :33 For PS3 players only.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

I posted mines on the other page


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Already invited you.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2013)

So how long until online again?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The one for doing everything... you mean the All-Stars one, right?


Yup 


Death-kun said:


> I've made the crew, NF Gaming Department. We can edit it as we see fit later on. Start making social club accounts and I'll start inviting you all. :33 For PS3 players only.



mine 'ere: 

anybody can comment on this I made as my next sig?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> So how long until online again?



October 1st. One more week.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

I refuse to be made as team muscle, I ain't fodder  

I can invite people to the crew as well from nf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

already have my cousin and brother in law as part of my crew 


but still feel better if I joined an Xbox crew


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Who the fuck is fire-in-the-sky? is that you, Punk CM?



Marcelle.B said:


> I refuse to be made as team muscle, I ain't fodder
> 
> I can invite people to the crew as well from nf



Promoted you to lieutenant. I'd like to be demoted to lieutenant too, I'm just a noob at this 

EDIT: nvrmind I like this mod power


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who the fuck is fire-in-the-sky? is that you, Punk CM?
> 
> 
> 
> Promoted you to lieutenant. I'd like to be demoted to lieutenant too, I'm just a noob at this



Nope, I am on xbox 360


----------



## Vermin (Sep 24, 2013)

xbox for me too


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

fire in the sky is another nf member, I used to play cod with him and some other people


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who the fuck is fire-in-the-sky? is that you, Punk CM?



That would be me.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

You feel offended?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

zyken said:


> xbox for me too



we're all alone 

except I have a  small group set


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got the game a few days ago and I've been level grinding at Michael steadily, since I feel bad for how much his life sucks. 

"Welp, your life is kinda terrible and I burned all your money away pimping out your cars, so I guess I'll make it up to you by making you a god of physical prowess."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-rtpnRcldcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

I feel bad for Trevor 


Poor Trevor


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2013)

this song would have been good for the game.

[YOUTUBE]8PLifPUIuic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 24, 2013)

So, I folded and got this for 360. Enjoyed it, but was a bit let down. The story was alright, and the heist aspect of the game was fun. But I just couldn't get invested in any of the characters. I was really tempted to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kill Trevor, because I hated him. Thought he was a piss poor character with no redeeming qualities.




But ended up going with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the blindingly obvious right option.


 

Gameplay was fun though.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You feel offended?



Not at all. 

I'm enjoying this game way to much for that ATM.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

What do you guys think of my new sig? I still need a new ava though 



Deathgun said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I'm enjoying this game way to much for that ATM.



Good, you're in. We don't need crybabies.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

*A and B* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, some depressing shit with the A and B choices, mostly A. Reminded me of RDR's ending  poor fucking Michael. I will never replay these missions again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Ugh I should have just done the missions first

I'm barely 70% done with the game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/YOUTUBE]

Love this song in GTA 5


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

made an avatar 

I fucking love this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBDlBey_EDw[/YOUTUBE]

Plays as you fly to and from North Yankton as Trevor (in my case)


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2013)

I've requested a invite 'HauntedWraith'.

Never used Social Club so what next?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

So you guys are just gonna ignore


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've requested a invite 'HauntedWraith'.
> 
> Never used Social Club so what next?



Invited  .

idk we have to wait till GTA online launches.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've requested a invite 'HauntedWraith'.
> 
> Never used Social Club so what next?



Wait for death to accept you I guess, until then you can add other people, share stuff on your wall and check your game progress. I've been comparing dafts progress to mines and he's been slacking 



Daftvirgin said:


> So you guys are just gonna ignore



I personally like gta ivs soundtrack better

[YOUTUBE]jqE8M2ZnFL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

added you black


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Wait for death to accept you I guess, until then you can add other people, share stuff on your wall and check your game progress. I've been comparing dafts progress to mines and he's been slacking



I'm at my dorm so I don't have my PS3 to play any further until I go home during the weekends 



> I personally like gta ivs soundtrack better
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jqE8M2ZnFL8[/YOUTUBE]



Soviet connection is a good track, but I had enough of it since I played GTA IV way too much.

And GTA V doesn't even have a theme song, just a loading screen 

EDIT: can anyone spot Trevor in my ava


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op_iP_MzwnQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkD9BACYV0g[/YOUTUBE]

both tracks can be heard in the gameplay trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xHcvug3WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Remember, the crew is invite-only; once you request an invite, an invite will be sent to you, but you gotta confirm that invite yourself again. As long as you don't do that, you're not part of the crew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

forever alone xbox 360 gamers


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> forever alone xbox 360 gamers



We need to set up our smaller crew. Smaller the better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> We need to set up our smaller crew. Smaller the better



but what if the crew we're facing has more members? wouldn't that be a disadvantage ?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 24, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> but what if the crew we're facing has more members? wouldn't that be a disadvantage ?



Disadvantage? Certainly. It'd be a massacre


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Disadvantage? Certainly. It'd be a massacre






I'm not ready to get destroyed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone know what they're going to name their character on GTA Online?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone know what they're going to name their character on GTA Online?



My character will be Brick and she will be the prettiest of them all


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> but what if the crew we're facing has more members? wouldn't that be a disadvantage ?



Quality over quantity my friend. Just like Michael, Trevor and Franklin can take on an army of opponents so too can we slaughter any other crew that thinks we're weak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Quality over quantity my friend. Just like Michael, Trevor and Franklin can take on an army of opponents so too can we slaughter any other crew that thinks we're weak.



Well I guess you're right.  Except when we have to put money into the atms


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

I dislike lamar


----------



## NO (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there a PS3 NF soon-to-be crew? Can I join?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Is there a PS3 NF soon-to-be crew? Can I join?





You just gotta make a Rockstar Games Social Club account and link your profile page here in this thread. Either myself or one of the others will invite you into the crew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2013)

Spoilin' for a Fight from AC DC would have been perfect for GTA 5


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2013)

they should've implemented fight clubs in the game like they did in BOGT


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 25, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I dislike lamar



don't be racist.


Also, you guys should call your crew the "Grand Theft Ballers"


----------



## alwinwarrens (Sep 25, 2013)

I cant vote for any console as i don't own any but am waiting for PC version.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I dislike lamar



At least he has some redeeming value at the very end 


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you choose ending c though


----------



## Myri (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just did the Heist Setup missions that involves stealing the garbage truck and tow truck, getting a getaway car in a good spot, and getting masks. How close am I to the end of the main story? No spoilers, please!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Shi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just did the Heist Setup missions that involves stealing the garbage truck and tow truck, getting a getaway car in a good spot, and getting masks. How close am I to the end of the main story? No spoilers, please!



Still a long way to go.

If you want to know how many missions are left in the game you can always go to the 'Stats' section in the pause menu and select the last one. This will show you all the mission stats and completion percentage.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Shi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just did the Heist Setup missions that involves stealing the garbage truck and tow truck, getting a getaway car in a good spot, and getting masks. How close am I to the end of the main story? No spoilers, please!



I'd say about 2/3 maybe 3/4


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2013)

So at my current speed i guess i will finish the game sometime 2014... but i am curious: 


*Spoiler*: _ending question_ 



If i chose ending A or B does that mean the character is gone for free roam / open world stuff after that? And if yes what happens to the properties bought?


----------



## Myri (Sep 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Still a long way to go.
> 
> If you want to know how many missions are left in the game you can always go to the 'Stats' section in the pause menu and select the last one. This will show you all the mission stats and completion percentage.



I thought that was total completion, not story completion.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Shi said:


> I thought that was total completion, not story completion.



It also shows how many missions you've done and how many are left. As well as side missions.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

I need to do most of the hobbies and side missions.  I'm only at around 65% completion.


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2013)

so


*Spoiler*: __ 



I found trevors mom and I'm doing a side mission for her where I have to find a drug truck and a man


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 25, 2013)

I wish Rockstart would just make their own real online radio station. It could  be like The Onion of radio.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> so
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I need to find this side mission!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> so
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF Trevor's mom's in this game? Where can I find her?


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need to find this side mission!





Daftvirgin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Trevor's mom's in this game? Where can I find her?




*Spoiler*: __ 



she's in his trailer waiting for him


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh that explains the "?" mark at Trevor's safehouse after you finish the main storyline.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 25, 2013)

I heard something about this plane called the P-996 LAZER.

Now, if anyone doesn't know what this is, this is the fighter jet replacing the hydra, and is the fastest damn thing in the game.

However, i heard that once you stole it (from the army base where it can be found) the engine suddenly kills itself in midair. Not instantly though (because then you wouldnt even be able to lift ), but it seems to always happen, atleast to what i've heard of. I haven't gotten the game yet (which is why i cant confrim it myself), but i will in an week or so.

If anyone have flown one of these before, can somebody confirm if this is true?


Also, two more questions.


1. Which one(s) is/are your favorite car(s)? 

Mine are the Sabre GT (because it is so damn fine and all other versions of it in previous games have been awesome as hell. ), the 9F (because of it's looks) and the Regina. (I have an thing for old estates.)


2. Which car/roadvehicle from previous games would you want to return? (in some sort of DLC or whatever)

My choices for that question are....Stallion (IV, all other renditions were so...small and lame looking.), the mower from San Andreas (rolling through the hood, cutting it close ), the Combine Harvester from SA, the Kart from SA and.....the Vortex from SA.​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

*Some More Details on Grand Theft Auto Online*

* GTA Community Feedback Needed from Day One*
This is vital for the ongoing success of the game. The first few months of Grand Theft Auto Online will be critical as everyone enters this dynamic new world for the first time. Plenty of issues are bound to occur. Remember this interesting character?

One thing we are already aware of, and are trying to alleviate as fast as we can, is the unanticipated additional pressure on the servers due to a significantly higher number of players than we were anticipating at this point – we are working around the clock to buy and add more servers, but this increased scale is only going to make the first few days even more temperamental than such things usually are. This is part of the problem some of you have been experiencing with the iFruit App and some Social Club services – we apologize in advance for this and thank you for your patience in this area.

More than ever, we need your help to report your experiences, findings, likes, loves, dislikes and hates – and we will be looking at your feedback constantly to tune the game into its optimal shape and help guide how Grand Theft Auto Online will grow and evolve past this initial period. We will be checking out how people are playing and what they are not playing or not enjoying, while also monitoring feedback via two other new Rockstar channels:

    : This email address will be active from launch day as a place to send your input and feedback direct to us relating to the game.

*GTA Online Forums at Social Club*: At some point this fall after the initial release of GTA Online, we are planning to launch Social Club Forums where players can chat with one another about their online experiences as well as access a GTA Online Suggestion board to post about any suggested features, tweaks and changes you want to see.

more at: 



Lavender said:


> I heard something about this plane called the P-996 LAZER.
> 
> Now, if anyone doesn't know what this is, this is the fighter jet replacing the hydra, and is the fastest damn thing in the game.
> 
> ...



Can't confirm the fighter jet rumor.

1. Geez, that's a hard one, there are so many nice cars in GTA V now, but I'd say the Pegassi Infernus (its the same as IV's) because It combines parts of real life cars in an aesthetically good way, that it actually looks better the design of the Lambo Murci?rlago and Diablo, the cars of which the Infernus was based on in the first place. 

2. Eh, the old Testarossa version of the Grossi Cheetah. I'm a Testarossa fan and I'd like to see a HD version of a Testarossa replica in GTA V. And god, the Stallion cars were hideous in previous GTA's and preformed fucking shitty like anusblisters in GTA IV.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn5diT7Gkas[/YOUTUBE]

Steven Ogg is just epic as Trevor


----------



## Lavender (Sep 25, 2013)

No no no, brother. You got it wrong.

Trevor is epic as Stephen Ogg.

​


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

If it wasn't posted already, here's a bunch of new details about GTA Online. Also, microtransactions are confirmed in the form of spending real life money for GTA money.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If it wasn't posted already, here's a bunch of new details about GTA Online. Also, microtransactions are confirmed in the form of spending real life money for GTA money.



look 3 posts above yours . . .


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahhh, I see. I didn't see your link, I thought you just posted a few things. 

Either way, it seems the "pay-to-win" model in GTA Online is offset by the fact that actually earning money increases your Reputation and other such things. They've also said that you earn money much faster online that you do in story mode.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ahhh, I see. I didn't see your link, I thought you just posted a few things.
> 
> Either way, it seems the "pay-to-win" model in GTA Online is offset by the fact that actually earning money increases your Reputation and other such things. They've also said that *you earn money much faster online that you do in story mode*.



should be corrected to this: you actually earn money at all than you do in story mode



does anybody like my set


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

I already said yesterday that I liked your set.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

But I need more people stroking my ego tell me that I made a good piece of art


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Does this sound familiar to any of you?


----------



## Lavender (Sep 25, 2013)

I like it as well.

It is an fun idea visually and i haven't seen any other GTA sets like it.

Now i only hope you'll hang onto it longer than you've done with some of your older sets. You have had sets that were fucking amazing, and you like....ditched them after one week. (i'm hyperboling a bit, but...yeah, let's just say ''for an very short time''). For another awesome set, yes, but still.  Try to keep this one for a bit, okay?

It looks really good.

I kinda want to use an GTA set myself, but at the same time, i really like my Woolie set.  

Decisions, decisions.....​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

wow, really? Like which ones, Lav?


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Man after finishing the story im already bored with this game. Online needs to come out fast.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> so
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was going to post about it but I thought I'd let people experience it themselves. It shows why Trevor is so fuck up.



Daftvirgin said:


> But I need more people stroking my ego tell me that I made a good piece of art



It's shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> WELL YOURS DOESN'T QUITE CUT THE DUST EITHER MR. BACKSTABBER





**


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey! We do what we gotta do to survive! We were all gonna die. He did die!

- Hey ho ho I'm not the guy you're looking for!

- _he's over there, he's over there_

- Get the boyfriend!

- "Boyfriend"? Oh motherfuckers!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Teachers in school are taking next Tuesday off:


> The teachers' unions have given dates in October for their continuing campaign of rolling regional strikes.
> 
> Education Secretary Michael Gove said: "I unhesitatingly condemn this action."
> 
> There will be regional strikes on 1 October in the east of England, the Midlands, Yorkshire and the Humber region and on 17 October in London, North East, South East and South West.



It's definitely got to do with teaching. Won't be for any other reason.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, to be fair, i have an very broken comprehension of time.  45 minutes to me can feel like two hours.

One week might feel like two weeks. (It is not that time feels slower to me, it's just that i have problems having any focus on the spectrum of time, making me never quite sure what time it is or how much have passed, unless i look at an digital clock.)

So....well...to some degree, you MIGHT have had some of those sets longer than what i envision in my memories. That is entirely on me.


*BUT ANYHOW*. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The avatars are enough show showcase which sets i meant. Although in my mind, i think you've had more than the ones i found in your album, so in my head, i had more examples to choose from. Or maybe i'm wrong.





In my head, both of these lasted like....3 weeks, tops. (then again, it could have been more) And whenever you change sets, i have trouble finding you. You never have an set that quite resembles your former ones.

So whenever you do change, if i'am scrolling down a little fast in any specific thread, sometimes i scroll past you as i dont recognize anything about your set and go '' where the fuck is Daft? He was supposed to be here. DAAAAAAAAAAFT!? ''.



​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Okay, to be fair, i have an very broken comprehension of time.  45 minutes to me can feel like two hours.
> 
> One week might feel like two weeks. (It is not that time feels slower to me, it's just that i have problems having any focus on the spectrum of time, making me never quite sure what time it is or how much have passed, unless i look at an digital clock.)
> 
> ...



Well I either get bored really fast of my sets or I'm not satisfied with the way how they look, so I usually change back to a previous set that I liked if I'm not making a new one. 

If you wanna talk but can't find me, just call out to me, man


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



- I didn't want it to come to this.

- Oh I bet you did.

- I got more to lose than you. 

- Never has there been said a truer word, brother!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda got the feeling that trevors mom was just a hallucination. I mean it could happen the dudes crazy 




and Daftvirign your set is sick

so is yanktown supposed to be Canada ?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks! 

No, North Yankton is supposed to be North Dakota according to GTA wiki []


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

So I finally finished the game and chose B.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Michael  dying like a noob  I literally felt bad at first but remembered how selfish and bratty he kept getting. Trevor had moments where he just wanted  Michael to understand what he really did.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You just gotta make a Rockstar Games Social Club account and link your profile page here in this thread. Either myself or one of the others will invite you into the crew.




Count me in


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2013)

C ending is for MEN!


*Spoiler*: __ 



really that ending is awesome
its a PAYBACK BITCH! up to 9000


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2013)

There are different endings?

Just started playing


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2013)

yep 3 different endings


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> There are different endings?
> 
> Just started playing



Blue, red or green explosion, what color do want it tot be, shepard?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

A heads-up: Rockstar needs us players to report any problems with GTA online ASAP when it launches Oct 1st. They know GTA online is going to be massive as well so they're already buying tons of new servers to support the massive traffic for GTA online.


----------



## Face (Sep 25, 2013)

Did anyone else feel pissed off at how the offshore heist ended? Cuz I know i did. 



All that money.......


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

Face said:


> Did anyone else feel pissed off at how the offshore heist ended? Cuz I know i did.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The one you give up your loot because it's actually a super weapon? Yeah lol I ran out of funds on all three characters so I thought this heist could provide some quick cash, but lol I was stuck in the gutter for some time longer


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> A heads-up: Rockstar needs us players to report any problems with GTA online ASAP when it launches Oct 1st. They know GTA online is going to be massive as well so they're already buying tons of new servers to support the massive traffic for GTA online.



This is gonna be really new territory for them, so a lot of things will probably go wrong and be buggy as hell. Can't wait what it looks like when it's matured though (assuming anyone still plays by then)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

Face said:


> Did anyone else feel pissed off at how the offshore heist ended? Cuz I know i did.
> 
> 
> 
> All that money.......



Hell yeah man. I ended up going on a rampage because of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

All these side missions for Michael involve him getting fucked over and chasing after people in a blind rage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

I regret nothing


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> All these side missions for Michael involve him getting fucked over and chasing after people in a blind rage.



have you played the one with the kiflom religion?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



funniest part about my choice is that Trevor says I'm dead to him and Michael's cheating wife threatens to kill me if I ever go near her again


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> funniest part about my choice is that Trevor says I'm dead to him and Michael's cheating wife threatens to kill me if I ever go near her again




*Spoiler*: __ 



You betrayed your mentor. You're dead to me too


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> have you played the one with the kiflom religion?



Not yet, I've done...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The one with Dr. Friedlander and the one with Abigail. Do they ever lead you anywhere if you follow them, or is your only choice to kill them?

I also did the one where Mike smokes a weird joint and has to shoot aliens with a minigun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You betrayed your mentor. You're dead to me too




*Spoiler*: __ 



 but Michael was getting on my nerves with his me , me , me mentality. He never apologized to Trevor for the betrayal and he was a dick to family and friends alike.  funny thing is  Trevor didn't like the fact I was gonna do it to Michael but Michael sure as hell was ready to kill Trevor for his own selfish reasons.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2013)

CM punk be a MEN! and go do the C Ending


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but Michael was getting on my nerves with his me , me , me mentality. He never apologized to Trevor for the betrayal and he was a dick to family and friends alike.  funny thing is  Trevor didn't like the fact I was gonna do it to Michael but Michael sure as hell was ready to kill Trevor for his own selfish reasons.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael was a twat for what he did but if I had no option C I would have taken out Trevor. He's just way too fucked up to keep around plus I felt that Franklin and Michael had created an actual, real connection between them for Franklin to kill him.


----------



## Soca (Sep 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Not yet, I've done...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw my brother play the one with the doctor and he kills him so I dunno what happens if I let him live. Never played the one with Abigail before so I don't know, and yea that minigun adventure was trippy. Have you had Trevor and Franklin smoke it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Michael was a twat for what he did but if I had no option C I would have taken out Trevor. He's just way too fucked up to keep around plus I felt that Franklin and Michael had created an actual, real connection between them for Franklin to kill him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 but Trevor would cause chaos for the FIB and for others. Yeah possibly could have killed Michael but from what he showed me when I chose B is that he couldn't do it. He couldn't stop being loyal to Michael. Franklin and Michael did become friends somewhat but still Franklin was a means to and end for Michael. He cared for him but not as much as Franklin would have thought he did. I saw C and in the end he wanted to go their separate ways. I don't think that's connection but usage. Trevor had nothing and actually cared for Michael. Saw him as his best bud. What loyalty has Michael shown to anyone. He cheated on his wife first, betrayed Trevor and maybe could still snitch on Franklin if he wanted to.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but Trevor would cause chaos for the FIB and for others. Yeah possibly could have killed Michael but from what he showed me when I chose B is that he couldn't do it. He couldn't stop being loyal to Michael. Franklin and Michael did become friends somewhat but still Franklin was a means to and end for Michael. He cared for him but not as much as Franklin would have thought he did. I saw C and in the end he wanted to go their separate ways. I don't think that's connection but usage. Trevor had nothing and actually cared for Michael. Saw him as his best bud. What loyalty has Michael shown to anyone. He cheated on his wife first, betrayed Trevor and maybe could still snitch on Franklin if he wanted to.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Deathwish Ending(where everyone is fucked up)
-Michael, if the FIB cover the entire case and Dave decides to saves them since Merriweather thanks them, he has only the Chinese Triad after him

-Trevor, well even the Chinese is scared shitless of him but since he had the idea...., also there's Madrazzo

-Franklin, well he triad its on his ass now along with Trevor and Michael, and Ballas now that Stretch is killed

if we see a future DLC with the C ending canon, it will be more based on the Chinese Triads a la Sleeping Dogs, because they want revenge for wei chang's death.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but Michael was getting on my nerves with his me , me , me mentality. He never apologized to Trevor for the betrayal and he was a dick to family and friends alike.  funny thing is  Trevor didn't like the fact I was gonna do it to Michael but Michael sure as hell was ready to kill Trevor for his own selfish reasons.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He actually does. If you'd pick C, you can call Trevor to hang out and Michael apologizes, which he accepts. For a deranged psychopath, Trevor is easily forgiving


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He actually does. If you'd pick C, you can call Trevor to hang out and Michael apologizes, which he accepts. For a deranged psychopath, Trevor is easily forgiving



I see, I had no idea since  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 after I did choice C it sent me back to where the game had Michael already dead


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1FBObaFUUqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone else had a phone call interrupted from tripping over something/hitting the cancel button accidentally? Frustrating as hell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2013)

Getting this game tomorrow, is flying choppers really as bad as people say it is?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2013)

It takes some getting used to. I personally have a harder time flying planes than helicopters.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Getting this game tomorrow, is flying choppers really as bad as people say it is?



Is that really your only concern for such an awesome game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Getting this game tomorrow, is flying choppers really as bad as people say it is?



it's a bit annoying but it really doesn't take away from how awesome this game is and looks


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Trevor likes bouncy bouncy


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

"Oh, and nice pair of new tits!"


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone else hate Trevor or is it just me? I can't stand the guy just annoys me a lot. Franklin is my favourite character out of the three.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Does anyone else hate Trevor or is it just me? I can't stand the guy just annoys me a lot. Franklin is my favourite character out of the three.



I think he's meant to be hated. To be the psycho that we all turn into when we start playing any GTA game.

Frank's my favourite too.


----------



## Roman (Sep 26, 2013)

Furious George said:


> It takes some getting used to. I personally have a harder time flying planes than helicopters.



Same here. Don't get me wrong, flying itself isn't too bad for me. It's landing the plane that kills me every single time.



Tempproxy said:


> Does anyone else hate Trevor or is it just me? I can't stand the guy just annoys me a lot. Franklin is my favourite character out of the three.



I really liked Trevor when he was introduced to the gameplay because of how crazy and abnormal he is compared to the other two, but I admit that his antics grow a little old over time and I'm barely switching to him now unless there's a solo mission he needs to do. That said, I don't hate the guy. The fact that he's a freak is exactly what I like about him. Normally, I'd never want to associate regularly with people like him but this is a game after all xD Frank is also my fave, I REALLY like playing as him now even when not doing missions.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

Landing planes and helicopters isn't too bad, it's just dropping something off on a truck and maneuvering with a heli is fucking hard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Landing planes and helicopters isn't too bad, it's just dropping something off on a truck and maneuvering with a heli is fucking hard.




*Spoiler*: _Chemical weapon_ 



Putting down the chemical weapon from the helicopter was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chemical weapon_
> 
> 
> 
> Putting down the chemical weapon from the helicopter was a pain in the butt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or that part when you pick up a train and flat bed, or drop off the gold or you had to fly through that field of windmills


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2013)

they made fun of my canadian accent, I made fun of their army


----------



## Roman (Sep 26, 2013)

^ That is so Trevor it's not even funny 

Wait, it is


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Does anyone else hate Trevor or is it just me? I can't stand the guy just annoys me a lot. Franklin is my favourite character out of the three.



Nah, can't say I hate Trevor at all. You have to cut Rockstar some slack with him... they tried to write a character who is psyhcotic enough to do all the crazy things that we do when we rampage in a GTA game and still give him some kind of moral center and humanity so he is sort of relatable. The results won't be 100% seamless for everyone but I think they did a really good job considering. 

That being said, Michael is by far my favorite character. The voice, the facial expressions, the quotes, the look, everything. They nailed a burned out gangster perfectly. I just wish they would have given him more missions.  

Franklin definitely has the best missions even if I like him least. 

All three are gold at the end of the day.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

It's sad really, I'm gonna miss these guys. I would really want these guys to be back for GTA VI, but it's always onto the next city/person  To me it feels like there story isn't complete.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> should be corrected to this: you actually earn money at all than you do in story mode



These fucks needed an accountant


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2013)

Trevor's rampage missions are so awesome.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't ever call Trevor a friend, or make fun of his Canadian ethnicity, or be a hipster


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2013)

"Awwwww, look, they're all wearing matching colors!"


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Trevor's rampage missions are so awesome.



hipster rampage was awesome

I've completed the campaign and have only 35 million $ for each character. Fucked it up cos did the Lester assassination missions early on instead of waiting it out till I have the money from the big one  Don't have enough to buy everything now...


----------



## OdinZeus (Sep 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's sad really, I'm gonna miss these guys. I would really want these guys to be back for GTA VI, but it's always onto the next city/person


Didn't you get the memo from Johnny K? Rockstar don't want old protagonists in new games.

*Spoiler*: __ 



They rape the poor baker because of you  To show the message.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah I agree, It's a real shame these three badasses are confined within this game.


----------



## OdinZeus (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't lose hope.Maybe they will show,act out of character and suck the new protagonist dick to hype him(because they don't have money,use meth or something else).
By the way,I am starting to really like Trevor:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzIYA7R1nWs[/YOUTUBE]
There is theory that Trevor murdered his mother years ago due to a mental breakdown he had, she was the first person he ever killed. So he thought he saw her but he imagined it all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Trevor's rampage missions are so awesome.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved how one was against Hipsters after Michael went on a lecture explaining to him why he's a hipster.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> Didn't you get the memo from Johnny K? Rockstar don't want old protagonists in new games.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Why the fuck do people tell me this bullshit  I'm fully aware of it  I can't say I wish something without someone telling me "da it ain't gonna happen"  Also...
*Spoiler*: __ 



you're still spoiling when you mention Johnny K in the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm making the NF 360 Crew.

What should the name be?

EDIT:
Not done this before but can we have a single crew that's cross platform?

EDIT 2:


> Question: Are crews cross-platform or are there different crew platforms for each console?
> 
> Answer: All Social Clews are cross-platform and you can be a part of any crew (as long as you are invited) regardless of what platforms you use for Social Club.



I should also be a commissioner.


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2013)

did nobody invite you to the current crew yet?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> did nobody invite you to the current crew yet?



I needed to accept it. I just didn't realise that we could use the same crew for for both consoles.

Also, who's Marlouchu?


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2013)

that's death-kun

I think I can promote you, hold on


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Do we need a list of GamerTags or PSN ID's in the OP or just a link to the Social Club?


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2013)

Both I guess, the IDs are for people to add others and the social club are for people to officially join the crew. Also I can't promote you to commissioner only Daft and Death can do that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuck me, what a game it was. Just completed it and I'm very sad that it is over now. 

Trevor is such a raving lunatic friend and obviously one of the best things about this game. 

Michael and Frankie's just great characters, always enjoyed their interactions and cutscenes.

*Ending Beware!*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Played all three endings and I obviously picked ending C first cos how the fuck could you choose to kill off Michael or Trevor? They're awesome!   Glad that Rockstar created the ending C and allow them to live happily with million of cash and hookers..




Bring GTA Online on!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't promote to Commissioner either. I can promote crew members to Lieutenant max.

EDIT: promoted Black to Lieutenant


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2013)

I can only promote to representative

4 more days till online


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Just the other day I bought Xbox Live. First time buying Live since I got the 360.

PM me if you want my GamerTag.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

but everyone haz PS3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

I have Xbox Daft


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I have Xbox Daft



Could you post your GamerTag again? I missed it last time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Could you post your GamerTag again? I missed it last time.



I'll PM it to you


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

I still wish this game released on PC because I just built a gaming rig. My PS3 is like "YOU BACKSTABBING friend".

EDIT: Say, I'm about to buy a new high-end PC gaming headset (only PC compatible), but I'm not sure whether I should because I might need a headset for GTA online so I might as well look for a cross-platform headset (killing two bird with one stone), but it has limited functionality for PC...


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2013)

I also have an 360, Daft. Me, your brother from another country.

I'am hurt by those words. WHY CANT YOU LOOK PAST CONSOLE, DAFT-SAN? What only matters, is the heart of the person who plays the game. 

(Then again, the idea itself doesn't sound halfbad. )

.....

Still hurtful though. 
​


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I also have an 360, Daft. Me, your brother from another country.
> 
> I'am hurt by those words. WHY CANT YOU LOOK PAST CONSOLE, DAFT-SAN? What only matters, is the heart of the person who plays the game.
> 
> ...



What's your GT?


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2013)

I dont have Live (atleast, not the kind that lets you....well, play with others. Not yet atleast. I will look into it though, around Christmas or so.)

But my account's name as of now, is Lavender. So i presume i'll keep it that way when i get Live Gold.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I dont have Live (atleast, not the kind that lets you....well, play with others. Not yet atleast. I will look into it though, around Christmas or so.)
> 
> But my account's name as of now, is Lavender. So i presume i'll keep it that way when i get Live Gold.​



I'll add it to the OP so if you do get it, it'll be up there for everyone.

I was like you too. I've only just got Live for GTAO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

Not even sure if GTA is coming out to PC


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2013)

It should be.


If only to give the modding community something to sink their teeth into.​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

Lavender said:


> It should be.
> 
> 
> If only to give the modding community something to sink their teeth into.​



that's the problem. Rockstar doesn't want people to mod things. It could easily turn into a problem of people cheating in the game or such.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

piracy yeah that's the main fear of publishers even though its a small percentage compared to how much they earn by legit sales.

anyways I want to play this game in HD textures and awesome mods on my PC.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 26, 2013)

they should at least release GTA online though steam.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

There are a few tiny things I don't like about RPG/online games. One is that they don't end (story-wise). I usually like the games I play to end at some point. And if you're away from the games for a while you get piled with shit to do that takes forever


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 26, 2013)

Like people haven't been pirating on their Ps3's and 360's.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Like people haven't been pirating on their Ps3's and 360's.



the numbers are very small compared to PC pirating.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 26, 2013)

Bethesda has a shitload of money and there's a lot of people who uses pirated versions of TES and fallout

thus Rockstar's main budget comes from consoles, its GTA IV all over again, it will take months or even a year until they release a PC version or not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

I do wish the PC fans would stop bitching at their FB's every day though 

it gets tiresome. Rockstar should just come out and say either they'll release PC or not


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 26, 2013)

so is this bastard thing any good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2013)

I literally have finished 80% of the game 


*Spoiler*: __ 




just need to find the stupid spaceship parts


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C2jUMNzRNv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Sep 27, 2013)

I stole a nice car that was parked somewhere near one of Devon's missions. I tricked it out, spending around $25K on stuff. But I had to leave it for the mission. (movie studio mission where Franklin steals the car while dressed as an actor)  Is there any way I can find that car after the mission?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

So.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got up to the point where I have to make The Choice.... and its probably the easiest moral choice in the history of gaming. 

Death Wish all the way. 

Come at me, Los Santos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Will I be the only one that made the tougher choice?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 27, 2013)

If i had a nickel for everytime a helicopter forced me to used a checkpoint...


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wUOa450qGlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 27, 2013)

luckily i didn't encounter any glitches bar the common one that makes your car and upgrades disappear

i got 83% completion in my first playthrough and i wasn't aiming for a high completion percentage, i was just driving around and a bunch of random events and side missions came my way


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, just finished the game. 

Wow... 2013 was quite a year for games. To say the least. 

I thought for certain Bioshock Infinite and The Last of Us would not be touched. But they have been touched. GTA V is touching them all over.

EDIT: Damn, the ending credits just won't stop rolling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Sep 27, 2013)

Crew emblem editor is fixed. I fooled around, but I suggest Marcelle to make one for our crew as he's pretty damn experienced with vectors and logo design. 

PS: Marcelle, If you don't have the adequate mod power to do it, ask Death-kun to promote you to commissioner (Wraith needs to be promoted as well).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

I know there's more than 6 people in here playing GTA5, start making social club accounts you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

Who is xxspinesxx? He's the only one in the crew I don't recognize.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I literally have finished 80% of the game
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well you'll never be able to get  100 % if you didn't choose choice C lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Who is xxspinesxx? He's the only one in the crew I don't recognize.


Hand Banana
He's a friend from from the Cafe.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

By the way, for you Xbox players, you can still join the crew. PS3 and 360 just can't play with each other is all.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

welcome george 



Daftvirgin said:


> Crew emblem editor is fixed. I fooled around, but I suggest Marcelle to make one for our crew as he's pretty damn experienced with vectors and logo design.
> 
> PS: Marcelle, If you don't have the adequate mod power to do it, ask Death-kun to promote you to commissioner (Wraith needs to be promoted as well).



ok what do you guys want?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)

Naruto in heist gear...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 27, 2013)

I collected the cars that the Kifflom wanted and waited a couple days and the next mission hasn't shown up.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I know there's more than 6 people in here playing GTA5, start making social club accounts you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I'm on the PS3 but I don't really use the online stuff


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm on the PS3 but I don't really use the online stuff



Join anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)

We need muscle in our crew to absorb all the incoming gun fire.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh so you demoted me to Lieutenant?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol dat dead Kanye.




Minato Namikaze. said:


> Well you'll never be able to get  100 % if you didn't choose choice C lol




awww fuck!!!! 


NOOOOOOO I HAVE TO START ALL OVER!! 



Death-kun said:


> By the way, for you Xbox players, you can still join the crew. PS3 and 360 just can't play with each other is all.





the biggest crew of all time?


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

I found playboys mansion 



there's another one with a topless girl but I can't post that lol don't ask why I'm dressed this way either

kiflom


----------



## Jing (Sep 27, 2013)

Just beat the game like half an our ago. Gonna play through it again this weekend and do the heists differently.

You guys are making a crew for GTAO?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I found playboys mansion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are you dressed that way?


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

yep this is the crew



make a profile and request an invite

@punkcm

it's a side mission, you gotta do weird random requests for this cult thing michael joins, I have to wear those clothes for 10 days


----------



## Alicia (Sep 27, 2013)

Taking snaptics while flying a chopper and while airborne


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Oh so you demoted me to Lieutenant?



Yeah. I can't make everyone commissioners.  

I thought Marcelle would be good because he can do the graphics and stuff, and Wraith owns this thread, so yeah.

You'll be re-promoted once we get more members.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> yep this is the crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was meaning to do that mission 

but now that  , I picked the wrong pick, it can never be 


or I have to start the game all over


----------



## Alicia (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah. I can't make everyone commissioners.
> 
> I thought Marcelle would be good because he can do the graphics and stuff, and Wraith owns this thread, so yeah.
> 
> You'll be re-promoted once we get more members.



You should have replied with that gif in your sig instead  that would have pisses me off.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

dealwithit.gif


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)

Jing said:


> Just beat the game like half an our ago. Gonna play through it again this weekend and do the heists differently.
> 
> You guys are making a crew for GTAO?



Post your PSN or GT and I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

I love this song whenever it plays in the game 

[YOUTUBE]Z7X0NtEeBHM[/YOUTUBE]



Marcelle.B said:


> yep this is the crew
> 
> 
> 
> make a profile and request an invite



*no avatars of hot guys

Okay what do I do now?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Post the link to your profile here, I'll invite you in.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

I already asked for an invite, I was speaking in general, like what is this all for.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

It's to gang up together to complete missions, go on heists, do side missions, etc. online. Doing stuff also helps in increasing the crew's Reputation and whatnot.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah so it is like a pre-online thing, for the the online thing.


----------



## Jing (Sep 27, 2013)

What platform is the crew for?


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

it's for both xbox and ps3


----------



## Jing (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh ok. Guess I'll hop in.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Marcelle is in charge of rounding up PS3 people, Wraith is in charge of rounding up 360 people.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I mean there is a poll at the top, and you can see who voted...so...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

By the way, Bioness and Jing, I accepted your invites but you haven't popped up in the member list yet.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

yea I'm not seeing them either, maybe the system is just screwy and it'll be working better later


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

I had to accept the invite, I should show up now.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2013)

yep I see you now

adding you guys


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

I just requested an invite. This is for online, yeah?


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2013)

Someone should do an youtube channel and then upload videos of you guys playing over Live. With headsets and all.


.....

If only because i want confirmation if Daft actually sounds like an Asian Barry White. 

Even if not, that is still my headcanon.  
​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

But I have PS3, not xbox live 

I sound like that moment when Trevor imitates mr. Cheng's Chinese accent


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I just requested an invite. This is for online, yeah?



invited. Just accept the invite and you're in.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But I have PS3, not xbox live
> 
> I sound like that moment when Trevor imitates mr. Cheng's Chinese accent



You can still use an headset though. 

And you can sound however you like/do, my headcanon is my headcanon. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA0dFM8iEpk[/YOUTUBE]

 Lime green jacket and everything, this is how i picture you in my head.



....

Only changes are that you are Asian and slim though.

Anyhow, i'am curious to the DLC's. (which will come, because it IS Rockstar.)

Without going too heavy into story and spoilers, are there any characters you could see like....okay, that dude could/should have his own storyline?  (If they stick with the GTA IV DLC formula.)​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

nah man, I sound like Mr. Cheng 

[YOUTUBE]YqZqxcWd2-I[/YOUTUBE]

Well... more like his humble translator


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait, is this crew PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Wait, is this crew PS3 or Xbox?



It's cross-platform, but you won't be able to play with xbox people if you're on PS3 and vice-versa. Players on both platforms just contribute to the crew's rep and stats.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2013)

I looked up Steven Ogg and....damn.


The guy is an awesome actor.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shT1gxuG90I[/YOUTUBE]

I love that Rockstar uses more obscure actors nowadays for their voice work. Many of times, some true hidden gems in the acting/voice acting industry are in there somewhere. Michael Mando is one for example. The kind of actors that whilst not being household names, knock it out of the park every single scene they are in. Rockstar knows where to find these kind of people. They never disappoint.

I do hope GTA 5 will give Ogg more roles though.  Because MAN, he deserves it.
​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2013)

76 people have voted on this thread but we only have 9 crew members.

Join people.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

SR IV and a Lego game on that list?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Wait, is this crew PS3 or Xbox?



Like others said, it's cross-platform, just that PS3 and 360 people can't play with each other. PS3 players play together, and 360 players play together. It all goes towards boosting the crew's rank and stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm nearing the end of the Kifflom! sidequest. If I botch the final mission and miss out on all that money I'm gonna be pissed.  I watched a walkthrough for it, though, and it seems ridiculously easy get the Gold medal.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2013)

How do you get the Kifflom missions?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm nearing the end of the Kifflom! sidequest. If I botch the final mission and miss out on all that money I'm gonna be pissed.  I watched a walkthrough for it, though, and it seems ridiculously easy get the Gold medal.




My journey with that quest was ridiculous to say the least. Triggered my dualshock to make Michael run for 5 miles and a cheetah killed me when I had 4 miles done. Then the count reseted and had to redo it from scratch. In the final mission (having read the walkthrough for it) I went down the stairs thinking it's not the time to kill them yet. And then bam, mission over. I was so frustrated I loaded my previous save, which was right BEFORE the 5 miles run, redid the whole crap and killed everyone in the last mission while being on Rage mode irl like Trevor is in game.

This sidequest is the most ridiculous thing I have ever experienced in any game xDDDDDDD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kifflom


 

btw. I hope you guys know there are two types of stock markets, the white one which is run ingame and the BASWAQ or whatever it's called which is run by the GTAV community and there's a massive setup going on right now for one of the stocks. Everyone on the forums is spreading the message that we all buy Pisswasser and sell it sometime during Monday. I've invested all my money on it (~100 mil) right now and already have a 20% ROI.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> SR IV and a Lego game on that list?



Relax, mang. 

Even though the vid is weirdly titled, she isn't actually saying that these games are even close to GTA V in most areas. 

She's mainly listing those games as alternatives to GTA V when you're done with Los Santos/things that GTA V doesn't have that those games do (SR IV being zanier.)

I'm getting Lego City Undercover once I get my Wii U. It looks like a good time.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> How do you get the Kifflom missions?



You have to go to the epsilonprogram.com page from your cellphone and do the evaluation with Michael. Things will continue from there. 



Pain In The Ass said:


> My journey with that quest was ridiculous to say the least. Triggered my dualshock to make Michael run for 5 miles and a cheetah killed me when I had 4 miles done. Then the count reseted and had to redo it from scratch. In the final mission (having read the walkthrough for it) I went down the stairs thinking it's not the time to kill them yet. And then bam, mission over. I was so frustrated I loaded my previous save, which was right BEFORE the 5 miles run, redid the whole crap and killed everyone in the last mission while being on Rage mode irl like Trevor is in game.
> 
> This sidequest is the most ridiculous thing I have ever experienced in any game xDDDDDDD
> 
> ...



That sounds incredibly annoying. 

I'm about to do the 5 miles thing, dreading it.


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

I've only done 6 days wearing that robe, ugh


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I've only done 6 days wearing that robe, ugh



Sleep in your bed repeatedly, 6 hours pass every time you do so.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2013)

Just 100 % the game today now to wait till tuesday

Kifflom Kifflom Kifflom !!!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

aww fuck, I gotta revise my textbook first


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 28, 2013)

I just want to sit down along with my sniper and wait for some noobs to come to the bank for their planned heist and have their heads blown off. 

This tuesday couldn't come quicker for GTA Online...


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought outsiders couldn't interfere with a crew's heist??


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I thought outsiders couldn't interfere with a crew's heist??



They can't but they are free game as soon as its completed in less they go right into passive mode.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

I asked for help for the Kifflom missions and nobody responded to me


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

what did you ask?


----------



## Magician (Sep 28, 2013)

Trevor = most badass character of the year.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I asked for help for the Kifflom missions and nobody responded to me



Go on your Phone go to internet type in epsilon go to there site sign up and go from there


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Trevor = most badass character of the year.



Trevor > Batman


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Go on your Phone go to internet type in epsilon go to there site sign up and go from there



I know that, I need help for after you give the five cars to Kifflom. The next mission hasn't shown up in days, and not just in-game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TcMlgSWYENo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I know that, I need help for after you give the five cars to Kifflom. The next mission hasn't shown up in days, and not just in-game.



Just keep sleeping at home until you get it. The Kifflom missions are annoying in that sometimes you have to wait for days in-game in order for the next mission to appear. Fastest way to make days go by (that doesn't involve blowing yourself up) is sleeping at home.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xtjLnyMyo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, Daft is gonna love that.  ​


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I know that, I need help for after you give the five cars to Kifflom. The next mission hasn't shown up in days, and not just in-game.



like death kun said just sleep a couple of in game days you should get a phone call


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's been about 1 week in the game since the last mission


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

The Kifflom missons are also known for being glitchy, so just keep at it. :33 

Also, keep making those social club accounts, guys. Let's build up the roster before GTA Online arrives.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally finished the Kifflom sidequest, got all that sweet money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2013)

Also having problems signing into my Social Rockstar club account


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

^ Those are all so true
Thought this might make some chuckles. I was looking around the GTA Wiki and there's an admin who's only 14. He's a lousy editor too  what has this world come to.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

Trying to steal a fighter jet from that military base, god it's so fucking hard  I tried 8 times already but to no avail. I wish I could plan a heist to get a tank or fighter jet


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

my brother steals that thing all the time, what he does is armour up franklins car then drive straight into the base and drives straight for the hangar then when he gets in the jet he uses it's guns to shoot the crap in front of him and fly away


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2013)

This not being able to save more than three fucking cars is annoying as fuck.

Saints Row has it best. If you mod a car or park it in the garage it gets saved. Even if you destroy the car.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> my brother steals that thing all the time, what he does is armour up franklins car then drive straight into the base and drives straight for the hangar then when he gets in the jet he uses it's guns to shoot the crap in front of him and fly away



And how does he deal with homing rockets and intercepting jets? I managed to escape the base once, but I got taken down by these damn rockets


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

he keeps flying up so the rockets don't get to him


----------



## Alicia (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah but airplanes don't take off vertically. I get shot when taking off and by the time I gain some altitude, the engine catches fire and I crash.


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

you just have bad luck then lol


----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> This not being able to save more than three fucking cars is annoying as fuck.
> 
> Saints Row has it best. If you mod a car or park it in the garage it gets saved. Even if you destroy the car.



I don't even know how the car save system works here. Like sometimes I have all my cars and other times they are all missing. Then there are times when my main car just appears randomly next to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Michael, Trevor and Franklin have one vehicle that always respawns no matter how many times it gets trashed or abandoned. And then you can find/buy other cars that you can save in garages you own.

But if you die while your car is out of its garage, it's gone forever.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Michael, Trevor and Franklin have one vehicle that always respawns no matter how many times it gets trashed or abandoned. And then you can find/buy other cars that you can save in garages you own.
> 
> But if you die while your car is out of its garage, it's gone forever.



weren't they supposed to appear in the impound?


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2013)

The cars you steal go in the impound, if you store a car you steal in the garage then it also stays there but if it gets destroyed outside then it's gone forever. The cars you buy online are also there forever damaged or not.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

For the hobbies and pasttimes, do you have to "win" them or can you just play them?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2013)

Playing as Trevor some random dude talked shit to me so i just turned around and slapped him the fuck out


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

gil have you made an account on the social club yet?



Death-kun said:


> For the hobbies and pasttimes, do you have to "win" them or can you just play them?



just playing them is fine


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2013)

No not yet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't redeemed my CE code yet but will you still have the bonuses in a new file?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2013)

Just had my first game of tennis.

Surprisingly fun.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, Rockstar knows their tennis. They can take the dullest damn sport and make it very entertaining.


I played their _Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis_, and i remember it being the fucking hypest sport game i ever played. I fucking loved it. 


And i *DONT* even play sport games. Normally i hate their guts.​


----------



## Firaea (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally finished the story. C all the way.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 29, 2013)

How many of the game's secrets have you all managed to uncover? I've been looking at some of them online, but I haven't actually seen any of these myself.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

hey if anyone hasn't done it yet I suggest you invest in pisswasser before online starts, my brother did it yesterday and he's already getting over 6million dollars in return.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm slightly worried about all these.....''stocks''.


First of all, i have no idea how they work in real-life.

Secondly, i suck at math. So handling economics like that, be they virtual or real....i have no clue what the fuck i'm doing. Sure, they are likely simplified, but i still wont know what the fuck i'm doing.


Thirdly, unless there is gonna be some sort of super helpful guide about when/what to spend and when/what NOT to spend...then i wont spend an single penny on stocks of any kind when i get the game.

I dont want to end up losing a ton of shit.​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2013)

What I generally read:

Do the first assassination mission with Franklin, then wait until you amassed millions (end of story missions, I suppose), then invest in the right companies as the guides suggest before each following assassination mission and sell at the right time after the missions. You will rake in several times your original amount. Your money worries will be gone for the post-story gameplay. If you do them earlier you will of course get less money in the end but will have more for the story missions. Depends on your preferences.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 29, 2013)

But as i dont have the guide, could you just....pick out like...3 businesses that putting your money into is guaranteed to give an big profit, no matter of the circumstance or time period?

Or...let me rephrase that somewhat. What i meant to say was...Okay, i get that some stocks should just be purchased at certain times for maximum profit, but are there any that are generally safe to spend money on early in the game? 
​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2013)

... I don't think the stock market is for you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

I think Rockstar needs to release some kind of patch to shorten some of the Epsilon missions and the time to wait for them. I saved over, and over, and over, and still nothing. I think I'll have to contact them because this is ridiculous. Not about asking them to do all this I mean.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> ... I don't think the stock market is for you.



Did you just subtly insinuate that i'am an idiot at economic related stuff?


Because it's not an insult if it's true, y'know. ​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Did you just subtly insinuate that i'am an idiot at economic related stuff?
> 
> 
> Because it's not an insult if it's true, y'know. ​



Nah it's just... the stock market doesn't work that way, neither irl nor in the game.

You have to find out information about companies to invest. There are rival companies (e.g. if you destroy planes of one airline, the rival company's stock will rise), there's a typical "curve" for stocks meaning that they rise and sink regularly and you can make (smaller) profit from any stock as long as you check for the rise, but it's less effective and more tedious than simply using the assassination missions.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

Throughout the game listen to the radio and you'll get tips on what stocks are going up, it's your decision on how much money you put into it. Another way is saving the Franklin assassination missions until the end. There's also trying to manipulate the system by investing in a stock and then fucking with the rival company, so if you invest in burger shot you go on the highway and find their rivals trucks and blow them up, then the stocks you invested in go up but just by 2%. Right now what people are doing is investing into one certain stock for online (pisswasser) so their profits go up and when online hits they sell it and get big money back, the next stock on the list for manipulating is apparently ammunation.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay...So...Basically....


If i got it right this time....Okay, i might be missing parts, but this is what i got...

...So...I buy shares in this company that i want to invest in because the prospects for future profit seems good, then i fuck shit up for the rival company(s), and the cash will flow in, more or less?  

And if i want an steady profit, i'll just have to keep fucking shit up for the rivals?


Because....that actually sounds quite easy. A bit tedious in the longrun, but easy.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4hyyjG841gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2013)

I've read the offline stock market doesn't actually change much and even blowing up planes and vehicles of rival companies isn't worth the time.



^ This video supports that it is all bullshit.

Unfortunately I did the assassination missions before reading up on the stock market, and when I tried to do it for the Fruit stocks I saw you had to be online and just said fuck it to the whole thing. I'm now using the online (BAWSAQ) and it is giving me a constant return. Which is nice.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

yea fruit stocks are down by a lot

pisswasser is up 



I invested 6 million and it's up 4+ mil


----------



## Alicia (Sep 29, 2013)

Its Pi*β*wasser


----------



## Alicia (Sep 29, 2013)

HELL YEAH BABY FINALLY


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 29, 2013)

Having a 150 million profit on Pisswasser now, think it's time to sell. Normally wouldn't bother with making extra bucks but did the Lester assassination missions early on and missed out on a big chunk of money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok guys I finally finished my Rockstar Social club and have asked for an invite


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Added you.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

ok one more day till online guess I'll make the new logo now, what did we agree on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Added you.



sweet


----------



## U mad bro (Sep 29, 2013)

This game was good times. Stock market is bullshit unless you learn beforehand during the game how it works imo.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on the stock market?

I tried that investing then blowing up airplanes shit, but it doesn't work 

I know the Assassination missions, blah blah blah

I already beat the game last weekend, and I wanna make money for Michael after blowing it all on property that, it turns out, doesn't pay for shit 

Side note: I'm taking the SAT this saturday.... how can I study AND play GTA V Online?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2013)

I am so fucking pissed off.

I started the third triathlon and this bitch is a long one, just the swimming part lasted over 5 mins. Got onto the bike and a spectator came in my fucking way and I was disqualified for committing a crime. Now I have to start all over again.

My thumbs can't take another run at this today. 

Fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

100%ing GTA5 feels like it's taking forever.


----------



## 115 (Sep 29, 2013)

100%'d myself a few days ago. I also got 50/50 stunt jumps, 50/50 under the bridge and 15/15 knife flights, all of which have their bullshit moments. Stunt jumps are irritating because if you aren't at the right angle and at the right speed, you'll fail, and it won't give you a reason. There's a bridge near the airport in LS which is stupidly hard to get under (it's the train bridge with the sea below it, near the docks), and knife flight 10 (i.e. the really low fucker) is stupid as all hell. 

Getting to 100% wasn't that bad to be honest, didn't really enjoy scavenging in the Submarine though, it took way too long. 

Does any one have a decent way to earn money after the end? I did all the assassination missions pretty early on so there's no way for me to make a huge profit and I really want to purchase all the cinema properties to boost my money intake. So far though, the stock market has been really slow and there aren't many activities to do as Michael that will get you any sort of decent income. 

Regardless I'm thoroughly enjoying the game, I would've preferred to have a fishing mini-game rather than yoga, which seems to be completely pointless and not fun at all, though. 

Also GTA Online in a few days, cannot wait!


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish different yoga spots had different moves... but it's the same set of them and he doesn't appear to get any better at them


----------



## Vermin (Sep 29, 2013)

lol i went to michaels shrink


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 29, 2013)

well I'm off. gotta try and refinish the game again


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting over as well, just because I fucked up with the money opportunities.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

zyken said:


> lol i went to michaels shrink



The last time?


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I am so fucking pissed off.
> 
> I started the third triathlon and this bitch is a long one, just the swimming part lasted over 5 mins. Got onto the bike and a spectator came in my fucking way and I was disqualified for committing a crime. Now I have to start all over again.
> 
> ...



I accidentally quit o the running part, I rage quit till the next day lol


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2013)

Out of curiosity anyone hear have a mission that they failed way too much?

Mine wasn't even a main story mission and I must have replayed it 15 times. It was when you had to steal the celebrity golf club for that English couple .The problem is that there are bodyguards, no cover, no vehicles besides those shitty golf carts, and the police begin swarming the golf course as soon as you grab the club. So I basically had to do the whole thing on foot before finally reaching the hedges to escape and steal a car.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2013)

I had to re do that one 3 times, what I did was hide behind a tree and some bushes a little distance away from the celebrity then I picked him off first and killed the rest after. I ran up and took the golf club and got away in the golf cart which is surprisingly really fucking fast lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Out of curiosity anyone hear have a mission that they failed way too much?
> 
> Mine wasn't even a main story mission and I must have replayed it 15 times. It was when you had to steal the celebrity golf club for that English couple .The problem is that there are bodyguards, no cover, no vehicles besides those shitty golf carts, and the police begin swarming the golf course as soon as you grab the club. So I basically had to do the whole thing on foot before finally reaching the hedges to escape and steal a car.



Take him from a distance with a sniper rifle. Grab golf club and steal golf cart. For whatever reason it took the police forever to even get on the golf course.

I finished all the triathlons in first on my first try.  The third one was pretty crazy. I even wiped out on my bike but I still managed to ace the running.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ReverseZero12 (Sep 30, 2013)

You people are already 100% completed. I just finished the game a few hours ago lol. Too busy with school and I got the game at launch date.


----------



## Myri (Sep 30, 2013)

I just finished the story 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Made three saves, and did all three options. I liked C the most, because no one gets betrayed, and  that asshole Steve Haines gets killed. Out of killing Trevor or Michael, I preferred killing Trevor as I got to set someone on fire and set off an explosion next to them.


----------



## 115 (Sep 30, 2013)

*How?*

I barely made that jump, let alone flying passed it and landing on the fucking top of a building.

Anyone encountered the ghost yet btw?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to re do that one 3 times, what I did was hide behind a tree and some bushes a little distance away from the celebrity then I picked him off first and killed the rest after. I ran up and took the golf club and got away in the golf cart which is surprisingly really fucking fast lol





Lord Yu said:


> Take him from a distance with a sniper rifle. Grab golf club and steal golf cart. For whatever reason it took the police forever to even get on the golf course.



What  You should fail if you kill him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2013)

My Rockstar Social club account is finished.

I tried to join but my request failed.

My console is PS3.

My name is blackrobgts

EDIT: Never mind.
Request pending.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> What  You should fail if you kill him.



The celeb and his bodyguards are marked as red dots on your mini-map. That should indicate that you can kill them.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't even realize what I had gotten myself into when I went to the golf course lol, they were shooting at me before I knew it. Killed all his bodyguards, shot out the tires on the golf cart and he gave up and just let me take the golf club. Didn't have to kill him, just intimidate him.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah but I sniped him in the bushes while he was still playing golf and then mowed down the body guards with my assault rifle as I ran towards the golf club


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Man when I had to steal that drill and tried to escape from the police with that fat ass truck I drove all the way up to a hill only to say fuck it

I instead got the heat, rid myself of it on foot, then got into the truck again 
Much easier...


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

What, you mean that drill for the final heist?

I didn't even have a wanted level when I stole that thing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

As soon as I entered that area I got 2 stars, guaranteed. And the guards saw me even when I was crouching behind an obstacle behind them, fucking bullshit. 
It's possible to lose them even in that slow ass truck but it would take forever


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't remember a drill for the final heist..is that for the noisy way?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep            .


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't go for the drill either. It was Michael's heist in my mind and Michael doesn't do things noisily.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> As soon as I entered that area I got 2 stars, guaranteed. And the guards saw me even when I was crouching behind an obstacle behind them, fucking bullshit.
> It's possible to lose them even in that slow ass truck but it would take forever



But I remember I had to redo from a checkpoint and on the second try, I didn't have any wanted level.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

The hardest mission for me was the bit when I had to fly the plane with ron over the sea and drop off the cargo, mainly because I couldn't fly for shit lol anything that had to do with flying I failed.



Furious George said:


> Didn't go for the drill either. It was Michael's heist in my mind and Michael doesn't do things noisily.



yeee


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

I chose the loud & dumb way because the prep work was cheaper. All I had to pay for was the mods on the single getaway car


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

ugh that get away scene, I feel like playing it again just for that 

did you guys colour the cars the same colour or different?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Like I said, there way only one getaway car 

And for the smart way, painting them the same color is kinda dumb because you're all in uniform 

cops: "follow these five speeding cars in white!"


----------



## Vermin (Sep 30, 2013)

i chose the quiet way

seemed more effective tbh


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> The hardest mission for me was the bit when I had to fly the plane with ron over the sea and drop off the cargo, mainly because I couldn't fly for shit lol anything that had to do with flying I failed.



This was my hardest mission by far too! And having to hear that same dialogue again and again made the whole thing that much worse. By the end of that bitch I was able to land a plane like nothing though.  

Riding down the mountain with Dom was also a pain in the ass for me.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah but the loud & dumb way was easier than I though tbh.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This was my hardest mission by far too! And having to hear that same dialogue again and again made the whole thing that much worse. By the end of that bitch I was able to land a plane like nothing though.



What mission is that? Minor Turbulence? I don't remember.



> Riding down the mountain with Dom was also a pain in the ass for me.



I ended up down the ravine several times and I smacked my face on the Drop Zone


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What mission is that? Minor Turbulence? I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up down the ravine several times and I smacked my face on the Drop Zone



I forget the name but if me and Marcelle are talking about the same mission, its one of the first plane missions and Trever and Ron are in two separate planes.

And don't get me started on how many times I fell down that mountain. "Death drop up ahead, bro!" Fuck your mother, Dom.  

The cool thing was that I ended up beating Dom by veering slightly off the path accidentally at the final turns. It felt good.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

I somehow managed to do that bike ride in my first try. No idea how I did it but I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Like I said, there way only one getaway car
> 
> And for the smart way, painting them the same color is kinda dumb because you're all in uniform
> 
> cops: "follow these five speeding cars in white!"



pssh that shit was awesome when it was the same colour, it felt like a movie



Furious George said:


> This was my hardest mission by far too! And having to hear that same dialogue again and again made the whole thing that much worse. By the end of that bitch I was able to land a plane like nothing though.
> 
> Riding down the mountain with Dom was also a pain in the ass for me.



I hate Dom, I still have to do a side mission for him and that involves getting in a helicopter and meeting him on top a building.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh the one where Ron keeps warning you not to fly too low to avoid detection by fort Zancudo and that Ron gives a first clue of Trevor being a former air force pilot?

Minor Turbulence was the other mission when Trevor hijacks a cargo plane and gets shot by fighter jets


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

yes

the one where you have to ride down the mountain was really cool, the guy slows down at the end so you take him over. My fav person by far for side missions has to be this broad tho

[youtube]VO0mI8Dy0UU[/youtube]

Mary: "What are you doing Mary Ann, focus...FOCUS!!"


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

She does have a nice ass


----------



## Vermin (Sep 30, 2013)

they should have opened flight school before that mission 

it took me thirty times to properly land the plane


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

zyken said:


> they should have opened flight school before that mission
> 
> it took me thirty times to properly land the plane



Landing planes isn't hard.

dropping off cargo with a chopper. That's hard.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, the planes in San Andreas were quite hard to land depending on your angle and speed. But mostly, their problems (especially the smaller ones) was that their wings were sensitive. REALLY sensitive.

For all GTA games (that i've played), If you dive down nose first and if you go to fast in an bad angle, you'll explode. Try to keep it steady whilst keeping the nose somewhat up or just right in the middle of the screen. NEVER try to land by pointing your plane down.

For an non-GTA example, when i play Just Cause 2, the only way i can safely land an fighter jet (or any plane, really) is if i push down on the brake button whilst in the air for an long time (which doesnt make the plane stop, but it does slow it down), preferably whilst in the air (instead of doing it in the last 15 seconds of descent), as it will make for an smoother descent (and you'll have alot more time to figure out an good angle to land in). And those flight controls are fairly realistic, in comparison to like....Saints Row, which make flying ridiculously easy.

So if GTA V is anything like Just Cause 2 in it's flying controls, try doing that.​


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought everyone knew they should land planes like that 

I always land my planes like that


----------



## Lavender (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, just giving some friendly advice.


With me descending from Vikings afterall. 


If my ancestors could ride on dragons in the skies, i'am fairly certain i know how to handle an plane. 

​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Landing planes isn't hard.
> 
> dropping off cargo with a chopper. That's hard.



Tedious, more like it. That thing bounces around all the time and it takes forever to position yourself above it. There's little risk of failing though


Also, one word for people who think planes are hard: Dodo.



Furious George said:


> Riding down the mountain with Dom was also a pain in the ass for me.



For some inexplicable reason, he slowed down 50 meters from the finish line although I was behind him for the entire race. Felt like an undeserved win 

Next up for me is the one that starts on top of a skyscraper, but getting to a flying vehicle with Franklin takes too damn long (are there any easily available in the city?)


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm having the same problem, I'm thinking you switch to trevor and take his "company helicopter" and fly it over to franklins location lol


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 30, 2013)

So what time does online come out tomorrow?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think they announced a particular time, and I wouldn't bet on being able to play properly immediately on day 1

This is the first time Rockstar is running a large scale multiplayer system and it's sold over 15 million copies at least
I doubt their server architecture will be able to handle all this bug-free and reliably from the get-go


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2013)

Dragash1 said:


> So what time does online come out tomorrow?



I was gonna ask the same thing.  

BW, can you add Grand Theft Auto Online to the thread title for tomorrow


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 30, 2013)

I just got in the blimp as Franklin and skydove onto the building.

The online is gonna be fucked the first day, I'm probably going to end up playing more of the BF4 beta


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing.
> 
> BW, can you add Grand Theft Auto Online to the thread title for tomorrow



I'll ask a mod.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought some ink from a shop and the guy serving me said he's already 20% through the game after 2 days. Is this normal?


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

More like abnormal, most people are way over that percentage in that small time frame.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Apparently you can get into the military base without stars by doing a taxi mission or something 

Only when I got in there, there was no fighter jet... wtf


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Stealing the fighter jet is impossible at first. 

I've tried so many times, I've become proficient at it by now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you store it in a hangar somehow? Military gear in general


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> More like abnormal, most people are way over that percentage in that small time frame.



I'm talking about people with jobs tho. 

I couldn't tell if he was good at GTA games in general or not.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

yep yep my brother has the jet in his hangar


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet, time to land that shit in the hangar then


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

cool. cool cool cool



Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm talking about people with jobs tho.
> 
> I couldn't tell if he was good at GTA games in general or not.



people with jobs get ahead that far as well, it's not hard to get 100% in this game


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah just taxi he plane into the hangar and it will show up there next time you go to your hangar. 

But beware that it doesn't show up in your "stored vehicles"-list. Once you change your stored vehicle, you cannot change it back as it isn't listen. I haven't found a solution for this, but I'm currently not switching the jet in my hangar.

@Marcelle: wait what? Franklin has a hangar as well?


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah just taxi he plane into the hangar and it will show up there next time you go to your hangar.
> 
> But beware that it doesn't show up in your "stored vehicles"-list. Once you change your stored vehicle, you cannot change it back as it isn't listen. I haven't found a solution for this, but I'm currently not switching the jet in my hangar.
> 
> @Marcelle: wait what? Franklin has a hangar as well?



yes down at the airport



it's $1,378,600


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

All three characters can buy a hangar, a helipad, a dock and a garage.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems like you get the garage automatically though, unless there are additional ones


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

There are additional ones. Michael can buy one on Pillbox Hill, Franklin can buy one on Grove Street, and I forget where Trevor can buy his.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 30, 2013)

Trevor gets one on Pillbox Hill too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Jesus, after my 12 hour GTA marathon last night I read your post in Franklin's voice


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Huh... for the remaining Dom missions, is there a way to get to the top of the Maze Bank building without getting a flying vehicle? I've looked around for an elevator or something and can't find shit.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

I just bought the helipad and ordered a chopper, more useful in the long run anyway


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

I... I bought a tank for 3 mil  luckily it respawns.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I... I bought a tank for 3 mil  luckily it respawns.



It does respawn? Might as well buy one myself.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

Its fun and handles better than that puny little tank in TBoGT but it catches fire/explodes too damn fast


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Huh... for the remaining Dom missions, is there a way to get to the top of the Maze Bank building without getting a flying vehicle? I've looked around for an elevator or something and can't find shit.



No 

Just go to a one of the heli jump activities kill the guy and take it up to the maze building


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Midnight gonna get on GTA Online, and try to steal the Obey 9F that is constantly around Rockport Hills.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

For those who have 100%ed, what did you try to tackle first? I'm just starting to do the hobbies/pasttimes. Also, what activities fall under the Miscellaneous section?


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea of what time exactly GTA Online opens tomorrow?


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

fuck dom why is he all the way on top the fucking building and why doesnt the building have an elevator or stairs!! I died lke 4 times trying to get on top that bitch!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuck dom why is he all the way on top the fucking building and why doesnt the building have an elevator or stairs!! I died lke 4 times trying to get on top that bitch!!



What I did was as Trevor take his helicopter to Franklins house switch to Franklin and take the helicopter to the top.

When I first switched back to Franklin and got into the helicopter, Trevor jacked me. I had to run a bit further away before switching to Franklin again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

How do I share my pics taken in GTA V?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> How do I share my pics taken in GTA V?



Go to your Social Club account and click on 'Snapmatic' in the lower left corner of the page. Then select 'my photos' from the drop down menu at the top.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> What I did was as Trevor take his helicopter to Franklins house switch to Franklin and take the helicopter to the top.
> 
> When I first switched back to Franklin and got into the helicopter, Trevor jacked me. I had to run a bit further away before switching to Franklin again.



No I know how to get up there I just don't like that it's up there since I can't fly, I died a lot trying lol got my brother to finish it for me.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> For those who have 100%ed, what did you try to tackle first? I'm just starting to do the hobbies/pasttimes. Also, what activities fall under the Miscellaneous section?


dude 100% this game takes so much time

i basically did the assassination missions early on as well as the races

previously i tried doing the stunt jumps first, they are a real bitch though. it's like you have to be at the right time and place


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Gonna be my online car.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2013)

great stuff man


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Gonna be my online car.



nah you need yourself one of these


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

I love my R8 too much mang.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

72% so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, the rest of you need to make social club accounts. You know who you are.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

bout to do some offroad races


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 30, 2013)

Any news on the sort of time it'll be launching? 

Can you join two crews on the social club? I'm guessing not


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

It's been two weeks. If you get spoiled it's your own fault.



Sasuke said:


> Any news on the sort of time it'll be launching?
> 
> Can you join two crews on the social club? I'm guessing not



You can.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

You can join as many crews as you want, I think.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2013)

Just did options A and B.

They're too easy. I felt bad for taking out Trevor but I felt like shit when I took out Michael.

Definitely glad I chose C.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Stock market holy shit

Increased my value from 26 mil to slightly below 400 mil for every character and that's with two assassination missions left

Golf club will be mine soon


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You can join as many crews as you want, I think.



neato

I'll join up {melotrance}


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's been two weeks. If you get spoiled it's your own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> You can.




I've been spoiled with GTA 5 pek






Black Wraith said:


> Just did options A and B.
> 
> They're too easy. I felt bad for taking out Trevor but I felt like shit when I took out Michael.
> 
> Definitely glad I chose C.






I didn't feel bad 

Ok I did


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

What stocks are you investing in to get back such a big return?



Sasuke said:


> neato
> 
> I'll join up {melotrance}



Invited you.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just did options A and B.
> 
> They're too easy. I felt bad for taking out Trevor but I felt like shit when I took out Michael.
> 
> Definitely glad I chose C.


I haven't done A or B yet, I can't imagine taking out Michael though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Taking out Michael is really sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2013)

For GTA 6 they should make all buildings accessible and destructible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2013)

Finished the story. Took me a while. But it was worth it.

So when's that Online?


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

in a couple hours I'm guessing


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 30, 2013)

Great. Decides to come in thread...sees big & blunt "Taking out Michael is really sad."

I'm not even half way into the game yet. Just fucking beautiful.

All I came for was to ask if Online will be available tomorrow?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Do sports fall under the hobbies and past times category? I keep doing them, but they're not counting towards the goal at all. I've done darts, tennis and golf. I've done the vehicle races, though, and those have counted. I'm at 8/42 right now.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 30, 2013)

PSN & XBOX Live will crash tomorrow.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Great. Decides to come in thread...sees big & blunt "Taking out Michael is really sad."
> 
> I'm not even half way into the game yet. Just fucking beautiful.
> 
> All I came for was to ask if Online will be available tomorrow?





Black Wraith said:


> It's been two weeks. If you get spoiled it's your own fault.




Anyways it wasn't really much of a spoiler,, keep playing you'll see


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Uploaded the new crew emblem, good work Marcelle.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2013)

John Marston parent?! Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> PSN & XBOX Live will crash tomorrow.



That's for damn sure.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Did anyone else see this?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

The new crew emblem looks awesome.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2013)

I love this game but I fucking suck at it, though I am getting progressively better. I just finished "Dead Man Walking" and holy fuck is ditching the cops aggravating.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I love this game but I fucking suck at it, though I am getting progressively better. I just finished "Dead Man Walking" and holy fuck is ditching the cops aggravating.



Eventually you'll learn to get away from even 4 stars. 5 is just...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

I prefer this wanted system than the one from GTAIV. Makes a lot more sense and actually think about things instead of just driving out as fast as possible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

7eastern? I'm in central dammit!


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

According to Kotaku some people already have the update. 

I checked and still don't have it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Wait 7 am eastern is 6 am central. Hour and a half to go!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Wish I'd go to GTA v and got a update l. One sec...


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope the servers won't overload and crash or anything. 

Wait, this isn't Diablo 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

360 Europe.

As soon as the game starts it got the update box.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2013)

Won't be able to do it til I'm done with my lectures

by then the servers will likely be down


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

How come the overwhelming majority of people here play it on PS3? (Including me)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm getting problems.

Been on 'Launching session' for a while now. I'll get back to this later on today


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2013)

Because PS3 is the console of choice for the weeaboo.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 1, 2013)

still nothing for ps3 europe...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

No BF 4 beta until 3


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally got the update for online. 

Seems like you can switch to online/story mode when the games loading.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone make NF crews per system/region


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2013)

Servers are dead


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

"Cloud servers are unavailable right now. Please try again later"

Well that was expected to say the least
Managed to create a character but hosting doesn't work


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2013)

Is pisswasser still gonna be worth investing in for the time? I plan to invest, but I won't be around for a few days so I don't wanna come back and find out that all my money's gone.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 1, 2013)

Knew it wouldn't be easy to get in GTA Online and start raping every rival crew member with my sniper. Took too many failed attempts.

Gotta have to wait for while and hope that we can get online someday, I suppose.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Someone make NF crews per system/region



Just join our nf crew, it's cross-over so both xbox and playstation users can join in. We can't play together but can be on the same team and get our crew rank up.



@firea

everyone sold their shares yesterday and are planning to buy into ammunation lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

I played a bit but it's too confrontational even when trying to do a mission together.

I hope they let you make a game with just people in your crew and friend list.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 1, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> everyone sold their shares yesterday and are planning to buy into ammunation lol



Where are you guys seeing this from? I'm in desperate need of some GTA dough.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm on PS3 in the UK it's impossible to get on at the moment.

This is the message I get 

''Failed to host a GTA Online session.
Please return to Grand Theft Auto V and try again.''


Seems like a lot of people having this problem but apparently Xbox 360 players aren't having problems.

Server overload was expect but jheez, what a nightmare!


----------



## Furious George (Oct 1, 2013)

My character looks like a sucka.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2013)

for the people that have played it, how is it?


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

It's stupid how you can't customise your character to your needs it's like, pick your grandparents and good luck with that...

Funny how you can choose John Marston to be your dad though


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you at least change facial features and such

or are we going to see pretty much the same characters with a different haircut everywhere


----------



## Furious George (Oct 1, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> It's stupid how you can't customise your character to your needs it's like, pick your grandparents and good luck with that...
> 
> Funny how you can choose John Marston to be your dad though



Yeah, its pretty weird.




Sasuke said:


> Can you at least change facial features and such
> 
> or are we going to see pretty much the same characters with a different haircut everywhere



Facial hair seems like it will be the best (and only) way to tell people apart. That will probably change with time and updates though.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 1, 2013)

GTA Online and Rockstar Social Club are such a nightmare at the moment, it is to be expected anyway so no problems.

But, to create your own character look by "grandparents DNA?"


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

Like basically all you can do to your character is this:

You choose your mum's parents.

And decide if she looks more like her dad or mum there's like a little bar that you can slide to each side

Same goes for dad.

These decisions affect the overall look of your character and you also decide whether he looks more like his mum or dad that it in terms of facial features.

And also pick whether he's male or female.

Although I've noticed a few issues with this system.

1- Making yourself look more like your mum just makes your character look slimmer that's it his face almost doesn't change at all.

2- If your mother is white and your dad is black or vice versa, let's say you want to make your character light skinned. You can't because there's no intermediate like there's clearly a medium place to put the bar but the game doesn't recognise this, if you slide the bar one tap to your mum's side you're white if you go one tap to your dad's side you're black.

At least this is what happened to me.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2013)

Why do I have to play as a midget?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

The character creation is weird but I honestly don't care much
Sure it would be fun to have as many options as in Saints Row, but it's not exactly necessary


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

True but still I can't really reach a 'satisfying' look for my character.

I know this is true for almost every game anyway thus spending hours on character creation.

But it's especially true for this game.

I mean you can't even see what your grandparents look like properly you can only see them in the distance.

I have a feeling everyone's going to look extremely identical.


----------



## 115 (Oct 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I played a bit but it's too confrontational even when trying to do a mission together.
> 
> I hope they let you make a game with just people in your crew and friend list.



There is that option in game, after you complete the tutorial. There are three options for servers. 

1. Public, anyone can join, etc. 
2. Friends only, only people on your friendslist can join.
3. Invite only, only people who have received a game invite can join. 

Though the servers are down right now (again) which is to be expected considering the amount of people trying to access online. Social Club is down too. 

I still can't think of a crew name for me and my friends ffs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

How long does the update take? I got shit to do so I wanna get to this as some as I'm done.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

It was not even 40 MB on my PS3


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2013)

Well that should be quick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Just join our nf crew, it's cross-over so both xbox and playstation users can join in. We can't play together but can be on the same team and get our crew rank up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Can I join? Though chrome seems to be being a dick right now and will not let me connect to the site.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

So what, a few minutes then?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 1, 2013)

Just requested an invite to the crew. Im Saint_Spike_818


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Furious George said:


> My character looks like a sucka.





Max Thunder said:


> It's stupid how you can't customise your character to your needs it's like, pick your grandparents and good luck with that...
> 
> Funny how you can choose John Marston to be your dad though


When they announced it I thought it was neat but in practice it's a piece of shit.



115 said:


> There is that option in game, after you complete the tutorial. There are three options for servers.
> 
> 1. Public, anyone can join, etc.
> 2. Friends only, only people on your friendslist can join.
> ...


Good because I don't think I could play like this all the time.



St. Jimmy said:


> Just requested an invite to the crew. Im Saint_Spike_818



I've sent you the request.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

An important note.

If you haven't yet posted your PSN or GT. Post it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 1, 2013)

Tagged_Deaf - PS3


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Tagged_Deaf - PS3



Added you to the OP.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, still can't get on and now the single player is completely glitchy for me too. Random numbers down the bottom of the screen, characters randomly falling over and a weird glitchy texture underneath every car. 

starting to think the 2 week wait was pointless because were still at square 1.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

It will be glorious when it has matured as a system though. Rockstar is gonna need some time for that.

Large online game launches generally need to learn how to cope with release user peaks. Even experienced companies like Blizzard (which ran the largest MMO) and EA (which runs lots of online games) faceplanted hard with that in recent years. Sad, really.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Psn: bigbossdae

 request was sent by BGMime


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah i can not even get online. Only created my character. And really is not as bad as ya make it out to be.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2013)

Tried signing on a few minutes ago. Connection kept timing out : (

And character creation is weird. Don't know if I liked it but whatever. I made a white guy with dreads.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2013)

the social club is messed up, my profile pic or feed won't even pop up 

bahh


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

*The Infinite 8 mystery*


that rock star.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2013)

how do you change your gender?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 1, 2013)

PSN - koppachino


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how do you change your gender?



By sliding the gender option from male to female

Lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Gah!! My session fails every time I pick my guy  I hate how too many people fuck up a game for others.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how do you change your gender?



never mind, i couldn't see it


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems invites have already been sent to everyone who requested one on this page, so make sure to go accept.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

can't even play online 


Rockstar cloud is not available to me right now


----------



## Bioness (Oct 1, 2013)

*Bioness' PSN:* Bionesse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

My  Xbox Gamertag: Heloves23

DAT MICHAEL JORDAN!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

so how's GTA Online, guys?

I'm at my dorm so I don't have my PS3


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2013)

*PSN*  melotrance


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2013)

You guys having fun? What's cool to do?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet. The servers are probably overloaded right now. I'll hop on tonight after work to create my character and see if things have quieted down a bit.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep it coming, people. The thread poll betrays the number of current crew members.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2013)

still can't play. always get that error message

shit is frustrating


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2013)

yea I'm going on later tnite


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

meanwhile I tried making a more simple emblem:


----------



## Jing (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck it. Done tryin over and over and it not working. Im gonna play Dragons Crown until this is fixed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Yup still can not get on it so just playing story.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Superman said:


> Psn: bigbossdae
> 
> request was sent by BGMime





Koppachino said:


> PSN - koppachino





Bioness said:


> *Bioness' PSN:* Bionesse





Sasuke said:


> *PSN*  melotrance



I've added you all to the OP.

All these new people posting there ID's and the only 360 person is someone who has already posted.

Xbox people, GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck man. Still no access for me, and of course others get to play no problem


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

Who is this _justatutorial_ guy whith whom I'm sharing the Lieutenant rank?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Xbox people, GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!


GT: Denzel07


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

another emblem I made for the crew:


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 1, 2013)

GT - Ichiya Souske 

Still can't get on


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> GT: Denzel07





SternRitter said:


> GT - Ichiya Souske
> 
> Still can't get on



About time. Now where's the rest of you people?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

*tries to design a neat emblem*

*gets ignored*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

I like Daft's emblem more than the Narudo one 


I wore it on my black shirt and Narudo doesn't look right 


then I couldn't play cause the servers were not loading my racing and so I quit


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2013)

My dude ended up with white dreads. Can't complain.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I like Daft's emblem more than the Narudo one
> 
> 
> I wore it on my black shirt and Narudo doesn't look right
> ...



I made two though:


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

I like Daft's emblems a lot more... sorry Marcy.  Not sure which one of his two we should use, though.



Daftvirgin said:


> Who is this _justatutorial_ guy whith whom I'm sharing the Lieutenant rank?



A regular in a Skype chat I'm in and a 360 player. He's Son Goku on NF.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

PSN: teamsuper985 (my little cousin made the name When I got my PS3)


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

PSN Erio__Touwa (two underscores.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I made two though:



I like the first one you made


----------



## wjones83 (Oct 1, 2013)

PSN ID: Rokkudai
I'm lookin forward to playing with some of you.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 1, 2013)

> A regular in a Skype chat I'm in and a 360 player. He's Son Goku on NF.



Oh, Son Goku. I've seen him a couple of times, but yeah the 360 players need their own Lieutenant too.



Death-kun said:


> I like Daft's emblems a lot more... sorry Marcy.  Not sure which one of his two we should use, though.





Punk CM said:


> I like the first one you made



yeah I was thinking the first one too. The second one might look neater, but it isn't as recognizable from a distance. The first one works better as a logo.


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Oct 1, 2013)

PSN: DarkSpy23

Hopefully GTAO's server bugs are fixed by tonight.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

It's cute when people think these problems will all be sorted out in one day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's cute when people think these problems will all be sorted out in one day



Yeah I wanted to get mad but Rockstar did warn me about these problems so now I'll just wait a while before I play online. 

Although my bro in law had no problems playing online


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck it. When BF4 beta drops on psn I'll play that. See ya in a month R*.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2013)

This clip I don't think spoils anything with GTA V's plot so I felt compelled to post it as it gives warmth to my heart:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jw5skBHw5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> PSN: teamsuper985 (my little cousin made the name When I got my PS3)





Iron Man said:


> PSN Erio__Touwa (two underscores.)





wjones83 said:


> PSN ID: Rokkudai
> I'm lookin forward to playing with some of you.





ReverseZero12 said:


> PSN: DarkSpy23
> 
> Hopefully GTAO's server bugs are fixed by tonight.



Added all of you to the OP and every single one of you is a PS3 user

Don't forget to send an invite request to our crew:


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Already in the crew

Cookie_Monstah


----------



## Mako (Oct 1, 2013)

My friend currently has my copy of GTA V. I couldn't say no to her. 

Anyways, how's Online treating everyone so far? I heard it's very difficult to access?
*GT:* freemangoes

Soon. I will get a chance to get online. :>


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

Mael said:


> This clip I don't think spoils anything with GTA V's plot so I felt compelled to post it as it gives warmth to my heart:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jw5skBHw5w[/YOUTUBE]



Show this to a feminist echo chamber, the response must be glorious


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Foster said:


> My friend currently has my copy of GTA V. I couldn't say no to her.
> 
> Anyways, how's Online treating everyone so far? I heard it's very difficult to access?
> *GT:* freemangoes
> ...



Added you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2013)

Mael said:


> This clip I don't think spoils anything with GTA V's plot so I felt compelled to post it as it gives warmth to my heart:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jw5skBHw5w[/YOUTUBE]



And then some skanky bitch with sand on her vagina took a point out of her GTA V's review because of misogyny. Which amounts to nothing because GTA is too powerful a brand to even give a shit about malcontent skanks.

Warms my heart when there's developers who still remember just to have fun and not give a shit about social sensitivity.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then some skanky bitch with sand on her vagina



That was actually a tranny (although not a very convincing one), so the sand in the vagina part might be slightly off


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 1, 2013)

Played GTAO this morning around 5 AM on Xbox, got through the tutorial, and set a world record on the tutorial race 

It was probably broken ten minutes later anyway, but still counts.

Seems like people can't get through the tutorial now, though.

Played it for like 5 hours after I got home from school rolling over stores, and found out how everything is like quadruple the price from single player and how it's impossible to fully mod your car like within this lifetime. 

But I'm absolutely loving it. The only bad part is that none of my friends can play with me


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

It's funny how the assassination missions affect stocks that are on BAWSAQ, which is dependent on an internet connection, so you can't do shit when you have no internet for some reason even though it should be a single player component.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Show this to a feminist echo chamber, the response must be glorious



God Almighty I want to...but I don't know an echo chamber that's convenient enough for bitches to roar at.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

Daft, when you get a chance, post the emblems you made to the crew's emblem gallery. If you already did, then I guess the site is being buggy because I can't see them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2013)

The sites being a bitch.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't get on for shit.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Is GTAO working?


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2013)

nope, it won't be fixed for a while, the most that people will get through to is customizing their character


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

Made my online character. Any attempt to actually get online, though, ends in an error in about 2 seconds.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 1, 2013)

The only people I know that can play it are those who got up early as fuck and created a character like I did.

Everyone else is pretty screwed for a while.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Made my online character. Any attempt to actually get online, though, ends in an error in about 2 seconds.



I created a character then after failing 5 times to go on I did solo. I was able to get into solo and start the first mission, I was so happy. Then I realized that the mission stop progressing after the first cutscene.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 1, 2013)

so the online patch fixed some offline bugs and glitches.



> GTAV title update detailed
> October 1, 2013 2:25PM PDT
> 
> Facebook12
> ...


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2013)

I just made my character, Lamar immediately started macking on her as she got off the plane and constantly got rejected


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

So it wasn't just GTA Online that was updated. That explains why I got the Epsilon mission afterwards that I have been trying to get for days. Glad they fixed it. Also, some of you said you had issues with the 5 mile walk. Haha you guys serious? All you had to do was constantly quick save and shoot the mountain lions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2013)

yeah I'm gonna wait a week to see if it stops being somewhat buggy, poor Rockstar, still has a lot to do to see it's vision come to life but I loved the introduction


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2013)

BF4 awaits you all.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 1, 2013)

The online issue should have been seen the moment they reported they sold like crazy...

No amount of preparation could have prepared them for that so I can give them sympathy


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

I've had enough with this R* apologiscisim.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The online issue should have been seen the moment they reported they sold like crazy...
> 
> No amount of preparation could have prepared them for that so I can give them sympathy



Agreed.

Selling a billion dollars in three days of a product is not something that happens every day.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 2, 2013)

and people are still buying the game...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> and people are still buying the game...



Poor Rockstar 

their idea was so grand and out there but now they might have to cut some of what they wanted to do.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NcTdBgA3Bkg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-AdrCxkpdDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Daft, when you get a chance, post the emblems you made to the crew's emblem gallery. If you already did, then I guess the site is being buggy because I can't see them.



I already did lol, 7 hours ago.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

I feel R* could have took some preventative measures to ensure it wasn't this bad at least.


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure if we will get some sort of compensation but if we do, that will be awesome.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be disappointed if we didn't. I've been hearing people apologizing on behalf of R* saying this was free so we have no right to complain. With that logic we can never complain about any online multiplayer game that also features a campaign.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2013)

come on, it honestly couldn't have been as bad as the Diablo 3 launch.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 2, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I feel R* could have took some preventative measures to ensure it wasn't this bad at least.



Agree with this, its the whole reason they waited 2 weeks before releasing multiplayer. People are saying we can't complain because they warned us a few days ago. But that warning was that multiplayer would have "a few bugs and glitches" not that it would be completely unplayable.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone managed to make a good looking woman? This is my sexy self.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think it's excusable. They knew just how many people had pre-ordered the game so they could have planned for that plus another two weeks to get everything up for those that didn't pre-order.

It's no way near as bad as the Diablo 3 launch because you can still play GTAV, just not play online.



Pain In The Ass said:


> Has anyone managed to make a good looking woman? This is my sexy self.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's no way near as bad as the Diablo 3 launch because you can still play GTAV, just not play online.



People who are talking about save game corruption and other singleplayer bugs since the update would like to have a word with you


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> People who are talking about save game corruption and other singleplayer bugs since the update would like to have a word with you



Didn't know about this.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't think it's excusable. They knew just how many people had pre-ordered the game so they could have planned for that plus another two weeks to get everything up for those that didn't pre-order.
> 
> It's no way near as bad as the Diablo 3 launch because you can still play GTAV, just not play online.



You know you want me.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Agree with this, its the whole reason they waited 2 weeks before releasing multiplayer. People are saying we can't complain because they warned us a few days ago. But that warning was that multiplayer would have "a few bugs and glitches" not that it would be completely unplayable.



Jesus. They're offering GTA Online for free and people are still complaining about online multiplayer of *a video game*? R* already made 1 billion profit out of the game, they could simply just fuck everyone over and raise a paywall for GTA Online. I mean, its not like the game is unplayable, there's still the single player (unlike Diablo 3's DRM bullshit).


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 2, 2013)

Just close xbox's servers and make them available for ps3's users xD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2013)

The conundrum here for Rockstar is the player curve



(Copyright 2013 Zaru Bullshit statistics)

To handle the peak players at the start they'd need to create a vastly larger server structure than the game will need over the next 2 years. 
Now I don't wanna blame the average developer at Rockstar for this, but even amateurs could tell them what would happen. Most likely, someone at Rockstar, despite the massive profits, made decisions to underestimate the demand and create a smaller server structure to save lots of money, which wouldn't matter in the long run because people already bought GTA V based on hype and the early hiccups would be soon forgotten once the servers can handle the amount of players (when less people try at the same time)

Rockstar isn't the only company that accidently or on purpose fucked this up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Jesus. They're offering GTA Online for free and people are still complaining about online multiplayer of *a video game*? R* already made 1 billion profit out of the game, they could simply just fuck everyone over and raise a paywall for GTA Online. I mean, its not like the game is unplayable, there's still the single player (unlike Diablo 3's DRM bullshit).



"For free" can I have my $60 back then? That's like saying you can't complain about Call of Duty multiplayer because it's free. Forgive us for wanting to enjoy a game we've been waiting 5 years for, and payed for with our hard earned money.

Also R* doesn't get $1b in profit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Also if they did that they would piss off the customers, who I dont know if you know this, but fund their career.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

wow are people really trying to excuse rockstar with "they are offering it for free"?

talk about stockholm syndrome


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

I think everyone needs to chill, lack of online is making people antsy


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

Supposedly working on PS3 now


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

I think they deleted my damn character


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

If kyou loop waiting for players unplug the Ethernet, then go back to it.

Finally!


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

it keeps telling me waiting for other players


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

just finished the tutorial race and it said i set a new world record

i think it says that for everyone


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

the handling and the shooting feel weird in comparison to the single player, i guess i got a lot of levelling up to do


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Do sports cars spawn online?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

i dunno, i was only in the second tutorial mission, the drug deal, and it stopped working for me after i finished it

it said _"the hosting player left without choosing another host. this session will now end. please visit gta v and try again later"_

or something along those lines and now i can't get on again


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> it keeps telling me waiting for other players



me too

just about to start the first race  :/


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

The Adder does not spawn. And you cannot customize premium vehicles you have to buy your own. So if you see someone rolling a adder kill him.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Im waiting 10 mins still no players. Screw it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

I told you what to do DC fr the internet and rejoin GTA online.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

It was working for me. I came off to setup my headset, loaded the game back up, character deleted. Again. Super.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> It was working for me. I came off to setup my headset, loaded the game back up, *character deleted. Again. *Super.



they did this to me twice


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

So has this gotten better now?


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

my character is not amused about not being able to kill other people or race


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it working prop. yet?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Supposedly working on PS3 now



 Just got finished with tutorial...so lets see what happens.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Superman add me on PSN so we can crew up.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

character got deleted 4 times now

ugh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Superman add me on PSN so we can crew up.



 Cool let me just get completely done with tutorial first. thought race was it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2013)

My character better not be deleted 

He's too smexy!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

my psn is wrong. It is not BGMime that is for the social club.

 It is bigbossdae

 also I sent request friend request Iron man


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

what's weird is that I still have the money in my bank from starting up the last online game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

I am add all ya to psn...if ya want. loook for bigbossdae, I got a mic too.



Marcelle.B said:


> what's weird is that I still have the money in my bank from starting up the last online game



seems like a cool thing to me to have...hopefully not glitched.


----------



## 115 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not gonna lie, getting charged $2000 for a single death is BS.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great after 3rd time deleted account made a random hot girl and now im able to play.

Still slow loading though and it might not work again later.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

Bah, figured I finally had a working character, since I loaded it up a few times, but nope, gone.

How tedious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

well I have been on this whole time...but no one else is...so lonely.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

bigbossdae@ stripclub

lonely indeed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

gotta be shitting me...I leave and come back...characters gone....wow...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

WTF

i was level 8 and had done a few missions then i switched off the console and went out to get food, i get back and this shit got me starting all over from character creation

WTF


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

smh, i just read the thread and i see i'm not the only one this happened to

rockstar's fucking up



i had set a world lap record under one minute in a really difficult race, i had won in 4 jobs and had only lost one team death match, $15k in the bank and now its all gone


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

Apparently they're still there, it's just the cloud servers are down. Don't create another character in that slot, maybe it will be there when they're back up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Apparently they're still there, it's just the cloud servers are down. Don't create another character in that slot, maybe it will be there when they're back up.



oh, thanks.

i'm gonna go watch United play then, maybe when i come back the servers will be up and hopefully everything is still there


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I think I'll wait a few days and hopefully the character deletion mess will be fixed. Happened to me once and I don't want that shit happening again.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great character save gone. 

Not going to bother making a new one until they fix this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q14ZZn7XijE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> my psn is wrong. It is not BGMime that is for the social club.
> 
> It is bigbossdae
> 
> also I sent request friend request Iron man



Added you to the OP.


----------



## Jing (Oct 2, 2013)

Won the first race and the screen kinda froze but could still hear the background noise...


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

looks like some stuff got fixed, bout to try online again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

let me know when ya are on. I added you all. make sure to message me so I do not just straight up pop ya.


----------



## Jing (Oct 2, 2013)

Its slow as hell right now with finding people and loading, but its moving slowly along.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 2, 2013)

Is the online working properly yet?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Is the online working properly yet?



Not properly properly no...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2013)

You guys got a crew going?

What do you need? character name, PSN id, what?


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

it's not gonna run smoothly for a while dude

Jon Snow get a social club membership here 



then request an invite to the nf crew here



if you have xbox or ps3 you can write your id in this thread and wraith will put it in the OP so others can add you


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2013)

Have sent a request now

I would list my PSN ID, but then again.. might get banned


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

lol just post it

what's your social club name?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

so after there ;ast fix you are going to have to take your character through tutorial again...but they still have all their money and rank.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2013)

G-Birkin

PSN ID and Social Club ID


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> G-Birkin
> 
> PSN ID and Social Club ID




Sigh. Another PS user.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

stalk the xbox users that voted wraith


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> stalk the xbox users that voted wraith



Good plan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't stalk me 

besides I'm waiting for Rockstar to fix the online issues I'm having


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Just sent a PM to all those who voted and haven't posted in here. Hopefully we'll get some more members.



Punk CM said:


> Don't stalk me
> 
> besides I'm waiting for Rockstar to fix the online issues I'm having



You've already joined so you're OK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just sent a PM to all those who voted and haven't posted in here. Hopefully we'll get some more members.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already joined so you're OK.



I can also bring in my cousin and bro in law in the crew if you want.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I can also bring in my cousin and bro in law in the crew if you want.



The more the better. Death-Kun did write that it's not just for NF members.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

managed to get back in but my character doesn't look nothing like the one i had made, i kept the rank tho

gonna delete and start all over i guess

smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The more the better. Death-Kun did write that it's not just for NF members.



all right man I'll tell them to join our crew so that way there's more members


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 2, 2013)

I still can't even start the tutorial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes I finally got a GTA 5 set


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

Loving Jay Rock's song......'Hood Gonna Love it'


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got back in at 1PM but when I quit, my character didn't save. When I created a new one, I went through the tutorial but oddly, when I first went in, I didn't go through a tutorial at all.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The more the better. Death-Kun did write that it's not just for NF members.



_I_ wrote that when I was still a commissioner...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PRpD7Q-37OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 2, 2013)

you know, I'm a pretty intelligent guy who isn't swayed by trends, friends or the smell of pussy...but I swear after fucking around with this game every time I'd leave my house I'd notice myself just casing places for potential scores.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8j0FGAlvd2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 2, 2013)

So I take it GTAO is still pretty much a circus?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I take it GTAO is still pretty much a circus?



pretty much been trying to connect for like a hour now


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I take it GTAO is still pretty much a circus?



just play the story mode for now you'll just get frustrate trying to get online


----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2013)

For people who may want to max out their cash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

damn too late to try that out


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YhsthhRPSl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Almost got killed after a $2000 store job.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2013)

Just had a solid 3 hour session.

I don't know how I'll sleep tonight. This has been the greatest gaming experience of my life.

I played with a NF member, recorded an epic 35 min Repo mission. Good Lord. Hahaha. Man this is just the beginning! All I wanna do is talk about this game. Holy shit.
My ride is called: Bumble-Bee. Why? Well...see for yourself...



Found him fresh out the Tutorial. I immediately feel in love with this Sabre.
Lol. All night I was hyping Bumble-Bee up in the chat. Couple came hunting me down for it. They succeeded. Lmao.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

a pic i found in a forum.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2013)

We most definitely need to start posting more selfies. lol


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm going to start playing tomorrow. I was busy with school so I didn't have time. I wish I was in high school, so much easier back then.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5PwzHt3CKDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 3, 2013)

GT: Epil3pticWalrus


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it worth buying GTA:V based on the online only? Already watched the campaign on YT.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> GT: Epil3pticWalrus


I've added you to the OP. Don't forget to join our crew here:




Jord@n said:


> Is it worth buying GTA:V based on the online only? Already watched the campaign on YT.



At the moment it isn't because it's not working well but once all the kinks are sorted out it _should_ be epic.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 3, 2013)

Jord@n said:


> Is it worth buying GTA:V based on the online only? Already watched the campaign on YT.



Why would you watch the whole campaign on youtube?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe he thinks it's a pain in the ass to play


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> My ride is called: Bumble-Bee. Why? Well...see for yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me cooling with your bumble-bee


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> me cooling with your bumble-bee



Lmao! Oh Gawd. Soon...SOON...I will have no choice but to challenge you to a race sir...
First...I want to get him maxed the fuck OUT. And get the best hood on the engine...Knight Rider style shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

I chose a shitty car without realising what was going on. 

How much does it cost to get a new one?


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 3, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Why would you watch the whole campaign on youtube?



I don't have a console atm, but I wanted to know the storyline. My last experience of GTA (IV) didn't exactly leave me hungry for playing more campaign missions. But online is a whole different matter.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 3, 2013)

Iam PROBABLY getting GTA 5 for my birthday. (which is the 6th of October)

AND i will also probably get Live very soon as well. (maybe as soon as today)


When i get both of these things, i'll tell you guys.


However, do i need to be part of the Social Club to play, or can i just jump right into the game?​


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Iam PROBABLY getting GTA 5 for my birthday. (which is the 6th of October)
> 
> AND i will also probably get Live very soon as well. (maybe as soon as today)
> 
> ...



You can jump right in but if you want to be part of the crew you need to be part of the Social Club.

Also, your font centering is really annoying.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2013)

getting money on online is tough man, i got $24k in the bank but i need at least 80k to buy an apartment


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm constantly going on my phone and going to the bank website to deposit my money. I'm glad that we can do that instead of always going to the ATM's.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay. I'll look into it. I hope i'll be able to atleast avoid the biggest problems the Online section has so far.


A sidenote:  I only use centering because i like symmetry...AND because i'm not planning on ditching a habit i've had since....well, the first time i joined a forum ever. 

AND i'll only stop with something if it is directly insulting somebody.

Using ''Centering'' is not insulting to anyone, hence why i'll keep on using it.
​


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm constantly going on my phone and going to the bank website to deposit my money. I'm glad that we can do that instead of always going to the ATM's.



that makes things much easier, i didn't know you could do that so i kept going to the atm's, smh

also, my rank keeps going up but i'm not sure my stats are


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

IIRC rank only gives you access to other stuff like more weapons but stats improve the same way as in the single player.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

for those who can access online is it true that people can kick you out whenever they want without voting?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah, something else i forgot to ask.


How many can join a crew? Is there an limit, because i dont want to risk missing out on a spot in the crew you guys are making.  WHEN i get Live, that is.​


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

There's a lot of room dude don't worry, as far as I know there's no limit either. I've seen some crews with 300+ members in them so you'll be fine.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 3, 2013)

I normally dont post videos, but i just loved this one too much NOT to post it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwBvpLoyHc4[/YOUTUBE]

I never thought i could feel bad for Trevor. I never thought i could see anything else than an mad man in him.

*BUT THIS VIDEO.* 



​


----------



## Alicia (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah that was funny in-game lol.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2013)

Requested to join Crew


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2013)

is it safe to switch off your console now or will your character reset like it was doing it yesterday?

i wanna clean the house but i don't wanna lose all my progress 

ah fuck it


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok I just signed up for the social club, PSN is koppachino.


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

Lost my character but kept my money in the bank....thats great...


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you guys seen the reqs to mod your car? Jesus, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

I haven't even gotten past the online loading screen yet


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I haven't even gotten past the online loading screen yet



You're incredibly unlucky.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't think I'm the only unlucky person in here though


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 3, 2013)

I can never get past the intro race. I did yesterday, but it was a glitch, it bypassed it  and dropped me into the game, and that character disappeared ;___;

seems like most of the issues are on PS3, tho' a couple of friends are having none

sigh


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

finally got to the fucking race omg omg


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

and my character is gone again

fun while it lasted


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

I just tried going on but things just took waaaay too long to load.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]s-tIEwrF3fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I probably should try and repass the game before more patches and fixes from GTA happen


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T27Alf59TRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2013)

There's supposed to be a patch tomorrow to fix everything, but I guess we'll see on that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> There's supposed to be a patch tomorrow to fix everything, but I guess we'll see on that one.



Hope this is true


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2013)

Shiit man, I still didn't even finish the main game @_@

Haven't even attempted the netplay yet.. hopefully by the time I finish they've squared away all the problems.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Xbox players. XBL gold is free starting tomorrow through the 6th. Anyone interested for some Gta mayhem tomorrow?

Add me my GT is IndigoIgnored

Oh and about the final mission

*Spoiler*: __ 



So glad i picked choice C


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)

Kalep said:


> Hey Xbox players. XBL gold is free starting tomorrow through the 6th. Anyone interested for some Gta mayhem tomorrow?
> 
> Add me my GT is IndigoIgnored
> 
> ...



I've added you to the OP.

Don't forget to request an invite to our crew:


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm getting online easier than before, lack of crewmembers to run with still tho


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2013)

Requested to join the crew.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

what's your profile?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2013)

Koppachino


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

kk 

friended and recruited, check your notifications to see if you got anything


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in, thanks. Going to come online in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Myri (Oct 3, 2013)

Just so you guys know, my PSN is ShinryuAbyss. 
Add if you want, but I don't have a headset


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

Koppachino said:


> I'm in, thanks. Going to come online in about 15 minutes.



cool



Shi said:


> Just so you guys know, my PSN is ShinryuAbyss.
> Add if you want, but I don't have a headset




wraith will add you to the list


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 3, 2013)

Crew hunting so fun...

wait 'till I get my sniper rifle.


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

My PSNs Jing-18. Might hop back on in a bit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Who's on PS3 right now?


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm joining your session right now erio


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got online.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm getting online easier than before, lack of crewmembers to run with still tho



lack of Xbox 360 crewmembers though


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

ok let's make a private room then


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Marcelle add me and invite me.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

I chose that atv for a reason


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

That was bullshit my head barely hit the light post and that cost me...


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

lol k we're going to erios room


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Yup add Erio__Touwa and I'll invite you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

man bullshit I have to recreate my characters?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Try going offline and going to the online menu the go to choose character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Try going offline and going to the online menu the go to choose character.



 man to late, its all good...not really but whatever.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

If y'all join have a mic at least.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

my bad jing I was trying to intimidate him


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

Was gonna let the cops kill you but they took too long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

ok finally done, coming to join ya


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2013)

My god randoms are stupid as fuck, this is CoD all over again right now with all the wannabe E-Thugs online.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 3, 2013)

Yo guys, you have Skype?

If so why not create a GTA 5 Skype group?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Yo guys, you have Skype?
> 
> If so why not create a GTA 5 Skype group?



 I like this idea.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

ok my skype is 

brereton3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

So are you coming to my session?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry I haven't done anything online yet, guys. I'm busy with schoolwork and I've also started playing The Last of Us. 

I'll get in on this soon enough.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2013)

skype: superstokie

state who you are please

gonna sleep now though


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> So are you coming to my session?



invite us lol


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Wait, are you guys playing right now? Than GTAO is behaving?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

... Yes we are indeed. Anyone who wants to play gtao on ps3 add me

Erio__Touwa (two underscore)


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

If we're already friends then send me a pan message.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wait, are you guys playing right now? Than GTAO is behaving?



imma invite you


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZnoB2XJdCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

give me a few seconds


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Invite me too. Fuckjng PS3 XMB loop


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

My character is falling through the Earth while the Launching Session icon flashes. 

Am I doing good at this game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

skype handle is what else....superman


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

I did not know that Ammu-Nation actually closes...


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

dis guy


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm stepping out. Will try again in an hour. Hopefully you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are still on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'm stepping out. Will try again in an hour. Hopefully you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are still on.



 WE ARE ON...at least me an Erio are.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

you're bigbossdae?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

I know you're on NOW. I'm saying hopefully you'll still be on in an hour.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

jing you are found guilty mang


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sSd8MmLZkoM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]B92wzRBNqg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> dis guy



Walked in there and the dude shot me out of nowhere. Got my wallet back though, even though you got in front of me and got smacked in the head with a sawn-off.



Marcelle.B said:


> jing you are found guilty mang



 I dont give a darn. Its super creepy that you can only flirt to them through a headset.  And you can only make it rain $3. What the hell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> you're bigbossdae?



 Yes and you know that...remember how I was lonely so I went to the strip club?



Furious George said:


> I know you're on NOW. I'm saying hopefully you'll still be on in an hour.



 we should be.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2013)

Jing said:


> Walked in there and the dude shot me out of nowhere. Got my wallet back though, even though you got in front of me and got smacked in the head with a sawn-off.



my brother and I were dying, you went in there all rambo like and got  shotted 





Superman said:


> Yes and you know that...remember how I was lonely so I went to the strip club?




right right lol


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2013)

Alright Im done for the night.

Hope to god its all still there tomorrow...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 3, 2013)

i haven't played it all day mostly because i'm afraid of turning on my console and having to create a new character again


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i haven't played it all day mostly because i'm afraid of turning on my console and having to create a new character again



Same


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2013)

God this is pissing me off. 

So I just got through that incredibly awkward intro with Lamar and now a white guy drives a car up to me and walks off. 

Than it says "waiting for other players" on a still screen.... for 15 minutes.

I just want to play the game!


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I'm certainly not playing tonight. 

Add me on the Skype group. Make sure you identify yourself.

Skype is furiousgeorge.5


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 4, 2013)

Requested invite. 

GT: Flanagizzle
Gta Name: LollipopVictory


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)

Shi said:


> Just so you guys know, my PSN is ShinryuAbyss.
> Add if you want, but I don't have a headset





Jing said:


> My PSNs Jing-18. Might hop back on in a bit.





Kagutsuchi said:


> Requested invite.
> 
> GT: Flanagizzle
> Gta Name: LollipopVictory



I've added you all to the OP. Don't forget to go through that list and add the others and don't forget to join our crew here:


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2013)

I just made a random character just in case he gets deleted like what's happening to a lot of people, I won't make a character for real till the patch releases.

--

PSN: Onmitsukido


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> I just made a random character just in case he gets deleted like what's happening to a lot of people, I won't make a character for real till the patch releases.
> 
> --
> 
> PSN: Onmitsukido



I've added you to the OP.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone know what those JPs stand for? I know it's "job points", but what the hell are they in the game for? Does it give any RP bonus if you accumulate them without quitting or they just there so others can see how many jobs you've pulled off in one session?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been wondering about that too.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

uh, so my character is still there, only the appearance looks completely different and hideous now

I heard you  get the option of changing your appearance one time, anyone know when? I don't really want to have to create a new character for the hundredth time


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 4, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> uh, so my character is still there, only the appearance looks completely different and hideous now
> 
> I heard you  get the option of changing your appearance one time, anyone know when? I don't really want to have to create a new character for the hundredth time



I did get an opportunity to change the genetics of my character when I tried to launch mp from the story level. Must've been level 7 or something. 

Now got a black screen and a ps3 freeze twice in a row when trying to install the new patch. Whelp, fuck it.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 4, 2013)

There is a new patch out... I am tired of creating new characters and going through the same starting missions


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2013)

At least it's better than it was day 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

#NoProblems


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a stunning starter car with a bunch of free accessories, I didn't think you could save the high-end type cars


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

You can't. Sports/Super cars are 'too hot'.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

yea the most expensive cars you can sell are the suvs like the range rover, escalade etc..

erio where's your skype?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I'm using a sports car for sure, guess it's not super high end.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

You can use any car, but you can't keep sports+ cars.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 4, 2013)

I got this sports car for free on the web as soon as I could buy a garage


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

oh, it's a luxury coupe actually. ubermacht zion. still looks neat.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Me and my bro going half on a apartment. We'll be able to do heists I think.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

when can you start buying apartment? I don't think I even see any on the map


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Asap I believe.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Me and my bro going half on a apartment. We'll be able to do heists I think.



I'm pretty sure heists aren't available online yet


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

Some dude in the voice chat sounded exactly like Lamar 

Still getting "timed out" too much but at least I can play missions


----------



## Lavender (Oct 4, 2013)

I got Live yesterday.

And whilst i do not have GTA quite yet, if anyone here has RDR and Xbox Live, you can find me there, until the day when i get GTA atleast. Then it is ''_good bye, wild wild west_''. 

My name is Wackydust8 if anyone wants to find me. As it is the weekend, i will likely be on most of the time. If not, then that means my brother is using the Xbox

Just remember however, that my brother actually thinks that people who post ''Want's to play'' messages are really annoying (because it is his hotmail that gets all the repeated messages, and HE has to clean it all up), and as i prefer it when he isn't pissed off, if you do send my messages of any kind (either now or when i get GTA)....Please, do it when it is clear that i'am playing the game in question you guys want me to play. I know it sounds crazy redundant, but it's the only way i can keep him from getting annoyed.


​


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

As if anyone played RDR now that GTAV is out


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2013)

So I managed to get through the race and first mission, but than the game stopped loading on the Online Tips screen. 

sigh....


----------



## Lavender (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, just putting it out there. And it is an type of ''warming'' up, because of what i've seen, GTA V has more in common with RDR than with GTA IV.


Plus, if not THAT many people are playing RDR (although the amount of players  is relatively large in number for an ''old'' game.), doesn't that make the servers and lag-time....well, pretty much nil in comparison to GTA, making for no annoyances?  

Anyhow, until i get the game, you will all know where to find me. I dont have an headset (at the moment, because it is at my mom's apartmant if i recall) but i'll try to get ahold of it tomorrow.
​


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

One of you bitches got hit by a train...


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

not me

I need a damn apartment


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

I need one too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2013)

gotta love fucking with y'all


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

Zero Punctuation: Grant Theft Auto V Review


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

we need to start organizing some quick money schemes, my character is busted up and needs a shower


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 4, 2013)

I just want an apartment


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2013)

gonna try it right now


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> we need to start organizing some quick money schemes, my character is busted up and needs a shower



There was this one store which gave me 12k when I robbed it (the amount was so high that I almost consider it a bug)
You can respawn at a store and escape the police instantly by changing to a different session.

Theoretically, you can spam this combo for hundreds of thousands in a short time.


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

I always get over 1k from stores but never 10.

I just need like 50k more for just a shitty apartment .


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

We can do multiples races but we'd have to get lots of people so everyone can get a good bit of dough.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok character creation is BOLLOCKS


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PHfltgly7Ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

Serious question here, how do you mute people?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Serious question here, how do you mute people?



whit the you remote control.


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

I now own an apartment.























Im also broke as shit.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be back online in like 20 minutes



Linkdarkside said:


> whit the you remote control.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2013)

when is the patch supposed to be coming out?

I had trouble doing the first race still


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be on in a Sec


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

Jing said:


> I now own an apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got enough for the cheapest one (80k), but I'm holding out for the 127k one because it has a 6 car garage. Helicopter robberies in the center of the world map and selling SUVs to LSC should get me the remaining 40k in about 2 hours.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I got enough for the cheapest one (80k), but I'm holding out for the 127k one because it has a 6 car garage. Helicopter robberies in the center of the world map and selling SUVs to LSC should get me the remaining 40k in about 2 hours.



Stay away from man land.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Stay away from man land.



Que? "Man land"?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)

Haven't logged on for a while. I'll try it out again tomorrow.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2013)

Fuck time zones man. I was online two hours ago


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

So um, NPCs can put hits on you for stealing cars...


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

are the missions not working for anyone else?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2013)

When I get back home, I'll send some of you beasts requests on PSN!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

On PS3, I randomly get loading loops/broken UI which makes me restart the entire game, no way around it.


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> are the missions not working for anyone else?



I just got a call to do a survival mission so its workin ok for me,


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

every time I start  up a mission it automatically fails me and puts me back in free mode

invite me jing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2013)

*GTA out now!
*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2013)

Im stuck in a loading screen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got home. updating...please...please do not make me remake characters.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2013)

yay, another 5 or so hours wasted on a character that disappeared


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2013)

us Xbox 360 gamers truly suffer


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

jing you gotta hide in the bush when the cops dont see you


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be annoyed if my characters get deleted once I log off.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 4, 2013)

Send me your PSN's guys I should be on next week.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 4, 2013)

Is the bug with the garages fixed yet? I've checked the updates, but it doesn't seem to mention anything about them unless I missed it.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

rockstar said it was resolved I think



Moon Fang said:


> Send me your PSN's guys I should be on next week.



look at the OP


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lPrEeHmf2Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

the beginning of good times 

me, erio and jing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

The update been released yet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]c4zjnPVX894[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2013)

yea this morning there was a patch


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> the beginning of good times
> 
> me, erio and jing



Why am I always facing away from the camera...

Also the police impounded my bicycle. Like, literally, my green bicycle. I bankrupted myself breaking it out of jail...


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

bad timing lol

I'm saving up for the 125k apartment, I just need like $30,000 more


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2013)

Did anyone hear about the Infinity 8 Killer?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Jing said:


> Why am I always facing away from the camera...
> 
> Also the police impounded my bicycle. Like, literally, my green bicycle. I bankrupted myself breaking it out of jail...



4 stars and still got it back.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Updated my game and all the major issues are gone. But when I first attempted te update, the screen went black and my PS3 wouldn't power off until I unplugged it. Why is that


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Who lives in Europe and has PSN? I wanna join you guys


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

91k almost to my 120k goal


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2013)

how are you guys making so much money?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Send me your PSN's guys I should be on next week.



Check out the OP. Also post your own here and I'll add you to the list.

Don't forget to join our crew:


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how are you guys making so much money?



Knocking off stores.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2013)

oh wait, i forgot you can sell cars


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't do that often.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Going to log in now. Hope this works.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how are you guys making so much money?


knock stores and sell cars


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

I got 11k 

And I met Zaru


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

I have 100k now but I'm feeling to shoot for the stars and go straight up to 220k so I can buy the luxury apartment with a 10 car garage. It'll take some time but I can get there, can't come on till later though but whoever's on at that time get ready to grind them missions


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

I've only got 28k.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I got 11k
> 
> And I met Zaru



Races can be so random


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

yeam I am pretty lousy at saving money. I am at like what...24k? Knocking off stores takes way to long.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Races can be so random



I shot the other guy in the first race we had 

And I lost that bicycle race because my character's stamina is piss poor 

And I go around killing other players


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think I've ever gotten more than 2k robbing a store.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

>Got enough money to buy the <130k appartments
>Game doesn't let me play Online anymore 

Wtf man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Most I got was 1900. Missions given by Gerald, Simeon, lamar, etc is where the money is at....some times. t least gives good ex.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

After a three star chase from hitting a store.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten more than 2k robbing a store.



I got more than 3k-almost 4k for robbing a store, twice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

How do ya change the camera around on yourself? I never saw a button for that


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> How do ya change the camera around on yourself? I never saw a button for that



Click the R3 button when using the camera.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

what's zaru's psn?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

So I got a whopping 1000$ for "good behaviour"


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> what's zaru's psn?



TasteMyZaru

Should I promote him to representative?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Click the R3 button when using the camera.



 Thank you



Zaru said:


> So I got a whopping 1000$ for "good behaviour"



 It "pays" to play good. Maybe you get more at higher rankings. What is everyoe's current rank anyway?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm at rank 6


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> It "pays" to play good. Maybe you get more at higher rankings. What is everyoe's current rank anyway?


Half the players I meet shotgun me in the face on sight
It's not really difficult to behave better than that (I'm strictly non-aggressive outside missions)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Whelp I am gone to work. Ya have a nice time, don't get to far ahead of me. When I get home I am grinding like crazy to 12. on my days off I will be shooting for 20 something.

 Lets run some missions later whomever is on.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 5, 2013)

I shoot people who knock off stores that I'm trying to knock off. Cuz' fuck you. 

Other than that, live and let live.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Half the players I meet shotgun me in the face on sight
> It's not really difficult to behave better than that (I'm strictly non-aggressive outside missions)



That's one of the worst things about this game. 

They should have made it so that you can't hit another player unless both have selected it. That's why I prefer playing in my own session and then joining in with other players for missions.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> TasteMyZaru
> 
> Should I promote him to representative?



do it up 



Superman said:


> It "pays" to play good. Maybe you get more at higher rankings. What is everyoe's current rank anyway?



13 edging to 14

also don't forget if you guys got skype, post them we got 4 people in the group right now. If you don't wanna post it in here message me.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> That's one of the worst things about this game.
> 
> They should have made it so that you can't hit another player unless both have selected it. That's why I prefer playing in my own session and then joining in with other players for missions.



There's the passive mode but people can still drive over you and shit like that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Half the players I meet shotgun me in the face on sight
> It's not really difficult to behave better than that (I'm strictly non-aggressive outside missions)



 That is what crews are fr, zaru. They be bitches you just give one of us a call and we roll up o that fool and make him or her our bitches. And their homies our bitches.



Furious George said:


> I shoot people who knock off stores that I'm trying to knock off. Cuz' fuck you.
> 
> Other than that, live and let live.







Black Wraith said:


> That's one of the worst things about this game.
> 
> They should have made it so that you can't hit another player unless both have selected it. That's why I prefer playing in my own session and then joining in with other players for missions.



 Passive mode bro.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't find passive mode


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

I tried passive mode but I just prefer to play like this. It doesn't make much difference though as it gives the same result.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I can't find passive mode



Hold down select and scroll down the list till you find it. It costs $100 per go.


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> 4 stars and still got it back.



Fuck yeah I did.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

There's a survival mode later? Neat


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

There have been some people who shoot my tires out when I start a mission with them... 

I can see how it would be funny, but seriously? We're meant to work together...


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 5, 2013)

What said:


> There have been some people who shoot my tires out when I start a mission with them...
> 
> I can see how it would be funny, but seriously? We're meant to work together...



That's the problem with any game. The majority of the online community is retarded. I found this guy robbing a jewelery store; picked him up and lost the cops for him, he gave me $525, then when I was walking away he runs me over.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2013)

I just got Black Wraith as an friend. Sure, i will either get the game tomorrow or next week, but it is good to know i have people i know to play with when the time comes. I will try to make an Social club account as soon as possible to link my Live to.


My name is Wackydust8, if anyone haven't hear/remember.

And as for people doing stupid shit...


If i play with you guys, i wont do that.

That said, if someone INTENTIONALLY attacks me and messes up my ride or is just trying to be a major pain in my ass to me and no-one else, i will retaliate.


For example, i was walking in an alley in RDR. I walk past this girl that seems to not be at her controller at the moment, and i think nothing of it. When i turn to walk away, the bitch throws an molotov in my face and begins kicking my burning body.  

Then when she got on her horse to get away, i naturally shot it in the head. And she did the same towards me. Rinse and repeat.


I won though, because she left the session 4 minutes after. 

What i mean is, i will try to NOT mess with anybody who plays with me, UNLESS the person messes with me first. 


Because then it's on, muthafuckas. ​


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh and in case you guys didn't know... you don't need to go to an ATM to deposit your cash, you can just use your phone.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

annnnnd I got a bounty of 1000 on my head for stealing cars lol


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

>Enter session
>Get bounty of 3k on my head instantly

Well gee thanks


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2013)

Passive Mode? The No-Hassle Mode? The "Im free to TRAVEL!" Mode? The way to avoid battle Mode? The heat is too much to handle Mode?

Bro.

Passive Mode? I can't have it yo.
That's the standard so.
Stay strapped with Colt .44
From Blaine County to the Vespucci Coast.
That's the Jak's way to go!

edit: Shoutout to Superman for the funny session last night. Lol.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Anybody wanna hang out with me?


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

Daft get online


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

What are you guys doing to get a bounty on your heads?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Daft get online



I'm trying but I keep getting "timed out session"


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

yea the servers are messed up I can't do any missions 



Black Wraith said:


> What are you guys doing to get a bounty on your heads?



stealing cars, I got mines taken off just now and got a trophy for it because i survived for so long, and i got $10,000 for being a good sport


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

I cant even get online right now.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Finally got an appartment plus the free car


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anybody wanna hang out with me?



I will play with you beast! Just not right now. Haha. I see you online. I'm scoping out BF4's beta and shit.


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah this shit aint working for me right now. I'll try again later.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Buying the appartment somehow cloned my personal car, although the second one is not insured 
Strange

The free Elegy is better anyway though

Can't go online either, but in solo mode you can do some management stuff and minor fooling around for money


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2013)

As expected servers are having a hard time right now.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Aw shit you meet trevor and get missions from him
Sweet


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2013)

You know, you COULD all pay RDR if the servers are bugging you all out THIS much. 


With me. 

(granted, my brother is playing right now, but i think i can use the xbox atleast for one last go before i go to bed. If not, then i'll have to wait an hour or two. Either way, i will likely be on later this evening.)

C'mon, it'll be an great way for me to see how you guys all play and...and....i feel lonely.  All the guys i play with on RDR, whilst nice....I dont actually know them that well. C'mon you guuuuysssssss, play with meeeeeee. 

As for GTA.....

I will get the game next week (confirmed more or less by Dad), likely somewhere in the days all up to wednesday. If it comes later, i'll be surprised.​


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha. I gave away RDR wayyyy back in April. I wouldn't have had an issue playing with for an hour or two. That's if you were PS3.

Now. Is getting an apartment a priority I should have at the top of my list? If so, why?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2013)

I dont have an PS3 though. 


On that topic, which members here has Live only and which one's have PSN only?

Because whilst i do know that atleast one or two here have both consoles (or maybe more, i only recall hearing two people saying it though, but i cant for the love of me remember their names. ), i take it most people here prefer to play on one specific console.


​


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

Lavender look at the op man



Jak N Blak said:


> Ha. I gave away RDR wayyyy back in April. I wouldn't have had an issue playing with for an hour or two. That's if you were PS3.
> 
> Now. Is getting an apartment a priority I should have at the top of my list? If so, why?



it's a good hide out if you wanna get away from other players or cops, you store your cars there, give your character a shower, friends can hang out there and apparently if you get an expensive apartment there's a room you can use to plan big heists which is a pretty good reason I think.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ha. I gave away RDR wayyyy back in April. I wouldn't have had an issue playing with for an hour or two. That's if you were PS3.
> 
> Now. Is getting an apartment a priority I should have at the top of my list? If so, why?



It's a good investment, money on your bank account isn't safe while an apartment is.  A safe area where nobody can do shit to you. You get a garage for cars (2,6 and 10 depending on the cost). Supposedly, half of the value can be used for your next apartment.

But most importantly, you can take showers. Most important feature ever.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for that, Marc-B.  (I hope that is an okay nickname for you? :33)


I'll try and send friend requests when i can (or you guys can send me them, either way is good.). I have lousy memory when it comes to names, so i'll likely have to have my computer with me when i type in them, but i think i'll be able to get a hold of most of them. However, as it turns out, my brother is using the Xbox for the rest of the evening, so it is preferable if the requests are sent tomorrow.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I dont have an PS3 though.
> 
> 
> On that topic, which members here has Live only and which one's have PSN only?
> ...


Check out the OP. I've got the PS and Xbox people in separate groups.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Just tried logging in.

My character is gone...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just tried logging in.
> 
> My character is gone...



I know you're on xbox, but I'm scared now


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just tried logging in.
> 
> My character is gone...



Seems to be a common problem for a lot of people, sucks bro.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

Dont make another one just stay offline for a bit then go back on, i lost mines yesterday and it came back after I restarted. Servers re  just messed up right now.


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

So some of my progress from yesterday didnt save. That 5 grand Towa gave is gone...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Dont make another one just stay offline for a bit then go back on, i lost mines yesterday and it came back after I restarted. Servers re  just messed up right now.


I turned it off straight away. I hope it comes back.



Jing said:


> So some of my progress from yesterday didnt save. That 5 grand Towa gave is gone...



You need to make sure that the game syncs to the servers before you turn it off (brown circle in the bottom right corner). Best way to make sure everything gets saved is to go out of MP and into SP. This will save the game for you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Stupid game keeps "timing me out when matchmaking for a compatible session to join."


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

it's the same for most of us, jing and I are just driving around at the moment


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

15k then I can buy my F9 Cabrio, except I need a garage and 10k for full coverage so about 60k to go.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

I managed to get in half an hour ago and started a mission which has been loading for that long. So I restarted the game and back to that message I was getting before...


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyhow, i'm getting back up on to RDR, so if anyone wants to either play with me  ( Wackydust8, as a reminder ) or send me an friend request, now would be an good time to do so. 

Bye ya'll, you'll know where to find me. ​


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2013)

servers are fucking up again, can't get on

i thought we were over this


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

Add my PSN to the OP.

CaerulusAurum


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2013)

there is barely anyone on the Xbox 360 side 

also what do you guys think of a GTA movie?

With the actors that voiced Franklin, Trevor and Michael playing as them ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 5, 2013)

my character deleted

i was rank 15 and had $67k in the bank, i don't even feel like playing this shit anymore

smh


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Honestly if this happened to me I'd stop playing too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Your character _isn't_ deleted.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, my rank 13 character has disappeared... not sure if I should make a new one or just wait for it to reappear...


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

Almost stole that fighter jet...


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh hey Jing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

If your character disappears try this.

Campaign > Start > Online > Choose Character

If that doesn't work just be patient.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2013)

"timed out session" again


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

I checked my profile on the website an it used to show my online character. Now it's empty.

Seems like I really have lost my character


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Just be patient.

Also I want to sell my GTA V for BF4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I checked my profile on the website an it used to show my online character. Now it's empty.
> 
> Seems like I really have lost my character



That sucks 

are you gonna remake one again or no?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh shit my zombie pic got 16 comments


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> That sucks
> 
> are you gonna remake one again or no?



I'll try again tomorrow. If it's still not there I'll make another one.

Thankfully I only played just over an hour online so I haven't lost much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'll try again tomorrow. If it's still not there I'll make another one.
> 
> Thankfully I only played just over an hour online so I haven't lost much.



I'll help you out if you want.


We NF crew gotta stick together


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I'll help you out if you want.
> 
> 
> We NF crew gotta stick together





Thanks. Hopefully I won't have to take you up on your offer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah I see my characters are gone so not gona mess with online for right now. I'll start finishing main story.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

This game has some absurd emergent gameplay moments when you don't play peacefully

Some guys were fighting the police on a high star level on a highway
I crashed a fucking plane into them
Without any communication, after respawning, I try driving them over while they jump over the middle wall of the highway in time
Basically bull fighting or something, with me driving a muscle car (they died about 30% of the time)
We did this for several minutes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This game has some absurd emergent gameplay moments when you don't play peacefully
> 
> *Some guys were fighting the police on a high star level on a highway
> I crashed a fucking plane into them*
> ...



 why is this so fucking funny to me?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

My character does not appear on the Social Club website either... fuck.

Losing interest in playing to be honest.


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

So who were the unique characters that were supposed to come with the Collectors Edition of the game for online?


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

I just lost my god damned character...no fucking way.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

Jing said:


> So who were the unique characters that were supposed to come with the Collectors Edition of the game for online?


Maybe they're taller or something


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Jing said:


> So who were the unique characters that were supposed to come with the Collectors Edition of the game for online?



According to IGN



> All of the Special Edition's content
> A 10.75" x 8.5" security deposit bag
> A New Era 9FIFTY snapback cap with embroidered Los Santos, Rockstar and V logos on
> *The ability to use classic Grand Theft Auto characters when playing Grand Theft Auto Online*
> The 1930’s style Hotknife hotrod and the CarbonRS sports bike for use in single player, and the Khamelion electric car for use online.



 Zaru


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

^He was asking who. To answer that, Niko, Claude and Misty the prostitute from GTA III. There's also a John Marston one Rockstar confirmed but I think that one hasn't been released yet


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear christ I dont even feel like touching online anymore til they fix it...


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2013)

for people who lost their characters 



> Loss of characters, rank, items, apartments, and/or in-game money in GTA Online
> 
> We have received reports from some players who experienced losing characters, progress, items, and/or in-game cash during the first few days after release. We are working diligently to identify and correct the causes for these losses, as well as to establish how best to restore any lost progress and value.



also



> GTA Online on PS3 has been down for part of today and we have been working with Sony to stabilize connection on that platform as quickly as possible. We are also very aware of the continued issues with loss of characters, money, rank, and items, and are focused on identifying the root causes and resolving the issue for players.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2013)

ugh I am tired of all this waiting...HURRY UP ROCKSTAR!


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Word around the water cooler is the disappearance of characters is caused by trying to join a new session whilst cloud is down.

That's not official or anything.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

The least they could do is compensate players who suffered from this (not me)


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 5, 2013)

I've lost my character twice _*today*_.

I can't join my friends' servers even when the game is nowhere near full.

I don't think I could be more pissed off than I already am. I'm done playing until they get their shit straight.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

You guys still losing characters ? Looks like I may have to wait before I play seriously. Classic characters are only used for heritage right ?


----------



## Jing (Oct 5, 2013)

If my guys not back by tomorrow afternoon, then I guess Im gonna have to start over...this shits ridiculous.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Riding around in my 9F Cabrio getting all kinds of attention.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

>Be in survival mission
>Doing really well
>You have been signed out of PSN

Can't even blame rockstar for that one
Needless to say I lost all the money and weapons


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Add my PSN to the OP.
> 
> CaerulusAurum



I've added you to the OP.

Don't forget to ask for an invitation to our crew:


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2013)

Decided to just go and create another character.

Created it in slot two so if my first one comes back it'll be good.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

>Throw grenade
>It bounces off a fence
>Destroys my personal vehicle instead

At least it was just the uninsured clone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaru you seem to get into the craziest of shit.


 After work if my characters do not return...well...start over...again...all my hate.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

... and I don't know how.

I then threw a grenade into the group of thugs.
Guess what I got? "Mission failed. The coke was destroyed"


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2013)

Just finished the single player.

Time to sell this bad boy.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

signed in and my character n everything is still there but I can't invite or join other people so that's sucky


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2013)

Dad got me the game today.  Best birthday present ever. 


Although i still haven't done an Social Club account, and i probably wont be testing Online today as i want to feel out the orignial game first (but i do have the headset ready, so i can still talk), i just felt like letting you guys know. Feel free to send me friend requests, i will accept all of them. 
​


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

YUP. Guys is still gone. Staying in solo all day til I get back to where I was.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

almost to 205k goal

luxury apartment here I come


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Wish you could skip these cutscenes...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

> I finish a mission and spawn in free roam again
> Some dude kills me instantly
> I respawn and find him
> He's in a helicopter near ground
> Headshot
> Take his helicopter*
> Find some dude on a helipad trying to start his helicopter while being chased by the police
> Land my helicopter on his
> He crashes and gets wasted by the police





Jing said:


> YUP. Guys is still gone. Staying in solo all day til I get back to where I was.


What's the point of this when switching to a new session has the same effect instantly


Marcelle.B said:


> almost to 205k goal
> 
> luxury apartment here I come


I think I'll just save up until the most expensive one


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

First race wont even load now...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2013)

It's disheartening how some events are shorter than loading and setup times


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2013)

Did all the intro missions and then joined a Trevor mission.

After the mission I lost connection. I am not looking forward to logging back in to see if Wraith2 has been lost as well.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

from what I heard the 200k + apartments are all the same thing, here's the one I'm going to buy compared to the most expensive

205k (start at 1:40)

[youtube]z92p7wtrfoY[/youtube]

400k

[youtube]G-HVwZ2A5kA[/youtube]


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

survival mode >>


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh hey I just lost my money in the bank and my stats that were on the Social Page.


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jing said:


> Oh hey I just lost my money in the bank and my stats that were on the Social Page.



Might be due to server issues, again. 

Also, Survival is BS and ridiculously hard.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

made it to wave 7 and got $8500 and that's because I couldn't find a good hiding spot lol I know what to do now though


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2013)

Battlefield 4's BETA waits for you all my children.


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Now servers are being whack again. Not even letting me join a crew session even though I'm the leader of the crew.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

PS3 connectivity is going to suck balls for the next hours, mark my words


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

my crew tags aren't showing up whenever I join a game


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Servers wacky as fuck right now, not even going to bother getting on since there's a good chance it won't save.


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah fuck this. Can't even load up my online save now because the servers are down, says I can't host crew sessions, crew emblem shows up as some hideous grid-like yellow thing and apparently I'm not part of a crew even though I'm the damn leader. 

Ah well, I'll just try the BF4 beta for a bit.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

got my apartment and 15k in the bank, good days works 

only managed to upload garage


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Damn that's one ugly bitch you got there Marcelle.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

Good luck making any good looking female with this character creator


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

exactly 

she looks cool though


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Shit at least you got to keep your character.

I lost my Gauntlet and my bicycle with mine...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Jing said:


> Shit at least you got to keep your character.
> 
> I lost my Gauntlet and my bicycle with mine...



A few people got their characters back by waiting it out, hopefully the same happens for you.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

I got a china man


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> A few people got their characters back by waiting it out, hopefully the same happens for you.



How long does it usually take. Mine has been gone since last evening.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]d5LgiATlu_0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2JYRDpc5KzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Jing said:


> How long does it usually take. Mine has been gone since last evening.



It varies man, people keep saying different timelines.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'm done with it now. I lost another character. It disappeared earlier, then reappeared, showed my rank and money, then after I clicked on it put me into the tutorial and reset me. Social Club stats reset too so it's definitely gone. Sigh.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 6, 2013)

Having difficulties with it too, haven't been able to play a minute of it, because it goes black and I have to reset. I'll try again next week I guess.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

no my stats went to 0 like half hour ago and it's back now so the servers are probably still repairing or something


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 6, 2013)

Well fuck GTA Online just lost my lvl 14 character with 150 K in the bank after no problems all yesterday wake up today fucking gone and Cockstar aint gonna be able get my shit back so fuck them for having to save shit on their "Cloud" let me save that shit to my HD 

Yes I'm mad bro  	

Fuck You Cockstar


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

>Saving online characters to your HD

As if they'd ever let such a hack-inviting thing happen


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

I think I lost my apartment, when I went online I spawned in there then went outside but I can't get back in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2013)

whelp time to see if they came back or not.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

I wanna join you guys in free mode 

But I don't have my PS3 until the weekends


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 6, 2013)

i gave up on this, back to TLoU for me

maybe they will have it sorted in a couple of weeks time, but as of now, shit is unplayable, no point making progress for then be told to start all over


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for someone to take a selfie with his car while in the exact same moment some half-naked dude with makeup explodes it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Well it's fully covered so I'd just shrug.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

What happens when a car is insured and destroyed? Never had that happen
Do you just get the same one again or what


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

you call the insurance company and pay $475 to get it back at a dealership


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What happens when a car is insured and destroyed? Never had that happen
> Do you just get the same one again or what



You can call the insurance company and they'll clone the car for you to pick up. I think they deliver to garages. Also garages have car delivery to where ever you are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2013)

and it is not back and can not really play


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> you call the insurance company and pay $475 to get it back at a dealership



I think the price depends on car types. With Sport, and Super cars being expensive.


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What happens when a car is insured and destroyed? Never had that happen
> Do you just get the same one again or what



It depends, if you destroyed the car, then you have to pay a small fee (something around $1000-$2000) to get the exact same car back. If another player destroys your car, apparently, they pay the fee for it instead. 

Servers just went down again. It's been a bad day for GTAO. Also my brother lost his lvl 30 character, waiting to see if it'll come back when they sort the servers out. 

Oh, also, apparently, the whole paying for death from your bank account thing is a bug and was supposed to be fixed in the patch/update that went out on Saturday, though it seems not to have worked, I'm a little happier that it's a bug and isn't an intended mechanic. Paying $2000 a death was definitely making me avoid public lobbies.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel too many stuff is behind a paywall (with in-game money that is), like passive mode costing 100$, suicide costing 500$ (lol wtf actually) etc.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Wait they cover fees for dicks destroying your cars?

And the losing money from bank was a glitch?

Glorious, time for me to go back to public lobbies showing off.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

115 said:


> Oh, also, apparently, the whole paying for death from your bank account thing is a bug and was supposed to be fixed in the patch/update that went out on Saturday, though it seems not to have worked, I'm a little happier that it's a bug and isn't an intended mechanic. Paying $2000 a death was definitely making me avoid public lobbies.



Good to hear. So if you have no/little cash on you, dying will not cost a lot of money once they actually fix it?

I'm at a loss how they can mess that up though, it sounds like a simple change in the code of the game...
Console gaming is probably partly at fault though, updates can't be as simply and cheaply thrown out like on PC, especially on Xbox (no idea what Sony's policies/costs for updates are)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I think I lost my apartment, when I went online I spawned in there then went outside but I can't get back in.



That sucks, and seems to be another popular bug going around.

I'm too damn nervous now to touch the game or buy an apartment in fear of losing everything.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 6, 2013)

Psn Unoacey

Add me to the crew or something Gais


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone want to join Tha Cookie Monstahs [ MILK ]?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Anyone want to join Tha Cookie Monstahs [ MILK ]?



For which console?


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Wait they cover fees for dicks destroying your cars?
> 
> And the losing money from bank was a glitch?
> 
> Glorious, time for me to go back to public lobbies showing off.



I haven't witnessed it personally as I'm the only one who has actively destroyed my vehicle, though a person a play GTAO a lot swears by it. I'll try to confirm it later when the servers are more stable. 

Also R* confirming it wasn't intended:


It hasn't worked, however, as I believe I'm still getting charged $2000 for deaths, I'll check for this too later, throw myself off of a building then check the transactions.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

I play on PS3, but Xbox guys are welcome to join.


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Good to hear. So if you have no/little cash on you, dying will not cost a lot of money once they actually fix it?
> 
> I'm at a loss how they can mess that up though, it sounds like a simple change in the code of the game...
> Console gaming is probably partly at fault though, updates can't be as simply and cheaply thrown out like on PC, especially on Xbox (no idea what Sony's policies/costs for updates are)



I haven't really confirmed it yet, but there are numerous people on the R* support page saying that deaths are still bugged. Also, Xbox haven't charged for updates for a few months now IIRC. 

I'm not sure what the cap is for deaths, I think it has a maximum cost of $5000, though the lower your cash, the lower the cost.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

@Iron Man

Send a link to it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

[youtube]bOp7l27WgE4[/youtube]


What's weird is that even though I think I lost my apartment everything else is still in tact. There's another problem where it's replaying missions from the start like going to cypress flats and first meeting up with Lester.


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying again now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright joined. 

--

Can't even log on now, just going to take it as a sign to quit for tonight.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 6, 2013)

If you do a solo race and obviously come first, does that count towards unlocking car mods?

If it doesn't... I'll never unlock mods  

I'm the worst driver ever. 

On SP, ~90% of the deaths I've had are car crash related


----------



## 115 (Oct 6, 2013)

What said:


> If you do a solo race and obviously come first, does that count towards unlocking car mods?
> 
> If it doesn't... I'll never unlock mods
> 
> ...



It works for unlocks, doesn't work, however, for the midnight club trophy/achievement.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks 115, you awesome friend.


----------



## Jing (Oct 6, 2013)

Spent the whole evening racing. Rank 10 60k now. Better be there when I wake up...


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

I just wanna see my apartment on the map again, shoudlv'e held off even buying the thing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Character gone.

Good game 200k?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2013)

your newly made character is gone?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Wait what? I've been on since online started. I was level 18.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2013)

I played Online yesterday.

I managed to get in, and it was so fun. 

I met up with this chick called....uhh....Rebelscum66, i think. Nice gal (or boy. I dont know who the real player is. First player that didnt try to fucking shoot me though, so i appreciate the goodwill of the player nonetheless.)

We drove up Chilliad, and then did the sickest drive down.    I was in control through all of it, and surprisingly, for my first timedriving offroad in this game, i'am quite a good driver in the dumbest of situations. 

Did like 30 flips, and the car survived....more or less. (and us as well, ofcourse)

I haven't yet gotten Social Club, but i'll get it when the time comes. (Likely today or tomorrow)

Although i have one question.

I tried to steal one of those Jumbo jets at the airport. I know they can be accessed in Single Player,  but are they really unacessable in Online? I might've just done wrong, but better to confirm it than to waste time trying it out and fail.​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Only big planes we can steal online are c-130 I think.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2013)

Another thing i must add about my Online experience...and Live experience in a whole.


I did find my headset, but as it turns out, i have an very big head (athough i already knew that ), and the mouth thingy of the headset is only able to be infront of me if i have it an special angle. 

The angle however also does so that i dont have the earphone next to my ear, it is directly under it. 


So if anyone wants to talk with me over an party, i do not know how well i'll sound or how well i'll hear you guys. 


But anyhow, i think i'll do okay. Just letting you guys know so that you'll know in case of an Party.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

So I just had this dream last night, that I flew over to LA to watch a GTA V movie in theaters, but I woke up before the opening credits ended. I remember getting goosebumps.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I just had this dream last night, that I flew over to LA to watch a GTA V movie in theaters, but I woke up before the opening credits ended. I remember getting goosebumps.



Sounds like an nice dream to me. I'd want to dream that dream.

.....

Last night, I dreamt of violins and trucks. 


​


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

no srsly, the opening credits were random shots of Vinewood hills and the camera slowly panned towards the VINEWOOD sign, but in crystal clear HD as if it were real, while the loading music was playing:

[YOUTUBE]EwMjazrwPak[/YOUTUBE]

but imagine this in a *movie theater.* One of the most epic stuff I dreamt of, my feels man


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

ite got my apartment back just had to replay some cutscenes

me n what


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't delete your characters yet if they aren't appearing...

You gotta check on your social club to see if they are still there... I learn this the hard way


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Am I okay?


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)

Damn...  how much money you had at first and trying waiting a while and checking again... 

I even had problems when it was showing my character to be disabled...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

It's been 24 hrs. Hope he's back before I wake up.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)

Rockstar need to hurry up and patch this...

I can understand the work needed to be done, but seeing your character getting deleted after you bond with it and put in the work will piss you off


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2013)

So it's still buggy?

Yeah that's the reason I'm not going online atm. That and I wanna finish up story mode. Maybe trophywhore


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2013)

Played a rally race with a friend. It was one of the most fun games I've had in GTAO.

I think we were the only two that actually had headsets which made it a lot easier for us to win.

If you haven't done a rally race yet I definitely recommend it. 



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Psn Unoacey
> 
> Add me to the crew or something Gais



I've added you to the OP. Request an invite to our crew and we'll send you the invite:


----------



## Byrd (Oct 7, 2013)

I love survival... taking out a helicopter with a pistol was hard indeed


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I love survival... taking out a helicopter with a pistol was hard indeed



yess

with a good team survival can be hella dope


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2013)

which level do you unlock survival?

saving up for the cheapest top tier apartment, another 70 or 80k to go. I only want it for future heists tho' don't really see the appeal in having other players come inside. Seems like that'd get boring in about five seconds.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2013)

Level 15 should be survival


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

Bump up to level 15 and you'll get a mission saying to go defend a factory for trevor that's where you fend off different waves of enemies n shit. You also unlock a mission named violent duct that's $9000 payoff so you can replay that to get loads of money


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Bump up to level 15 and you'll get a mission saying to go defend a factory for trevor that's where you fend off different waves of enemies n shit. You also unlock a mission named violent duct that's $9000 payoff so you can replay that to get loads of money



>Get violent duct for the first time
>Press button to replay 
>Nobody else does
>Never get the mission again despite calling Gerald a dozen times


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Played a rally race with a friend. It was one of the most fun games I've had in GTAO.
> 
> *I think we were the only two that actually had headsets which made it a lot easier for us to win.*



I couldve been a much bigger help when i played with you guys if could've talked to you. 

 I tried contacting you throughout our session together. I kept sending you party invites and stuff. But i take it you ignored them because you were already talking to someone else. 

It was fun though. I'd love to do it again. You are an great player and it was an pleasure stealing evidence with you/stealing coke/whatever the fuck that last race thingy was. 

Maybe next time? :33 

I must say though, my strong point is not action (atleast not against characters NOT controlled by an AI), it is driving, so if i'll join in on any kind of ''games'' like we did today, you'll know what role i'd rather take.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I couldve been a much bigger help when i played with you guys if could've talked to you.
> 
> I tried contacting you throughout our session together. I kept sending you party invites and stuff. But i take it you ignored them because you were already talking to someone else.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that.

I'll be logging in in a bit.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I'll be logging in in a bit.



Okay, but it's my brother that is playing right now  (and for the rest of the evening most likely) and he's only interested in Singleplayer, so i cant be joining you in your fun. 

But whenever i have time, i'll try to match my playing time so that i can join in with you and any others around here who'd like to join in. :33​


----------



## Jing (Oct 7, 2013)

Level 15 and finally got 100k in the bank.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iat0ntfPL5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## 115 (Oct 7, 2013)

I need some heists to do already. $9000 a mission just isn't cutting it, I also need to start getting more than 1000RP per mission as it is taking forever to level up now.


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

races are a pretty good way to level up


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 7, 2013)

I saw on R*'s website they released a new patch this weekend.

Is it any good? Did it fix any of your guys' problems? My character is still missing on Social Club so idk.

Haven't logged in since Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah Black Wraith I'm sorry I really tried to play with you but my kinetic is probably annoying to listen to.

I'm gonna chip for a good headset soon though


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

can't you just unplug the kinect? It not the xbox one and even that thing doesn't need mandatory kinect anymore lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> can't you just unplug the kinect? It not the xbox one and even that thing doesn't need mandatory kinect anymore lol



I don't have any headset though.

That's my mic and headphones


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2013)

What's the best apartment to buy in terms of value and not just the cheapest?

[YOUTUBE]lsbgVrHp_Nk[/YOUTUBE]


Punk CM said:


> Yeah Black Wraith I'm sorry I really tried to play with you but my kinetic is probably annoying to listen to.
> 
> I'm gonna chip for a good headset soon though



The whole thing crashed on me anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> What's the best apartment to buy in terms of value and not just the cheapest?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lsbgVrHp_Nk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Was looking forward to play with a fellow NF'er though 

and for some reason my character doesn't show up on social but he's still there after all this time


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

Goddamn I wanna meet more people here, all I met was Zaru ()


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

Daft I added you on psn you didn't add me yet...




Black Wraith said:


> What's the best apartment to buy in terms of value and not just the cheapest?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lsbgVrHp_Nk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



anything 200k and up is perfect, the only difference between em is locations.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know how I'm at the top of the crew and by nearly double the points.


----------



## Jing (Oct 7, 2013)

What has the best view from inside though?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Goddamn I wanna meet more people here, all I met was Zaru ()



Set up a crew lobby then.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

How do I do that? 

And I don't have my PS3 until the weekends


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2013)

whelp time to go on and see if they came back. if not...me=sad/mad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2013)

I recreated my character and am not happy. Gonna shoot people in face not on here.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I'll buy the 205K apartment tomorrow. Looks like it has the best locale out of the affordable high-end apartments.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2013)

where can I find a patriot oonline?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 7, 2013)

In my bum bum


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Gonna trade GTA in Friday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2013)

said just fuck it huh E?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Superman said:


> said just fuck it huh E?



Yeah, singleplayer was fun, but the online showing is unforgivable in my opinion. Server overload is fine, and good. But your social club doesn't work? And we lose our progress because of negligence.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2013)

man E just be a little more payient. It has only been out barely 2 weeks.


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Gonna trade GTA in Friday.



You getting BF4?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Fine I'll give it a week


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bought a appartment, the one near the beach. But gets boring pretty fast.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

The search for a patriot continues...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Character not yet back.

You can eat a dick R*. I'd rather give Dice my money.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't even know how you guys managed to make these 200ks and shit. WHAT!

Are you even having fun playing Online or are you just grinding? Lol. Geez.

Yeah, I've seen the guides. But fuck no I'm not going down to that robotic style play. I quit Runescape back in 2008 because of that. Not gonna start playing games like that all over again.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm having super duper fun


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Grinding is natural to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried to join Jing's server but I couldn't...sad face.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

got an automatic email about the character thing



> Updated 10/8/13: If you have previously created a character but see an empty character selection screen when entering GTA Online, please back out to GTAV Story Mode and try re-entering GTA Online through the pause menu (repeat or wait until Rockstar cloud servers are back up). Do not create a new character in the empty slot where your character should be. If you receive the message 'The Rockstar Cloud Servers Are Unavailable', please return to GTAV Story Mode and follow the steps above. Please do not press “Retry” on the message and do not proceed online with saving disabled, as this may lead to overwriting your existing character. We apologize for this inconvenience and are working on a permanent fix for these issues


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

That message appears in game now.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

so my brother just won $20,000 for making it to wave 10 in survival. New mission plan crew, more survival games


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I don't even know how you guys managed to make these 200ks and shit. WHAT!
> 
> Are you even having fun playing Online or are you just grinding? Lol. Geez.
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the guides. But fuck no I'm not going down to that robotic style play. I quit Runescape back in 2008 because of that. Not gonna start playing games like that all over again.



I played 15 hours of online so far (30 in singleplayer, for comparison, but the wait and load times are probably some hours of that), and made 292k according to the website. That's around 20k per hour, nothing impressive. You can sell one car per hour for 5k-9k if you go for SUVs, 2-3 robberies while passing by will get you another 3-5k, random missions will net 1k-9k each (at or below my level). It's really not difficult to save up for an appartment.

If you actually grind, e.g. Violent Duct farming, you can get 9k every 3 minutes. THAT is grinding. I'm just playing whatever is available.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

FINally my dilligence paid ff...a patriot....I am so happy!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6pAlaJi5gHo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uGEL-jkw3qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

Superman said:


> FINally my dilligence paid ff...a patriot....I am so happy!



I sticky bombed those mother fuckers chasing us.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

how the fuck are these people getting high levels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Jing said:


> I sticky bombed those mother fuckers chasing us.



dat jing just fucking shit up. I should have gotten a faster car. thanks for those runs. I am start grinding some


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Character not yet back.
> 
> You can eat a dick R*. I'd rather give Dice my money.



You say that like it's a bad thing. BF4 all day son!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I played 15 hours of online so far (30 in singleplayer, for comparison, but the wait and load times are probably some hours of that), and made 292k according to the website. That's around 20k per hour, nothing impressive. You can sell one car per hour for 5k-9k if you go for SUVs, 2-3 robberies while passing by will get you another 3-5k, random missions will net 1k-9k each (at or below my level). It's really not difficult to save up for an appartment.
> 
> If you actually grind, e.g. Violent Duct farming, you can get 9k every 3 minutes. THAT is grinding. I'm just playing whatever is available.



Zaru is damn cool


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> how the fuck are these people getting high levels



Some people don't have jobs/school/girlfriend/social life and grind all day on certain missions.


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there a map for the gang attack locations for the online?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Some people don't have jobs/school/girlfriend/social life and grind all day on certain missions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> how the fuck are these people getting high levels



they are not really...people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

won 1st p to p race then in the 2nd one I got blasted at the start...along with 2 others.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

who's online right now for ps3?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> who's online right now for ps3?



me!!!!!!!!!!! Jing was


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

> zaru invites me to race
> enters excitedly
> asks if  I would like to purchase weapons in loading screen
> wonders why the fuck would I need weapons in a race
> race starts and I get my answer, dies twice and comes in last place


----------



## Alicia (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah my first race with Zaru was nuts as well, I managed to shoot a guy from his bike with my shotgun


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> > zaru invites me to race
> > enters excitedly
> > asks if  I would like to purchase weapons in loading screen
> > wonders why the fuck would I need weapons in a race
> > race starts and I get my answer, dies twice and comes in last place



Where you in that GTA type race? I dunno what the fuck happened behind me, the second place was 40 secs behind


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

yea there were rockets flying everywhere n shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

oh yeah mario kart type of race...did not know how to use those at first.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

go to the center guys the boneyard has a sick camping spot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

man survival is rough.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2013)

Good fun Marcelle.B and Superman.

I was in a dumb position at the end of the last survival. 

Sorry had to quit, gotta pick up my girl from work.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

oh cool that was yo putting it down. Cool then see you online probably tomorrow.  about to be off in an hour or 2 myself. been a very long time since I could game this long in a day.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

yep good game

zaru my bad for knocking you out after that robbery  it was an accident


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> yep good game
> 
> zaru my bad for knocking you out after that robbery  it was an accident



I figured lol


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

Fighter jet deathmatch is crazy as fuck


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

I was actually good at it too, we were tied until the other guy made me his prime target.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't quite understand how the aiming lockon works (sometimes it wouldn't lock on with someone in the center of my screen) but somehow it worked out

Not crashing into the ground was the hardest part


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 8, 2013)

Man, I hate flying in any game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fighter jet deathmatch is crazy as fuck



I did one game of this.

I was killed 23 times. I killed 3 times. It was a 20 minute match.

Never again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Sakurasou.


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anyone check to see if if Violent Duct has been nerfed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Violent Duct got patched Already.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it has, 3k you get now.

Although that's not from personal experience, some guy on a mic was saying he got 3k, I think it's just a rumor though.


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2013)

Thought as much. Only got 3k earlier with Supes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo E you going to get over losing your character and just start a new?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

After losing 350k? Doubt it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you made a new character and checked yet? and at a low level was 350k really going to be much later in levels?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo I have a homey named Ultimatepro that would like to join the crew. is that cool with ya?


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2013)

the crew isn't limited to just nf so sure


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2013)

Robbing all the stores in Blaine county...with two choppers. 

The Chopper Bandits are REAL.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Made a character in slot 2. If he isn't back around 20th GTA is gone.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Funnily enough he's a carbon copy of my first character.


----------



## 115 (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Violent Duct got patched Already.



Not really surprised, it's a shame though, would've liked to get a bit more money the easy way. $3,000 a go isn't worth it imo. Looks like it'll be back to races/golf/general stuff until heists come out.

Also, brothers character still hasn't turned up, he's thinking about trading his copy in soon. I'd trade mine in without a second thought if my main character upped and disappeared. It took forever for me to get to rank 41 ffs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2013)

1. Best-selling action-adventure videogame in 24 hours
2. Best-selling videogame in 24 hours
3. Fastest entertainment property to gross $1 billion
4. Fastest videogame to gross $1 billion
5. Highest grossing videogame in 24 hours
6. Highest revenue generated by an entertainment product in 24 hours
7. Most viewed trailer for an action-adventure videogame


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 9, 2013)

Add me guys, my PSN is griffithconquero


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Add me guys, my PSN is griffithconquero



I've added you to the OP. Don't forget to ask for an invite to our crew:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Rockstar seems more concerned with reducing player income than fixing gamebreaking bugs


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

I think they're doing it so people can be limited to go out and buy cash cards.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Ironically, GTA$ are unavailable because people would lose them to bugs


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there some sort of default crew session where the members automatically join? I've only collaborated with Marcelle and Jing so far.

Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Crew members who are online automatically get invited if you autoinvite (though I think they have lower priority than friends and players you recently played with)

No idea how to join a session with crew members specifically unless they are in your friend list
After a mission you should be in the same session anyway though?


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

To hook up in the same room I usually make an "invite only session" and I bring in jing, what, superman and whoever else is online and we just do missions together.


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

got a trophy and $20,000 for reaching wave 10 in survival


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 9, 2013)

Woah fuck man nice.

How much did your apartment cost btw, and how many cars can you fit in your garage?


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

200k and you can fit 10 cars in there and 4 bicycles


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2013)

starting it up...a new patch is out?


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

so it says...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2013)

hhhmmm I wonder if it is the actual fixes...we shall now see...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

"Destroy the cars"
"ok"
"Mission failed: The Cheetah was destroyed"

Well shit maybe the mission objective should have SAID that


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

That was YOUR car?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 9, 2013)

Zaru


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

Ya I thought you were being lazy when you drove up to the rest of them then I recognized you were just putting them in one big ball of destruction, I pulled it out


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

I almost regret buying that middle class appartment because it set me back on the way to a top class appartment
There's not really much of a point inbetween since it's not like you got the money to buy expensive vehicles anyway

Aside from your preferred view through the window, there's really not much of a difference between the high class appartments, right?
I've got about 250k to spend on a new appartment (half of old one included) and I don't know if I should go for a more expensive one


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

so trevor is starting to drop off crates at random times with rp and weapons in them, that's pretty cool



Zaru said:


> Aside from your preferred view through the window, there's really not much of a difference between the high class appartments, right?



nope you get the same amount of car and bike space as well, as I said before they're really all the same lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 9, 2013)

If anyone has reported this issue before I don't know, but in the main game, I cannot advance to the Big Score mission. The big "H" shows up at the strip club but the bodyguards won't even let Trevor in the back, and I've tried suggestions of getting the three characters at the location but that triggers nothing. I also tried ordering a Bravado to see if that would trigger anything, but nothing. Anyone have any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 9, 2013)

Did you install the patches for GTA V before this?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 9, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Did you install the patches for GTA V before this?



Yes, the latest I installed today.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

High class appartment and sniper rifle unlocked
Dis gon' be gud


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2013)

Wish survival went past round 10.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

I only ever got to round 7, does the game just throw more helicopters at you later or is there anything else?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2013)

Sends 4 helicopters, a much bigger wave and most of them carry mini-guns.


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

depending on where you are though it's not too hard, the boneyard is where I made it through level 10 and I just camped in the center barn with the other people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> depending on where you are though it's not too hard, the boneyard is where I made it through level 10 and I just camped in the center barn with the other people



 no one wanted to do that last night...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Now I have no idea what to set as my next "goal"

Maybe to buy a nice car and fully upgrade it, sounds more expensive than a high end appartment though


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> depending on where you are though it's not too hard, the boneyard is where I made it through level 10 and I just camped in the center barn with the other people



True enough, I hit 10 so far on Boneyard, Sandy Shores and Industry Plant.

Railyard I only got to play once and died at 5. 

--

The get into and destroy jets in Ford Zancudo is fun.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 9, 2013)

So found out you can set your wife on fire with Gasoline as Michael. Was an interesting discovery while I was checking my stocks. Need to get that country club. I need to try more random shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2013)

Man Base Invader's mission is a very good low level money getting mission. 25k a pop.


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2013)

is that what you've been inviting me the whole time? every time I try to join the room is full


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> is that what you've been inviting me the whole time? every time I try to join the room is full



nope some lvl 30 guy name nock416. cool dude.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

cool

so what's everyone spending their money on? I just got $50,000 doing a couple races and dropped it all on modding my cars lol I'm wishing I could mod my bike as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2013)

saving for top tier apartment for one of my characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2013)

Saving mine for a high class hooker. 

But I actually don't know, I'm just saving right now, I don't see myself buying an apartment or modding my cars much just yet,


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

If I had a very easy way to at least get my 9F Candi, and a apartment if definitely still play. I estimate that would be 230-40k.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Dying from running into a wall if pretty hilarious.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 10, 2013)

Made about 50k playing survival in the boneyard(camp on top of building near fence as long you got something to shoot down copters), won't be too long to I get my crib and do some heists


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

It will be as long as Rockstar needs to actually implement heists


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

we need to do some gang activities


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Tried logging in today but kept on having problems on my side.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2013)

is the update for Xbox 360 out yet?


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Update is out. 

- Fixes multiple issues causing character deletion or other loss of progress
- Fixes issues causing infinite loading, infinite sky cams, and missing interface options between jobs
- Fixes an issue causing the "replay" option to be locked out on certain jobs
- Fixes an issue where a player would become stuck in the mod garage when respraying a Sanchez motor bike
- Fixes an issue where the Player became stuck inside Los Santos Customs during Online tutorial flow. 
- Fixes an issue causing the loss of guns and ammo
- Fixes issues causing GTA races ending early because of players spawning too far ahead
- Fixes issues in Last Team Standing where sessions would not progress past the lobby
- Fixes issues with network errors when joining Last Team Standing using Quick Job
- Added clarifications around when a player is using a temporary character in GTA Online during - Rockstar Cloud server outages
- Adjusts the monetary penalty for being killed in a One on One match

The thing is, it still doesn't fix the death penalty for freemode or team deathmatch, so I'm still going to be avoiding public lobbies like the plague. It also doesn't fix the death penalty for missions, so doing missions where you get $1500 will leave you at a loss of $500.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

115 said:


> It also doesn't fix the death penalty for missions, so doing missions where you get $1500 will leave you at a loss of $500.



Well I guess we'll just have to


*Spoiler*: __ 



git gud




I tried that one Lester mission where you have to DESTROY police vehicles in multiple locations although you get 3 stars after the first one and every cop in the city wants a piece of your ass

It would probably be easy to remember the locations and simultaneously do it within seconds with multiple players, but without such coordination that mission costs way too much...


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well I guess we'll just have to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Aye, though the AI in this is comparable to Red Dead Redemption's online, with the Mexicans who could one hit kill you with a throwing knife from 800 yards away. 

Haven't tried that mission yet, did you try calling up Lester to remove your wanted level? It costs $500 but it's better than getting killed.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

It's ridiculous sometimes, they upped the accuracy of the AI to a level where you sometimes HAVE NO WAY TO AVOID GETTING HIT.
E.g. stealing a van from the Lost, if any of those fuckers spawns near you while you flee, they will shoot THROUGH THE VAN FROM BEHIND despite barely being within the draw distance of the game. Several teammates and myself died that way already. It's not hard to pass the mission but dying like that is fucking annoying since you take damage from something you can't control.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's ridiculous sometimes, they upped the accuracy of the AI to a level where you sometimes HAVE NO WAY TO AVOID GETTING HIT.
> E.g. stealing a van from the Lost, if any of those fuckers spawns near you while you flee, they will shoot THROUGH THE VAN FROM BEHIND despite barely being within the draw distance of the game. Several teammates and myself died that way already. It's not hard to pass the mission but dying like that is fucking annoying since you take damage from something you can't control.



Getting so badly by gunfire whilst in a car is just too damn ridiculous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well I guess we'll just have to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That mission was a slight pain because of the damn 2nd vehicle (Riot Van or whatever) you have to blow up. I had to figure out the right spot to throw the grenade at while getting shot up by the cops.

I can do the mission pretty easy now, if you need help with it let me know.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

so fucking close to beating wave 10 lol good game guys


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 10, 2013)

Those two survival games were my first. I was pretty awful. I missed a chopper with the RPG. ~___~


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Can you take out the survival helicopters with a sniper rifle? That sounds like a more reasonable option once you unlock it


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

I usually aim for the pilot lol


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Boneyard is the easiest Survival Mission to do. There's one hell of a vantage point for all four players, on top of the roof of the building behind the sheltered area with the soda machine in it. Go straight ahead through the gate and on the left you can climb up onto the roof, it's next to the broken planes, you'll have the busted cars on the right. It gives very adequate cover from ground enemies so the only trouble you'll have is helicopters. Basically on the waves with Heli's, just have people go into the middle of the roof (less likely to get shot because when aiming out of cover you are exposed over the sides of the walls) and fire their assault rifles at the Heli until they take out the driver and/or shooters. This way you'll have two people in cover shooting ground enemies while the two in the middle take out the heli's. 

That's how I completed it. Also make sure to stock up on grenades and sticky bombs, they come in very handy in later waves, especially when you're the last alive. Stay in cover, blindfire the grenades at the enemies, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea we were just doing it on top the roof but we messed up on wave 10.


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Eh shit happens, getting to wave 10 is worth it anyway seeing as you get around $17,000 from it IIRC and around 2000-3000RP. Survival right now is my favorite mission, grants a fair amount of RP/Cash, it's relatively fun and also puts your shooting up.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

115 said:


> Eh shit happens, getting to wave 10 is worth it anyway seeing as you get around $17,000 from it IIRC and around 2000-3000RP. Survival right now is my favorite mission, grants a fair amount of RP/Cash, it's relatively fun and also puts your shooting up.



So what you're saying is that Rockstar will nerf that next


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

they better not


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

On GAF and 4chan people are already all like "shhhh, Rockstar might hear you" when people talk about successful Survival farming


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It will be as long as Rockstar needs to actually implement heists



Oh they took them out bummer, guess it makes sense since you'll need a lot of resources to do one properly(cars,equipment,weapons,crew) other than the high end apartment and chalkboard. Either way I'll be ready in no time.

And to add to the Bone yard survival tips, i just played with this dude and we got to the end even though I died a lot(roof doesn't work very good when by yourself) if you squeeze yourself in between fence and shipping container you almost can't get hit especially by helicopters.


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well...that was hilarious. Did a standard mission involving killing some Lost and stealing some meth which basically went like this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




> Hard for the 1.5RP bonus

> Two members dead almost instantly, shotguns be damned. 

> Me and the other guy make our escape but our car catches fire.

> Swiftly abandon the car while trying to chase the meth vehicle. 

> Meth vehicle happens to be a motorcycle...driving up a mountain. 

> We chase after said motorcycle with my vehicle being...a mobile home (breaking bad style). 

> We hit the motorcycle at about 5mph, the dude flies off regardless...and rolls down the hill.

> Our vehicle proceeds to stall, following and crushing the guy who is rolling down hill.

> Grab the meth and here come the cavalry as we hit the road at the bottom of the hill. 

> Get headshotted from behind by some dude on another motorcycle. 

> Seeing as I'm the driver, the mobile home proceeds to spiral out of control. 

> Vehicle relentlessly crushes to Lost who had gotten off their motorcycles. 

> Vehicle then proceeds to launch off the side of a cliff and onto the sand. 

> Vehicle attempts a majestic leap over a rock, doesn't have enough momentum and essentially gets stuck. 

> Final guy gets shotgunned from the side. 



Tragically beautiful.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

So apparently your stats go down if you don't use them a lot, like if you don't shoot stuff on a regular basis it goes down a little bit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Every time I sit down to play I get some sort of connection error on my side



Marcelle.B said:


> So apparently your stats go down if you don't use them a lot, like if you don't shoot stuff on a regular basis it goes down a little bit.



What? This is just stupid.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's ridiculous sometimes, they upped the accuracy of the AI to a level where you sometimes HAVE NO WAY TO AVOID GETTING HIT.
> E.g. stealing a van from the Lost, if any of those fuckers spawns near you while you flee, they will shoot THROUGH THE VAN FROM BEHIND despite barely being within the draw distance of the game. Several teammates and myself died that way already. It's not hard to pass the mission but dying like that is fucking annoying since you take damage from something you can't control.



Indeed... I was so fucking surprised how hard it is to deal with the police in direct combat in this GTA.
Haven't played any GTA 4 version but in any other GTA from PS2 I could literally toy with the police for hours even.
But here? I don't last 5-10 minutes(not trying to escape, since escaping is quite easy actually) unless I have a tank/Rhyno or a Fighter Jet.

Having some net problems in my PS3 for some reason so I can't play GTA O yet... :/


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> So apparently your stats go down if you don't use them a lot, like if you don't shoot stuff on a regular basis it goes down a little bit.



Are you sure? That sounds more like a bug than an actual feature. Though my health is bizarre...every now and again it'll say 20/100 followed immediately by 40/100, then it'll do it again when I level up some more. 

GTAO has had a rough start to say the least.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2013)

did you install the update Grimm?

@115

yea that's been happening to me as well, I got the 40/100 thing while I was being chased by cops :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Indeed... I was so fucking surprised how hard it is to deal with the police in direct combat in this GTA.
> Haven't played any GTA 4 version but in any other GTA from PS2 I could literally toy with the police for hours even.
> But here? I don't last 5-10 minutes(not trying to escape, since escaping is quite easy actually) unless I have a tank/Rhyno or a Fighter Jet.
> 
> Having some net problems in my PS3 for some reason so I can't play GTA O yet... :/



That's why I still haven't gotten to 5 stars yet.

The health is just too small to go around and start shooting and blowing stuff up. With 4 stars by the time you manage to get into a car you'll be dead and if you do manage to get in you'll die from gunfire before you move ten feet.

It's a shame that after all these hours I still haven't just taken off the auto-save, gone and spent all my money on weapons and ammo and go berserk like I used to do in the older games. With three characters together this would have been so much damn fun to do.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VipFzAtQPkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm sure it's been said before but it's really a shame how easy it is to die in this game. So many small accidents have killed me. I understand that if I'm going 60 MPH on a motorcycle and my upper torso clips a pole that it would kill me IRL but it shouldn't in GTA : (


----------



## 115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I'm sure it's been said before but it's really a shame how easy it is to die in this game. So many small accidents have killed me. I understand that if I'm going 60 MPH on a motorcycle and my upper torso clips a pole that it would kill me IRL but it shouldn't in GTA : (



It's not so much the dying that bothers me, it's the penalty for death that I find to be ridiculous. It's hard enough to save up/make money as it is, charging $2000 a death on top of that is stupid. Also enemy AI needs to be toned down a bit, especially when it comes to their perfect accuracy and tendency for headshots.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 11, 2013)

Me and my brother are both playing the singleplayer. Tons of fun so far.


And i do help him out. Not that he is a bad player (he actually finished more missions than me of the get-go.) but for an example, my brother is really bad at driving helicopters.

....

Whilst i am actually an really good pilot.  


(An virtual pilot, but none the less. My skills are quite impressive compared to most gamers. But that said, my skills in GTA games have aways been focused more on driving and flying *which is why my skills are somewhat more honed than other online gamers that...just seems to shoot everyone and never drive anywhere.*, so i've never really been more than....about average when it comes to dealing with action on the ground with no vehicles....atleast against OTHER players. But if we play online and anyone here needs an get-away driver or just someone to drive them anywhere, i'm your man.)

So whenever the missions require you to drive helicopters, i help my little brother out.  

(As an example, when we were gonna steal the Cargobob for the Merryweather heist, he drove us there, but i got away with the heli. It was intense as fuck, as missiles were on my tail frequently. But i managed to avoid them all by rising up and down and banking left and right. It sounds simple, but MAN. I was close to become burning scrap metal several times over, but i got off with no harm.) 


Because that is what you do when you are family.

You help them pull off sick heists. ​


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't wait for the hopefully matured PC version and all the mod shenanigans people will come up with


----------



## Alicia (Oct 11, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Me and my brother are both playing the singleplayer. Tons of fun so far.
> 
> 
> And i do help him out. Not that he is a bad player (he actually finished more missions than me of the get-go.) but for an example, my brother is really bad at driving helicopters.
> ...



You should fly fighter jets then, stealing them from Fort Zancudo is fun as hell


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

PLAYERS WILL RECEIVE 500 000$ IN OCTOBER


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 11, 2013)

So I guess everyone will have the most expensive apartment.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

I reckon a lot more will spend it on expensive cars


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> So I guess everyone will have the most expensive apartment.



Well, if you need that. I see no reason to upgrade from a high class appartment to a high class appartment in a different location.

But yeah, nobody will have to farm for an appartment after this except people who start playing after October.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> PLAYERS WILL RECEIVE 500 000$ IN OCTOBER



Time to set that up then I suppose 

PSN: puppykamikazi


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

are you joining the crew too?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 11, 2013)

21 Awesome Easter Eggs In 'Grand Theft Auto V'


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

So either the matchmaking is terrible or the NF crew is very inactive.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> So either the matchmaking is terrible or the NF crew is very inactive.



I played for half an hour earlier and noticed the same, not even invites


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

the only person online for me right now is erio but more people usually come on later


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I played for half an hour earlier and noticed the same, not even invites



It didn't say you were online for the crew section, just Jing, Marcelle and someone else.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope Marcelle, and Jing are on in a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2013)

I need to get more active on GTAO now that's its fixed 


Plus I'd love to have that 500 k to buy a nice apartment


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 11, 2013)

Woo. Just finished level 10 on survival. We only had one chopper tho' other times it's been three, hm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2013)

what would be awesome is if Rockstar gave us halloween costumes we could buy


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd be down for that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd love to be like some sort of cape crusader, robbing a liquor store


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me how I can get a "Bad Sport" when I was kicked by other people ? That's some serious bullshit.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I'd love to be like some sort of cape crusader, robbing a liquor store



I wanna be a pirate 



Moon Fang said:


> Can someone please explain to me how I can get a "Bad Sport" when I was kicked by other people ? That's some serious bullshit.



did you get the dunce hat?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Jing and wjones83 join then leave.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> did you get the dunce hat?



Dont think so no.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Level 4 and can't seem to get shit done. Any advice ?


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

we'll help you out if you want just invite us to your room

u on ps3 right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I wanna be a pirate
> 
> 
> 
> did you get the dunce hat?



awww man that sounds awesome.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah i'm on ps3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Add me and invite if you need help. I'm just assaulting cows right now.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

violent what's your psn again?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll join you and violent.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Send that job again.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

ok added

for some reason they said your name wasn't registered


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

Fuck. Unable to join.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

violent you look like a creepy ass hitchhiker just standing there


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> violent you look like a creepy ass hitchhiker just standing there



Rofl, why did you leave?

This mission is annoying as fuck.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

alright meng. I'll do this ava and get on Moon, and Violent add Erio__Touwa ( two underscore)


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm cooking, I just joined to get your name properly and add you


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

who blew up the van?


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 11, 2013)

I think i'm having connection issues. Ill be back on tomorrow guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

that tractor kill 

see ya moon


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

When the RV exploded it surprised the hell outta me. 

--

I see Marcelle pass me in the race the go head to head with a tree at top speed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Never race Marcelle.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to race too


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> When the RV exploded it surprised the hell outta me.
> 
> --
> 
> I see Marcelle pass me in the race the go head to head with a tree at top speed.



some car came outta freaking nowhere and tripped me out



Sasuke said:


> I want to race too



you can join in the next one


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't join Marcelle or Jing.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

we're doing survival, after this i'll make a private room and invite everyone


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

sheesh this is like the worst survival place, no place to camp lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn Helicopter.


----------



## Jing (Oct 11, 2013)

Body armor doesnt protect dick. God damn.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

lol k i'm making a room


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> some car came outta freaking nowhere and tripped me out



Lol yeah the same car almost smoked me. 

--

Rolling with NF has been jokes thus far.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

fuckinggg

treeee


lol ya'll can start up any mission i'm down for anything


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuckinggg
> 
> treeee
> 
> ...



You and these trees. Rofl, second one I've seen you hit. 

-- 

Good on Marcelle to get NF sessions going.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

ya'll disappeared though, after I do this mission I'll invite everyone in again


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 11, 2013)

well, that was  interesting

It's annoying how you don't go back into the same game after a mission


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Us trying to get the hideout alone was a challenge, everyone sliding all over the place.


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

the room is full we can't join


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2013)

Good fun everyone tonight, gotta go take my girl to the movies, till next time NF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2013)

peace VN


guys lets do some base invader...get some good money an rp


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

does that count as gang attacks? cuz I need 5 of those to unlock a new tattoo I want...

also ciao vn


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2013)

just did a gang attack by myself and got a trophy for clearing, that shit is fun as hell lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I'm happy, I got the Nissan GTR 35 essentially now as my car (second favorite car). Though I wish I could get a Nissan Skyline R34 (favorite car), it's okay. 

--

Lol that ATV mission was a pain in the ass Jing.


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2013)

who's online right now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm online but about to get a hair cut, so I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2013)

arrrgghh and I just joined your session too lol ok ciao


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll come play shortly.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 12, 2013)

FUCK FUCK FUCK

The cops on GTAO are impossible, I cannot lose them no matter WHAT.

I traveled across the entire city from east LS to west LS to North LS to even Blaine county, I go off-road, I go in small alleyways, I take sharp turns and sudden corners, I try to hide, I try to speed off at high speed, I take the highway, I fight them, I drive into the fucking mountains... it's just NOT FUCKING POSSIBLE to lose them. FUCK/


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> The cops on GTAO are impossible, I cannot lose them no matter WHAT.
> 
> I traveled across the entire city from east LS to west LS to North LS to even Blaine county, I go off-road, I go in small alleyways, I take sharp turns and sudden corners, I try to hide, I try to speed off at high speed, I take the highway, I fight them, I drive into the fucking mountains... it's just NOT FUCKING POSSIBLE to lose them. FUCK/



Sure fire way to lose them man is just go underground in the tunnels, I've lost 5 stars easily using that method. 

Or you could just use a helicopter as a get-away vehicle.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone host some missions, races, survival, whatever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2013)

I will later on, need to go eat and run errands.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2013)

just got home and logging on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2013)

so I was racing my cousin, when suddenly my stinger launched  a jeep into sky and I swear the jeep was spinning 


I wish I had taken a pic man


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2013)

remember to always put bulletproof tires and armour on your car before gang wars kids


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2013)

there are ullet proof tires?


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2013)

yea they're $25,000


----------



## Alicia (Oct 12, 2013)

Superman, you already got a bounty on your head  I first decided to hunt you down, but once I saw that you were in our crew, I said fuck it


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 12, 2013)

The sniper rifle rocks.

The cargobob is pretty awesome, I will manage to kill someone by dropping a vehicle onto them eventually.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> The sniper rifle rocks.
> 
> The cargobob is pretty awesome, I will manage to kill someone by dropping a vehicle onto them eventually.



Just wait above a pay n' spray or ammu nation and wait for the player symbol to move.

Imagine their reaction, that must be priceless.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2013)

So how do you mute people, these fucking dumbass 12 year old kids screaming in their mics is annoying. It's COD all over again.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]exhMLCeP9Pc[/YOUTUBE]

Did anyone see this?


----------



## Jing (Oct 12, 2013)

Just change it to where you can only hear crew and friends.

Also That mission was fucked. Was still flying and it said I failed it. Thats great...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn, the minigun ain't the same, it doesn't blow vehicles up in one second like before


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 13, 2013)

Would've joined you guys online if not for the fucking lag. It annoys me to no end...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2013)

Jing said:


> Just change it to where you can only hear crew and friends.
> 
> Also That mission was fucked. Was still flying and it said I failed it. Thats great...



The worst/funniest thing is the fact you were basically at the helipad to finish the mission and get a nice 25k.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2013)

Is it safe to try online again?


----------



## Soca (Oct 14, 2013)

It should be, the newest patch fixed up some stuff.


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

Bro just lost his character.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2013)

GTA V coming for the PC, eh? Good, I expected it in the summer next year but it might come in the spring.

Master Race will have its justice.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> GTA V coming for the PC, eh? Good, I expected it in the summer next year but it might come in the spring.
> 
> Master Race will have its justice.



I'm gonna buy it on PC again in some Steam sale anyway, but you should be aware of one thing if you intend to play online:

The player base on PC will be much lower. That means for any particular mission, race or whatever, you will have a harder time finding people who are currently willing to do the same.
Unless you got a large, active crew, you will feel alone.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow then I guess I should wait a bit before purchasing. Should have guessed the much later release date would lead to something like this :/


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2013)

Game is still worth every penny even without the MP.
I'm not finished with the missions and i have already played over 20 hours. Value for money.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

It will be on a Steam sale for 10 bucks with all possible DLC someday, of course it's worth the money even without the MP. But the multiplayer (when it's working) with a lot of people is an experience I didn't want to miss which is why I didn't wait for the PC version.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 14, 2013)

How do we get the 250k on online i played a bit yesterday but nothing?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

Patience, greedy one. They'll give those 250k batches out throughout the month, not instantly after the announcement.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 14, 2013)

huh

I thought it was 500k


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

Paid out in two batches of 250k for whatever reason.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 14, 2013)

well that won't do

I'd already spent the money in my head, hopefully it isn't a long delay between payments

I think maybe it was done to limit the amount of people who'd purchase the most expensive apartments, they'll get impatient


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2013)

After selling a car my 360 crashed and I had to restart my console.

This has happened twice now.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 14, 2013)

After a tedious grind I platinumed the game. I do enjoy it, but not as much as others, that's why I wanna sell it soon. Before I do it though, I need some extra money to buy a tank and troll people to oblivion. Should be fun. Already can access a Buzzard for free but a tank should be way better.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EXCHQ2LXi0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 14, 2013)

lol that last one about boarding a 747. How do people come up with those


----------



## Soca (Oct 14, 2013)

that last one was insane


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> lol that last one about boarding a 747. How do people come up with those



I'm more impressed by the whole "landing a helicopter on a plane" thing

Now that's a heist idea if I've ever seen one


----------



## Alicia (Oct 14, 2013)

landing a chopper on a flying 747?

Dayum that guy has great flying skills in GTA


----------



## Alicia (Oct 14, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> After a tedious *grind *I platinumed the game. I do enjoy it, but not as much as others, that's why I wanna sell it soon. Before I do it though, I need some extra money to buy a tank and troll people to oblivion. Should be fun. Already can access a Buzzard for free but a tank should be way better.



what's so much fun about grinding? I fucking hate grinding its a sore excuse for devs to count in longer playtime.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuck grinding. Period. I've been chilling and having fun moments. Goble


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 14, 2013)

so are people getting bored already

there doesn't seem to ever be many people in the crew online

or just timezones


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2013)

Driving along on the highway minding my own business when all of sudden a wild Jing appears and slams his plane into the cars infront of me creating a huge explosion.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kGfVhfqXJko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2013)

got most expensive apartment before stimulus....fuck yeah feels good.


----------



## 115 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still waiting for a casino. Make it happen R*.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> what's so much fun about grinding? I fucking hate grinding its a sore excuse for devs to count in longer playtime.



I want to sell the game with as little loss as possible, and given that I wanted to platinum it and the mp is dumb amounts of fun but not my thing in general, I decided to take the easy and painful route  prefer mp of games like u3, tlou instead. But mp of gtav has great potential, if they add heists and more content then it will be lots of fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2013)

Superman said:


> got most expensive apartment before stimulus....fuck yeah feels good.



You can thank me for inviting you to all those big payout missions homie.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2013)

when rockstar starts paying out that money I'll hopefully have a million dollars, I wonder if there's a trophy for that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> You can thank me for inviting you to all those big payout missions homie.



....Thank you Vilent-nin.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2013)

Joined a mission and it was lvl75.

Easiest 25k I've ever made.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2013)

ok so my brother figured out how to make logos transparent on the site instead of having that annoying ass white space in the back ground


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> ok so my brother figured out how to make logos transparent on the site instead of having that annoying ass white space in the back ground



that looks neat

the NFGD emblem looks lame in comparison


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2013)

yea that's why I'm gonna change it soon, it'll be cool :33


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2013)

ok published new logo



the bones are whatever colour your clothes or car is, just waiting until death switches it to the main logo

 if the logo didn't have to be naruto based i would've found something much cooler to replace it with lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> ok published new logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is sick.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd rather just ditch the Naruto theme but that's pretty good

can we only put the emblem on plain shirts? I never see the option for any of my snazzy clothes


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2013)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with Violent Nin...but then marcelle went and made a sick logo there. Could chage the name to jsut "NFGD" instead of what we got now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2013)

damn Marcelle went off 


anyways I was representing our crew rather well today


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2013)

Was playing the mission Meth'd Up, failed and have no clue how to get that mission again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Was playing the mission Meth'd Up, failed and have no clue how to get that mission again



try calling the person who gave you the job and see if he gives you the same one


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 15, 2013)

Omni, jing, can you guys add my brother to psn and invite him too? His PSN is lasadaii.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2013)

got a bounty on my head for 10,000 


too bad I went into passive mode


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 15, 2013)

Guys, could you invite my brother to the crew:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> try calling the person who gave you the job and see if he gives you the same one



Tried that but Gerald keeps giving me that river mission with the Lost and Vagos.


----------



## Soca (Oct 15, 2013)

Koppachino said:


> Guys, could you invite my brother to the crew:



recruited       .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2013)

speaking of crew...I am not even at least Representative?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 15, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> recruited       .



Thanks, he's in.


----------



## Jing (Oct 15, 2013)

Riding on a train shooting everything is fun.






Until you have no ammo left.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2013)

Haven't been on since Sunday. Just waiting for the 250k. I've been like,'Why exhaust myself when I'll be getting free money?'
TROLOLOL.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2013)

This is so cool:


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2013)

What the best place to buy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Tried that but Gerald keeps giving me that river mission with the Lost and Vagos.



It will pop up again but it might take some time. 

Don't worry you'll get it.


----------



## Soca (Oct 16, 2013)

I hate hate hate how you don't get bits of rep or money for trying to do big missions. I was just doing one of martins jobs where you destroy all his rivals in 3 different locations and I got to the last part where you kill the last guy in a plane and I died with 0 rewards to show for effort. I killed 40 people by myself, went to different amunations and bought armor twice and I get nothing in the end. That sucks


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2013)

^That's what you get for doing missions without me.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2013)

High risk high reward I'd say
Assuming the reward is even high compared to your level


----------



## Soca (Oct 16, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> ^That's what you get for doing missions without me.



lucky

just lucky 

I needed my car, it's bulletproof n shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> lucky
> 
> just lucky
> 
> I needed my car, it's bulletproof n shit



Los Santos Connection is a fun mission, too bad Marcelle died so soon, he couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Nidave (Oct 16, 2013)

We all already know this is GotY.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2013)

apparently GTA can't even be considered for best Graphic design


----------



## Jing (Oct 16, 2013)

Got that survival trophy too.


----------



## Soca (Oct 16, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Gotta put the team on yo back brah!



pssh when we need you to bring down helicopters we'll call lol



Jing said:


> Got that survival trophy too.



nice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2013)

too bad someone put a 100,000 dollar on this guy today


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 17, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> too bad someone put a 100,000 dollar on this guy today



Stay in a private game for 48 in game hours and that money is all yours. 

Easiest 100k ever.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 17, 2013)

You can't put a 100k bounty, max is 10k from what I've tried (so you pay 20k because Lester takes half the cut)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2013)

What's with all these high levels sucking so bad at everything. Played with some guys in the 130's and they all suck.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2013)

they probably boosted to get there

anyone playing?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> What's with all these high levels sucking so bad at everything. Played with some guys in the 130's and they all suck.



Someone on that level most likely farmed a mission in excess. That doesn't make you good.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm still at level 8 or something and have little over 6k


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Stay in a private game for 48 in game hours and that money is all yours.
> 
> Easiest 100k ever.



thanks for the heads up 



Pain In The Ass said:


> You can't put a 100k bounty, max is 10k from what I've tried (so you pay 20k because Lester takes half the cut)



but I saw the bounty and it said 100,000 :sanji

so unless the game glitched , I have no idea why I saw it.


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2013)

new patch out 



> Fixes numerous issues that were causing vehicle loss and/or loss of vehicle mods
> Fixes an issue where the incorrect car is replaced when choosing to replace a car in a full garage
> Fixes an exploit allowing players to sell the same vehicle multiple times
> Fixes an issue that caused personal vehicles to be duplicated
> ...



losing $500 instead of $2000 is the best news I think, also here's the news of when they're putting the 250k into peoples accounts



> Hey guys, in regards to questions about the first deposit of GTA$. We're aiming to make the first deposit of $250,000 in all players accounts early next week once we've confirmed that any remaining game progress issues have been fixed for the community in this latest title update. Thanks for understanding and stay tuned to the Newswire for more details.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> they probably boosted to get there
> 
> anyone playing?





Zaru said:


> Someone on that level most likely farmed a mission in excess. That doesn't make you good.



Or maybe they handed their controller over to a friend who is less competent.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never lost any money when I've died.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've never lost any money when I've died.



Or you just didn't notice because the amount was too small


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## 115 (Oct 18, 2013)

They literally cut mission rewards in half.


----------



## Jing (Oct 18, 2013)

Holy shit they do not like us making money in this game...looks like the only thing missions are worth doing is for leveling up...

I read on Gaf that if you're not at the rank for a job/mission, then you cant join. Even when invited by a friend. We need to test this.


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2013)

They upped the price for ammo in the mission load menus as well, the sticky bombs for example were $400 now they're up to $600. Pretty sure they're doing this so people can get into cash cards.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

So they're giving out free money but taking it away at the same time


----------



## Jing (Oct 18, 2013)

They better come out with the god damned heists soon or else people will quit. I aint gonna spend all this time farming money.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Most of those lower paying missions barely even have any return if you buy armor + ammo at all

If I was still actively playing this I'd be mad
Now I'm just sad


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2013)

dafuq, jing why did you get $9000 on that last mission?


----------



## Jing (Oct 18, 2013)

I dont know. I mustve done that one before and forgot. They reduced the pay offs for everything now if you're not doing it for the first time.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 18, 2013)

Because he died

I did too

If you die the pay gets cut in half

Gotta move those cash cards


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Oct 18, 2013)

Meh, Simpsons are lame now.


----------



## 115 (Oct 18, 2013)

So the novelty of online has completely worn off on me now. As much as the world is huge, it's also completely dead. You can't actually do much of anything outside of missions. Every activity seems detached from the world, even things as simple as golf and darts take you to a different screen where you essentially host a mini-game, something about it just feels completely mundane. 

You can't gamble, go to a bar, play cards, nothing like that. Missions are all basically the same thing, kill enemies, grab objective, take objective back. Races and Parachute jumps are fun in short bursts but aren't fun over longer periods of time. For such a large world there seems to be a whole lot of nothing. 

Red Dead Redemption was better than this, a lot better, everything was integrated, gang hideouts were fun because they could be spontaneous and you could do them with random people, after which you'd still be able to free roam without transitioning into the fucking sky. Not to mention friendly lobbies, I actually miss those, because everyone and their mother wants you dead the moment you step in a public lobby. 

$500 for deaths is something that has HAD to be done because they've lowered the paygrade so much. It just feels like an endless grind for RP at this point. We still haven't had the free clothing update yet so clearly Heists will be quite a wait. There's only a month left until PS4 ffs, as soon as that's out my 360 is gone and GTA along with it. 

Sorry for the rant but this game is getting boring fast. Might actually go back to RDR.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 18, 2013)

115 said:


> So the novelty of online has completely worn off on me now. As much as the world is huge, it's also completely dead. You can't actually do much of anything outside of missions. Every activity seems detached from the world, even things as simple as golf and darts take you to a different screen where you essentially host a mini-game, something about it just feels completely mundane.
> 
> You can't gamble, go to a bar, play cards, nothing like that. Missions are all basically the same thing, kill enemies, grab objective, take objective back. Races and Parachute jumps are fun in short bursts but aren't fun over longer periods of time. For such a large world there seems to be a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> ...



I agree tbh. Especially because when I get online, nobody of our crew shows up or wants to join any session I host.


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2013)

pretty sure we'll be able to gamble when the heists also come into play and the stock market goes back up, hopefully that'll make things a bit better for people.


----------



## 115 (Oct 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I agree tbh. Especially because when I get online, nobody of our crew shows up or wants to join any session I host.



Solo'ing is the absolute worst. 



Marcelle.B said:


> pretty sure we'll be able to gamble when the heists also come into play and the stock market goes back up, hopefully that'll make things a bit better for people.



In all my time playing GTAO I've never seen the stock market actually up and running  also I'm hoping we'll be able to gamble soon-ish, though I was honestly surprised that there are no casinos anywhere. They better do whatever it is that they're doing fast though, also we need friendly lobbies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2013)

Psshh fuck ya'll, I'm mostly online sending invites for good/fun missions but you guys don't accept. The only people that show are Marcelle, Jing and Superman.


----------



## 115 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake. The rooftop in Boneyard is now "off limits" as is the glitch spot on Sandy Survival. The glitch spot I don't really mind, but the rooftop in Boneyard, really?


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2013)

115 said:


> Solo'ing is the absolute worst.
> 
> 
> 
> In all my time playing GTAO I've never seen the stock market actually up and running  also I'm hoping we'll be able to gamble soon-ish, though I was honestly surprised that there are no casinos anywhere. They better do whatever it is that they're doing fast though, also we need friendly lobbies.



There's a big ass casino at the edge of the city it's not open but there's a sign that says "coming soon" so that was a hint of what's to come. The stocks are open in story mode but it hasn't been open for online because of the issues they were having when it released.



115 said:


> Oh for fucks sake. The rooftop in Boneyard is now "off limits" as is the glitch spot on Sandy Survival. The glitch spot I don't really mind, but the rooftop in Boneyard, really?



wtf wtf wtf


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2013)

Lamar and Trevor conversation in the truck on the way to Devin's


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing but scrubs online. Little fucks are quick to pick a fight but the second I actually respond and punish them they run like little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of the lobby.


----------



## 115 (Oct 19, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Nothing but scrubs online. Little fucks are quick to pick a fight but the second I actually respond and punish them they run like little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of the lobby.



Same thing here. Or they quickly enter peaceful mode and scurry off to the other side of the map. Problem is my crew have this unwritten rule where we don't fire unless fired upon, so it's often a shotgun/smg to the face met with swift and delightful vengeance. 

The worst thing is when people with bounties on their heads run off to their apartments and hide for the entire duration of the bounty. Imo you shouldn't be able to enter apartments when you have a bounty placed on you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 19, 2013)

I tried joining the group but never got any invites from anybody there. gamertag on Xbox 360 is xxspinesxx. also I need help trying to unlock some car mod so anybody willing to help?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2013)

115 said:


> Imo you shouldn't be able to enter apartments when you have a bounty placed on you.



That would invite bounty griefing where you can't access your garage anymore. 

More like, if someone enters their appartment/garage, the bounty should be revoked and whoever issued it gets their money back.
This does not apply to AI-given bounties, of course.


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I tried joining the group but never got any invites from anybody there. gamertag on Xbox 360 is xxspinesxx. also I need help trying to unlock some car mod so anybody willing to help?



what's your name on the social club? I'll recruit you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 19, 2013)

Its the same. xxspinesxx. But whether I get an invite or not. Just need help with racing so I can unlock the engine upgrades and such.


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2013)

oh, you're already a part of it


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 19, 2013)

Yup. Bw invited me awhile back. Never see anyone on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

^Most of us are on PS3 I think.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Most of us are on PS3 I think.



Whenever I see gameplay videos where you hear kids before their voice break talking in the voice chat, I assume it's on the 360
I hope the community isn't as bad as that would imply


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2013)

Lmao. People bored of online. You guys are doing something wrong or are unfortunately being placed in servers with boring people.

I've had 10k bounties placed on me forcing me to hide out in Blaine County in an abandoned village, leading to a mass shoutout against 4 other guys.

I've been chased by two Titan planes while in a helicopter.
Shootouts all over LS Int'l Airport.

I've had a gang in a Helicopter come all the way to the top of Mount Chilliad to kill me.
I can go on & on. I've only got 2k in my pocket...I rarely do missions and I'm having all this fun.

You don't need money, you don't need friends, you don't need to grind missions.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 19, 2013)

I will play more online during the break. I'am still not done with the story, and i'am enjoying it a whole lot.

As for why i cant play right now.....well, Because as of now, i'am at my mom's place, and i only got Live at my dad's place.

And as i live two weeks each month at each, starting monday, i have one week left at my mom.

But feel free to send me friendrequests in the meanwhile. I WILL accept them when i can, and i will get around to joining the crew when my brother actually fucking makes an SociaL Club account, when i have aked him so many times . He will make one soon enough though, but as of now, i dont have one.


Edit: And it is done. I have an Social Club account. I'll go and find the crew as fast as i can. P.S If it isn't in an link in the opening post, linking me to the crew woudl be awfully nice.​


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone else having issues with Rockstar servers right now?


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought it was just me, I'm having problems as well. I'll take it off and go back on later or play something else. Does anyone have street fighter IV?:33


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

^I do. 

-- 

Guess I'll go kill hookers offline.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm scared to even get back on... I feel like all my progress I made yesterday is just gonna be gone, because that happened to one of my friends when he logged off and got back on yesterday.


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> ^I do.
> 
> --
> 
> Guess I'll go kill hookers offline.



gotta play sometime mane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I'm scared to even get back on... I feel like all my progress I made yesterday is just gonna be gone, because that happened to one of my friends when he logged off and got back on yesterday.



He probably forgot to save 

You're supposed to change back to one of the characters in the main story


----------



## Jing (Oct 19, 2013)

Fucking cloud servers...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> gotta play sometime mane



Let me know whenever, brah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh Rockstar , you better come out with that money soon 

and free content and heists


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 19, 2013)

Someone called Merryweather on me as soon as I got into a session...

Then I hunted down the fucker and killed him, but I blew up his Adder with him and got charged 11k... dafuq is that?

Bitch killed me first, but I have to pay for his car?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 19, 2013)

are the servers working on PS3?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2013)

shit I got a bounty for 9000 on me and I got blown up by one of them with Jets


----------



## Soca (Oct 19, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Someone called Merryweather on me as soon as I got into a session...
> 
> Then I hunted down the fucker and killed him, but I blew up his Adder with him and got charged 11k... dafuq is that?
> 
> Bitch killed me first, but I have to pay for his car?



My brother got labelled a bad sport yesterday because he blew up another player in his car twice even though the other player killed him first. It's like you're supposed to either turn the other cheek when you die or try and kill them out of their property.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 19, 2013)

what the hell is with this alien shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> My brother got labelled a bad sport yesterday because he blew up another player in his car twice even though the other player killed him first. It's like you're supposed to either turn the other cheek when you die or try and kill them out of their property.



Yep that's why the whole thing is stupid and needs to be refined. 

--

Servers still fucked, guess that's a wrap on this game tonight.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 19, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> My brother got labelled a bad sport yesterday because he blew up another player in his car twice even though the other player killed him first. It's like you're supposed to either turn the other cheek when you die or try and kill them out of their property.



Can't you choose to have a duel between you and the murderer to settle the score? I had one and I died horribly.


----------



## Soca (Oct 20, 2013)

My bro got the dunce hat and has to wear it for 2 days



The reason he got it was because he killed everyone in the session repeatedly out of boredom


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2013)

Good.

10 char


----------



## Soca (Oct 20, 2013)

also when you're a bad sport you can't join with normal people on missions you have to do them with other bad sports


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2013)

When fools kill me, I put the duel on the table but they are quick to back down and refuse it. Except one fool accepted and I destroyed him.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2013)

There were some assholes when I was playing last night. One had a bounty and kept taking down everyone that went after him, then when me and four other players went after him he freakin' hid in his apartment. The dude was rank 60. Then another asshole ran me over out of the blue two times in a row. He waited at the exact spot I would respawn and kill me again. I went after his ass and the little bitch ran from me.


----------



## Soca (Oct 20, 2013)

That sounds vaguely similar to what my brother did today, after he killed everyone and got them on his ass he layed low in his apartment while a couple of them were at his apartment. He was laughing at them while watching through the security camera and then called MerryWeather to attack them and messaged everyone asking if they're having fun


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2013)

The police were swarming me and the other players who were killing each other. I kept trying to get in the guy's apartment but it looks like they have to invite you in. All of a sudden my guy froze in front of the apartment and I had to start a new session. I'm getting the feel it must've been him


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 20, 2013)

Spent my entire day and all my money finding and customizing my Sultan yesterday.

Log in today, it's there. Take it on a job, game crashes, load it up, my fucking car is gone.

I'm on the edge right now with this. It's total absolute bullshit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2013)

Marcelle and Superman get online.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I'm on the edge right now with this. It's total absolute bullshit.



How much money was in that car?
I feel so lucky that nothing ever happened to me, but it's scary to know that they think they're almost done with fixing the game despite so many people still having problems


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2013)

Haven't checked it but how's the online for this?


----------



## Jing (Oct 21, 2013)

What kind of cars do some of you have? I wanna start racing for unlocks again soon. Doing it with Super cars unlocks for all classes though right?


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2013)

I dunno I think you unlock parts from how many races you win. The cars I have are the dodge charger, the free elegy and bmw coupe which is my main since it's all armoured up n shit. My next car is gonna be a the lamborghini after we get that 500k boost from rockstar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2013)

yes I got rid of my damn kinect and now got a headset to game today on GTAO online


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FiVm6kuIY[/YOUTUBE].


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2013)

Jing said:


> What kind of cars do some of you have? I wanna start racing for unlocks again soon. Doing it with Super cars unlocks for all classes though right?



sultan, phoenix & elegy

the former are two of the rarest, I like the sultan since it's the fastest 4 door car apparently, kewl for group missions

plus it looks like the car from 2 fast 2 furious when modded


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2013)

Starting to get bored of GTA online....waiting on heists. At least BF4 is coming soon.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How much money was in that car?
> I feel so lucky that nothing ever happened to me, but it's scary to know that they think they're almost done with fixing the game despite so many people still having problems



~60k I think. I got lucky and found another one, but Sultans are super rare.

Anyone found a fast way to make money? I'm getting kinda bored of beating survival.


Sasuke said:


> sultan, phoenix & elegy
> 
> the former are two of the rarest, I like the sultan since it's the fastest 4 door car apparently, kewl for group missions
> 
> plus it looks like the car from 2 fast 2 furious when modded


I think the Exemplar and the Felon have it beat in speed, but at least it doesn't cost out the ass to get. 

You just have to find it.


----------



## Jing (Oct 21, 2013)

Got to Rank 40 this evening.

Came back 10 minutes later. Back to 39. All my car mods and stuff didnt save either.

Oh no wait, my cars did save. Everything else didnt. Still got my money too. Weird.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 22, 2013)

sandking XL.  

Monster truck mania, good for crushing griefing players cars to.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2013)

haven't played in 3 days, gotta get back on soon


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 22, 2013)

When players grief me, I plant sticky bombs on their personal cars and wait for them.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Oct 22, 2013)

^ Personally, I like doing that myself, especially placing a bomb on their vehicle while they're in the clothing store or ammunition gun shop, wait for the person to come out and get into their car, and then blow the person up. It's priceless and it's always a good laugh

Also I didn't realize this thread has so much more PS3 players compared to the ones that play on a Xbox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2013)

managed to get through all the 10 waves for 20,000 and an achievement


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2013)

Best thing happened once. Me and two IRL friends and one random dude had just finished a Survivor match and somehow after selecting to replay I got kicked out of the group and some other guy replaced me.

I went on and joined a random mission and I earned 25k in 10 minutes whilst they were still slogging it out for 1/2 or so getting to the end.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 22, 2013)

You can get 20k for Boneyard easy. All you have to do is get another person and hide behind the short building up against the red wall to the right of the barn and you're set.

I've made probably around 120k doing it, but I spent it all on cars, a garage, and weapons 

6 car garage doe


----------



## Jing (Oct 22, 2013)

Supes your ass gettin layed out by that car was one of the best things Ive seen so far online.


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2013)

I would've stopped a car for this dude but he insisted on using himself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> You can get 20k for Boneyard easy. All you have to do is get another person and hide behind the short building up against the red wall to the right of the barn and you're set.
> 
> I've made probably around 120k doing it, but I spent it all on cars, a garage, and weapons
> 
> 6 car garage doe



I've seen people do this strategy and they still get killed


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2013)

The best strategy was on the roof in boneyard but apparently that got shut down or something


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm out for now guys, be back on tomorrow.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn Marcelle we used to be the same rank, now you're 53 and I'm 27


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 23, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I've seen people do this strategy and they still get killed


Really? 

That's weird, I've never died while taking cover there. The helicopters don't even shoot you from what I can tell.

The problem for me is that it takes forever to beat the stupid survival. But I'm only like level 29, so I guess there aren't any big cash jobs available. Guess I'll just get back to it...

Anyone else feel like the heists aren't going to be very good?


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2013)

it'll be fine I hope 



What said:


> Damn Marcelle we used to be the same rank, now you're 53 and I'm 27



you used to be higher than me on the rep scale too now you're like number 4 on the chart lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Really?
> 
> That's weird, I've never died while taking cover there. The helicopters don't even shoot you from what I can tell.
> 
> ...



The problem is they get surrounded and eventually start to die 



I'm hoping they're good but I can see why you're worried if they suck


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2013)

update ahead in november


> THE GTA$ STIMULUS PACKAGE
> We know many of you are anxiously waiting for us to show you the GTA$ Stimulus Package money we announced a couple weeks back. As mentioned in that post, we of course want to ensure that game progress loss issues are sufficiently sorted before distributing the GTA$ to everyone. We have a few more tweaks and fixes to make in a new title update that will hit sometime next week and then we will distribute the cash.
> 
> THE BEACH BUM PACK
> ...


----------



## Lavender (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a question about single player.


I'am on my way to get the millions of the last heist.

Now, i'am thinking of buying myself one of those cars you can only get on the internet.


Now...here's the thing i havent found any real expanation on.

If i buy the car, drive around, get into an chase, the car explodes....


Do i have to buy another car for a couple millions, or can i get myself another free of charge (I heard something about insurance before, i guess it was something like that, but as i said, no real confirmation)? Like, does it respawn like the cars the characters normally have?

Because if not, then i think i'll only buy cars when i know i'm not saving the game.​


----------



## Alicia (Oct 25, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I have a question about single player.
> 
> 
> I'am on my way to get the millions of the last heist.
> ...



Nope, car insurance is for GTA Online. One your car goes boom, its gone in singleplayer.


----------



## Jing (Oct 25, 2013)

Yay more customization.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2013)

fuck yes more Story mode content :WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wmZgOfBRZn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Oct 27, 2013)

Im tempted to make a girl character just to see what different clothes and stuff the girls get...


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2013)

She gets accessories, more shoes, more types of shirts and pants/skirts.


----------



## Jing (Oct 27, 2013)

So more types of clothes basically. We definitely need more clothing options or just better clothes, nothing really looks too appealing.


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2013)

Indeed, right now it's just a lot of basic stuff that blends in with your basic ass character. They should take some pointers from saints row 2 and their customization.


----------



## Jing (Oct 27, 2013)

So Im a bad sport now? Oh fuck off R*. I guess the timer is real time you spend in the game. If thats the case Im gonna be wearin the hat for a long time since BF4 comes out in a few days.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2013)

Jing said:


> So Im a bad sport now? Oh fuck off R*. I guess the timer is real time you spend in the game. If thats the case Im gonna be wearin the hat for a long time since BF4 comes out in a few days.





Jing always being a troublemaker.

I'm in the same boat as in regards to BF4. Be smart and get it for PC Jing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2013)

^You poor unfortunate soul.


----------



## Jing (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my god I cant even join anyone else's game cause Im a bad sport. What a load of bullshit...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto: iFruit (Android)



About fucking time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mwgjZmMpzsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 115 (Oct 29, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Grand Theft Auto: iFruit (Android)
> 
> 
> 
> About fucking time.



That took way longer than expected to be bluntly honest. The game has been out over a month ffs.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty much useless now...

I have no desire to train Chop, I beat the SP about a month ago.


----------



## Jing (Oct 29, 2013)

So as my last day I assume as a "Bad Sport" I spent it doing a car selling exploit. Ended up losing the car I was selling for money but hey I got an Adder now.

Wow. I still have another whole day left to spend as a Bad Sport. Bullshit.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been playing alot more Online now.


I like it, but i seem to attract British people.

Literally everyone i play with is British.  That, or French. 

I havent played against one Swede yet or any American. (Apart from this one guy i suspect is American. But that's only because he's the only guy that hasnt had an thick as hell accent when he speaks English.)

Does anyone actually have any sort of knowledge about the percentage various nations make up in the Online community? It would make for useful data.
​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Pretty much useless now...
> 
> I have no desire to train Chop, I beat the SP about a month ago.



but they're coming out with story mode dlc bro.

It's not over


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 29, 2013)

Unless Chop is central to the DLC, I'm not seeing it being useful.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 29, 2013)

_Chop confirmed for DLC protagonist_. 

Do it, Rockstar. ​


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2013)

Close to completing the game, once that's out of the way I will try out the online.


----------



## Jing (Oct 30, 2013)

And now all of a sudden. Tanks. Everywhere.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 30, 2013)

Jing said:


> And now all of a sudden. Tanks. Everywhere.



Hm? Did they finally release the money?


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope, delayed it again.


----------



## Jing (Oct 30, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Hm? Did they finally release the money?



Nah, Im just saying I ran into like 4 tanks today which is odd.

We're getting 500k total and tanks are 1.5mil and you need to be 70 to buy them, so not everyone would probably get one once they handout the money.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 31, 2013)

What you know about using Sub-Marines to escape and TROLL everyone in your server that's hunting the 10k Bounty on your head?


What you know about stealing a rank 100s Bugatti?


Bitch I'm standing on the front of a moving boat. Reality = SHATTERED!


YOU AIN'T BOUT THAT LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2013)

that airplane mission is a pain...


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2013)

not right yet so funny 

[youtube]StBcHc-MlCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2013)

they're finally giving out the money


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep I got it, perfect timing too because i finally saved up 1 million dollars today, now I have 1.5 million


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yep I got it, perfect timing too because i finally saved up 1 million dollars today, now I have 1.5 million



Nice 


I'm gonna check online and see if I got it later tonight


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 6, 2013)

They gave it all at once?


----------



## Jing (Nov 6, 2013)

>releases patch earlier this week.
> can still do my car selling glitch.

gj R* gj. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> They gave it all at once?



yeah but they said not everyone got it today, some are getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2013)

acquired a merryweather truck, I call it the bounty hunter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> acquired a merryweather truck, I call it the bounty hunter



holy crap your character looks creepy as hell 


Nice truck though 


I bought my first apartment for only 123,000 dollars


----------



## Lavender (Nov 7, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> holy crap your character looks creepy as hell
> 
> 
> Nice truck though
> ...



The character looks cool. Reminds me of mine. (Mine has tattoos very similar to those on the picture, the Black hockey mask with blood and black cargopants with black boots. Oh, and a mohawk and Snake EYESssssssSSSS. )

If only i could take selfies. 

I have Live Gold, i have an Social CLub account, and all of my Live settings that are supposed to be off/on are as they should be.

But it just says '' You have Online Service disabled on your account ''

Does anyone else suffer from this? If so, does anyone know of an solution?​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2013)

Lavender said:


> The character looks cool. Reminds me of mine. (Mine has tattoos very similar to those on the picture, the Black hockey mask with blood and black cargopants with black boots. Oh, and a mohawk and Snake EYESssssssSSSS. )
> 
> If only i could take selfies.
> 
> ...



that's odd, maybe you should report this to Rockstar support, maybe they can fix it for you


----------



## Lavender (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, i should. 

That said, there is like....some pics of me (or rather, pics where i participate) on Social Club.

Some that my buddy LazlowUk took and then there's my ''Stats'' picture. (I wore different stuff then and a different mask) It's kinda low res, but it shows how my character looks right now good enough.



This is me borrowing another buddy's Z-type and catching some gnarly air, duuuuude. 




...

And here is me doing tricks with a BMX.





(I wore purple then, now i wear black and a bit of red. Most of my cars are also colored so that they match my mask. I like my cars somewhat color coordinated, and few people do that, atleast of what i see when i play.  Makes it easier for people to know it's me as name signs dont appear over a certain distance. That, and i made my character a woman as so few people play as them, so that also helps to point me out amongst a group of mostly male players.).

I will be away for like...2 weeks (with the beforementioned 2 weeks at mom and 2 weeks at dad, and i only got Live at my Dad) starting Monday (most of the weekend as well.), but i would love to play with you sometime, Punk-sama.

Hit me up sometime.​


----------



## Jing (Nov 7, 2013)

Killed a guy with a bounty on his head and was immediately kicked from the server. how does that shit work exactly...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Yeah, i should.
> 
> That said, there is like....some pics of me (or rather, pics where i participate) on Social Club.
> 
> ...



Messing up someone else's car


----------



## Lavender (Nov 8, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Messing up someone else's car



He asked me to do it. That makes it okay. 

(The guy taking the picture, that is. As for the driver....Ehh, he was too busy doing tricks with a Bati to care. And i DID give it back to him....More or less not ruined.....completely. )

And as for that picture where i'm in the air.....well, i nailed the landing on that one. (And to be fair, it was already kinda ruined when first got into it.)​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2013)

Lavender said:


> He asked me to do it. That makes it okay.
> 
> (The guy taking the picture, that is. As for the driver....Ehh, he was too busy doing tricks with a Bati to care. And i DID give it back to him....More or less not ruined.....completely. )
> 
> And as for that picture where i'm in the air.....well, i nailed the landing on that one. (And to be fair, it was already kinda ruined when first got into it.)​



Well then , that pic was pretty cool


----------



## Lavender (Nov 8, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Well then , that pic was pretty cool



Well, it is as i said before.

I'am a great driver, and i'am not bragging when i say this. I KNOW i'am a good driver. I can land that car on it's wheels because i can maneuver it very well. 

Not a great shooter however.

If you play with me, rob a store and want to get away quickly, i'm your guy.

If you want me to do a moving driveby on someone, i cant. My aim is the fucking worst. And my overall timing of off when in battle, so just when i got my aim right, someone pops a cap in my forehead.

Anyhow, It is not about driving fast that gets you away, it's all about learning to maneuver your vehicle, fast or slow, truck or hot hatch. Everyone can drive fast. It's doing it whilst keeping control and not crashing that not everyone can.

For example, if you are hunted by a Buzzard and you are in an car with an quick turning radius, with the right timing and control over the cars stability, you can turn the car around really quick and get away without really losing any major acceleration or speed and the buzzard will have to move in an much wider arch to turn around.  

And they cant autolock onto you, so you are automatically gaining both distance and speed with thiss method. Hopefully enough for them to think '' Man, going after this guy aint worth my time ''

 If you arent good at using your handbrake, just try to never be in the same spot. Zig zag it, go offroad, try to keep yourself surrounded by objects that will have to make the helicopter driver slow down or crash. (Windmills, skyscrapers, forrest, etc etc.)

And another thing is that if someone is prone to shooting you from the back when you are in your car, get a Vacca. They have like no backwindow (the one they got is covered with carbon fiber, and the parts that are glass cant really serve as a good target to hit you from.), the sidewindows also give decent cover as they are somewhat shielding the back of the seat. and it can take quite a hit, so you will likely be able to get your own aim ready and drop the fucker without him killing you first.

You all probably know all this, but i'm just...trying to be helpful. ​


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2013)

Lol I stepped out of my apartment only to find a car speeding towards, by the time I figured out what was going on, I was dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Well, it is as i said before.
> 
> I'am a great driver, and i'am not bragging when i say this. I KNOW i'am a good driver. I can land that car on it's wheels because i can maneuver it very well.
> 
> ...




Nah man I'm glad you told me this 


anyways hope GTA doesn't half ass the heists or the story mode DLC


----------



## Dragash1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Got the fucking Dunce hat its annoying that i cant join others and the hats damn ugly. After this im never blowing up peoples cars again, even though its fun


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 10, 2013)

bra, so I got gta5 bout a week ago ps3 and just started online. nf got a crew on gta5 right? can I join?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 10, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> anyways hope GTA doesn't half ass the heists or the story mode DLC


I'm not getting my hopes up, that's for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up, that's for sure.



Yeah I don't blame you, I've really been patient and tried to give Rockstar the benefit of the doubt. They need to come up with some new things to bring back interest.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> bra, so I got gta5 bout a week ago ps3 and just started online. nf got a crew on gta5 right? can I join?



request an invite


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it just me or is the social club site down? It hasn't been loading for me for a few days now.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, it's down for me too.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2013)

It was working fine for me this morning, now its down. They're probably updating stuff.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it could just be your computers that's messing about.

Because i have used Social Club all day, and it was always and is still on.​


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2013)

ok yea it works for me now


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2013)

beach bum pack to be released next week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2013)

looking forward to new survival ones


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2013)

Got the site working today. Had to delete all my R* cookies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Black , have you found any guys to crew up with on the online?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got two IRL friends that play on the 360. 

Although I haven't logged on in quite some time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got two IRL friends that play on the 360.
> 
> Although I haven't logged on in quite some time.



I see.  Just making sure cause we tried playing together and that ended horrendously


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2013)

Is social club down or are the servers fucking up....?


























































































Or did I just lose my fucking character?


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2013)

servers were down this morning but it's back on now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2013)

They still have downtimes like this?


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2013)

Its taking me to the character select for online. My rank and money is there but my stats and guy are gone...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2013)

too many people in PS I'm guessing


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2013)

if you still have your rank n stuff that means your guy is still there, just don't online for a while.


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok hes back.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2013)

Anybody got a crew I can join?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 17, 2013)

gonna start dedicating some time to this soon. Gonna need help ranking up!


----------



## Lavender (Nov 17, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody got a crew I can join?



Well, it's more of a Walking Dead comic book crew (so when we discuss things over chat, spoilers may occur. That said, we do ofcourse discuss alot of different things.)

But we welcome anybody.

​


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> gonna start dedicating some time to this soon. Gonna need help ranking up!



I'll run with you whenever you're online


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm on now


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

The beach bum update is out



I haven't installed it yet but I will later today, I gotta say the best thing I read in the update though is 



> Removed some instances of debris in specific Races, including the cardboard from the 'Down the Drain' Race.



thank you


----------



## Jing (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup. They patched my car selling exploit. It kicks you out the shop too fast to switch out to keep your car. Oh well. Got like 3 mil though. Just need to get to 70 so I can get that tank.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

wait they fixed the car duplicating glitch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2013)

Jing said:


> Yup. They patched my car selling exploit. It kicks you out the shop too fast to switch out to keep your car. Oh well. Got like 3 mil though. Just need to get to 70 so I can get that tank.



NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

Was everybody using that glitch? How much money did you guys save up ? I have 2m right now.


----------



## Jing (Nov 19, 2013)

So I wrecked my Adder in that canyon we were in and some other player ended up paying for my insurance....Ooooooooooooook...


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

nicely done 

I'm back in the game btw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2013)

I am about to get on...and ugh I did not exploit that glitch one last time to save up. I do not have enough.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

okk

after this mission I'll invite you guys in


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2013)

I heard from people the glitch still works in some ways. Either how it is done or when you do it call the mechanic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah just confirmed that doing the LSC glitch still works if you call mechanic afterwords


----------



## Dragash1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Superman said:


> Yeah just confirmed that doing the LSC glitch still works if you call mechanic afterwords



How?              .

I never abused it that much only used it to buy stuff, stil got 1 mill left from it though ;p


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2013)

Dragash1 said:


> How?              .
> 
> I never abused it that much only used it to buy stuff, stil got 1 mill left from it though ;p



 You do the glitch as normal when you come back you will not be inn your car, but you can call the mechanic and it will sill be listed. call them and hate it delivered.


----------



## Dragash1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Superman said:


> You do the glitch as normal when you come back you will not be inn your car, but you can call the mechanic and it will sill be listed. call them and hate it delivered.



Aha thanks! 
I'll try it as soon as my psn internet problem is fixed.


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2013)

my brother is playing and this guy invited the whole lobby to get a dance


----------



## Lavender (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone having problems with Social Club?

I was logged on (i have the always logged on bar crossed in), shut off the computer, and after that, i'm logged off. I cant go into Social Club.


I have tried every password/email-address and nickname i can think of that would work, but it isnt working.


Is this a problem/glitch anyone else has encountered?​


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Anyone having problems with Social Club?
> 
> I was logged on (i have the always logged on bar crossed in), shut off the computer, and after that, i'm logged off. I cant go into Social Club.
> 
> ...



Trying clearing your cookies for rockstar.com.


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2013)

Any of you participating in the social club event this weekend?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Any of you participating in the social club event this weekend?



gonna participate tomorrow for sure


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2013)

So the jolly season is around the corner, I think I'm gonna make my main car christmas colours and if I can, maybe change the logo to santa clause...if anyone so desires.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2013)

sure Marcelle go for it


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 26, 2013)

There's a money glitch?

Is there a tutorial 

I just want some high end cars


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2013)

yea it's kinda complicated tho


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2013)

The best game in the series coming to mobile!


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 26, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> yea it's kinda complicated tho



I'm sure I can handle it

provided it's 7 steps or less 

soo..anyone have a link? is it that LSC thingy?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright. A guy named Jing came into my session last night when I was with BigBoss and he tried to kill me for over half an hour with an attack chopper and a jet.

Is it the same Jing I see in this forum? Lmao.


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2013)

Nah Jings psn is "Jing-18"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The best game in the series coming to mobile!



but the problem is that it might be glitchy or have bugs


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah Jings psn is "Jing-18"



THAT WAS THE GUY'S NAME!!!!!

@ Jing...you are psychotic man. ROFL.
I've never seen someone so determined to kill me so much in my entire GTA life.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 28, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> but the problem is that it might be glitchy or have bugs



There's no doubt about that.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2013)

**


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2013)

jing what's with you and firetrucks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Because Jing is a fucking psychopath


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2013)

Man I donn;t. Remind when I am on tomorrow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 4, 2013)

A few days ago some douchebag joined me in the "High Priority Case" mission and just started killing me and some other guy with us. He ran me over, shot the other guy, then went around LS stabbing people.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2013)

It's inevitable that you'll encounter social degenerates on a game like this anyway.


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea that shit happened to me to, as Jak said it's inevitable.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2013)

How do I play this!?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

You get the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2013)

are ya on now? I can get on before going to work. new work time.


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

coming on now


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2013)

my PSN account got banned

I just beat the game yesterday

looking to play some of this now


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

Can't you make another profile?


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2013)

My main game doesn't transfer over or anything?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think so, but you don't need it to play online.


----------



## Jing (Dec 4, 2013)

Im good. I got a tank now. You're all fucking dead.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2013)

sneak peak of content creator

[youtube]4kT08p6UyYY[/youtube]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2013)

fuck Jing and Marcelle. Next time I see them online I am a kill em. ditching little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jing (Dec 6, 2013)

How'd you enjoy my tank patting you on your head Mac?


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2013)

pervert jing being a pervert






Superman said:


> fuck Jing and Marcelle. Next time I see them online I am a kill em. ditching little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I totally said bye 



Jing said:


> How'd you enjoy my tank patting you on your head Mac?



Bullying ass 

I was trying to take pictures


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2013)

anyone wanna fuckng roll?


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2013)

Jing and bigboss were just on too

where you guys at?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2013)

gonna rep you to make up for that jing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2013)

Ugh nobody to really play with on xbox 

oh well


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2013)

Jon I got him for you man, landed on top the train with the helicopter n shot him


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2013)

I died of alcohol poisoning in your apartment. Didnt know that could happen in the game.


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2013)

Drinking is srs business.  Wait you can still go in my apartment?


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2013)

It was when I was with jon earlier.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey I just requested to join the forums crew. If you guys are looking for any other crews to join, I just 
started one up.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2013)

So they're putting in a capture the flag typer mode huh, should be fun :33


----------



## Jing (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont think the Buzzards spawn in the open anymore. Least Cargobobs are there now.


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2013)

So what did that update do aside from finally making characters run inside their apartments/ garages?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

Yo yo wassup in the Los Santos.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is the Tazmo bot


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

